# CONNECTIONS 4 #61



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've missed being on here when I was at the KAP. Spent the day from 8:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. the last few days getting together with people from our Tea Party thread. Great time and we missed seeing you Purple and London (and Linky & Binky) and Pearl and Jynx which we were able to do during KAP time last year.
> 
> We had the meeting room and spent a great deal of time there - the people from the alpaca farm and yarn store came to us with store items and classes....much better than me driving all over kingdom come to find them!!
> 
> ...


Sounds great.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. its 5.10 am and an unsociable hour. I set the alarm clock for 6 but woke at 4 so Ive got up...I'll tske my i-pad with me so I may get on kp to sasy night night. I'm taking my stick and the three women are going to share the wheelchasir!!!!We'll look like weve been let out from te nursing home for 2 days!!!


Have a great time, but don't over do things xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes - and panic stricken that I won't finish everything i want to take!!!


At the end of the day you will take only what you have ready. Charlotte won't know you've missed anything as long as you are there....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> At the end of the day you will take only what you have ready. Charlotte won't know you've missed anything as long as you are there....


Later she will remember the time spent with you and not the things you take


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning everyone! have taken the gks home now, won't see them until after my trip  Then I went to Zumba and am just getting my breath back now! Have to get off by bot in a minute and start some serious prep for my trip! Hope everyone is doing ok, Purly and Ken, hope things are looking better for you both. Anyone heard from Chris, she doesn't seem to have been here for a few days, hope she is ok! Catch you all later! xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning, ladies. I'm waiting for daylight so I can go for my walk and then I have to get ready for a doctor appointment at 9 a.m. Will run a couple of errands and then maybe get some housework done later (or maybe not). Supposed to be getting into upper 80sF for a few days this week and then back into the mid to lower 70sF. Will be happy for that. I love the sunshine, just not the heat!  Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, ladies. I'm waiting for daylight so I can go for my walk and then I have to get ready for a doctor appointment at 9 a.m. Will run a couple of errands and then maybe get some housework done later (or maybe not). Supposed to be getting into upper 80sF for a few days this week and then back into the mid to lower 70sF. Will be happy for that. I love the sunshine, just not the heat!  Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


Hello, my lovely! Don't bother with the housework, do you knitting instead!! Hope you enjoyed your walk, I had fun at Zumba today although it was very hot and sticky, felt I had done myself some good though!!
Take care, lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I do feel better knowing I'm not the only one. Misery loves COmpany. But I do,feel bonkers not finding my notebook and missing the due date and leaving the phone off. I told them if they ask us to turn them off they could remind us to turn them back on. Hasn't happened. I think I will put a post it note reminding me to turn it on, on my steering wheel so I see it when I leave. Tomorrow I hope to pay my safety deposit box fee aNd find my things still there. The man who I thought couldn't cut my weeds called he will look at the job tomorrow. I've been ill yesterday and today. Slept almost all the time. Stomach messed up and headache. May have been the hamburgers I got at Five Guys because son had the same problem. It's suppose to reach 90 degrees tomorrow. I hope I feel better.


Certainly sounds like something you ate dear, I would steer clear in future! I really hope you and DS feel better soon. I'm sure your deposit box will be just fine, can they not remind you earlier when it is next due?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My friend told me that three days ago at a theater in the mall two people got in a fight at the ticket booth. Later outside one shot the other. That is our movie night but we go,earlier and rarely that theater but it's scary how things happen. In the fiftys guys got in fair fist fights. Now whoever has the bigger weapon wins. Seems more cowardly than fist fighting. Do men know how to fist fight anymore?


Nasty stuff. Guns are illegal here but still people get shot occasionally, although knifing is more common amongst those type of people. As you say, guys used to scrap and the best man won, the other slunk away but not these days, sad.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I saw Antman and it was well done. Not wacky as the title indicated. More of a 'who dun it'.


We missed that one, DH thought it was a super-hero thing so didn't fancy it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've missed being on here when I was at the KAP. Spent the day from 8:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. the last few days getting together with people from our Tea Party thread. Great time and we missed seeing you Purple and London (and Linky & Binky) and Pearl and Jynx which we were able to do during KAP time last year.
> 
> We had the meeting room and spent a great deal of time there - the people from the alpaca farm and yarn store came to us with store items and classes....much better than me driving all over kingdom come to find them!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello, my lovely! Don't bother with the housework, do you knitting instead!! Hope you enjoyed your walk, I had fun at Zumba today although it was very hot and sticky, felt I had done myself some good though!!
> Take care, lots of love xxxxxxxx


The walk was great. Now off to get my shower and get ready to go. May give housework a pass. We'll see.  Glad you got to Zumba. It always feels good afterwards but can be such a struggle to motivate oneself to do it.  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. its 5.10 am and an unsociable hour. I set the alarm clock for 6 but woke at 4 so Ive got up...I'll tske my i-pad with me so I may get on kp to sasy night night. I'm taking my stick and the three women are going to share the wheelchasir!!!!We'll look like weve been let out from te nursing home for 2 days!!!


I had a rough night last night I was up every hour or so going to the bathroom...how does one have to go that much when I hadn't been drinking anything.... :shock:

Hope you have a wonderful trip with your family!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I do feel better knowing I'm not the only one. Misery loves COmpany. But I do,feel bonkers not finding my notebook and missing the due date and leaving the phone off. I told them if they ask us to turn them off they could remind us to turn them back on. Hasn't happened. I think I will put a post it note reminding me to turn it on, on my steering wheel so I see it when I leave. Tomorrow I hope to pay my safety deposit box fee aNd find my things still there. The man who I thought couldn't cut my weeds called he will look at the job tomorrow. I've been ill yesterday and today. Slept almost all the time. Stomach messed up and headache. May have been the hamburgers I got at Five Guys because son had the same problem. It's suppose to reach 90 degrees tomorrow. I hope I feel better.


Polly that is a great idea with the post it note I just might have to borrow that idea!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had a rough night last night I was up every hour or so going to the bathroom...how does one have to go that much when I hadn't been drinking anything.... :shock:
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful trip with your family!!!


Hate nights like that. Hope tonight is better.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> The walk was great. Now off to get my shower and get ready to go. May give housework a pass. We'll see.  Glad you got to Zumba. It always feels good afterwards but can be such a struggle to motivate oneself to do it.  xxxooo


Glad you had been good walk. I'm trying to get back into a daily walk again I went to the library earlier for today's then up to Victoria later so got a second walk in :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Polly that is a great idea with the post it note I just might have to borrow that idea!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. WI knitting this morning and then I'm having a lazyish day.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Happy Monday and l love you lots xxx


Happy Monday to you also and we love you lots too!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purly, if you are reading along here are some hugs and kisses for you and Kenny (((((((((((xxxxxxxxxxx))))))))))))


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is sad, was he ill, or was this totally unexpected?


I am not sure if he was ill the paper had his age wrong and he was only 57 it is very sad!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We missed that one, DH thought it was a super-hero thing so didn't fancy it.


I think it is a super-hero thing


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well this is the typical first day of school and the classes won't work so not much can be done till they have that fixed and they have classes this afternoon.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi, I'm here! I've had a very stressful, sad last week, not good company. I've read a bit of what you have all been putting but not all. Just noticed GS is living it up in Blackpool, had laugh at her sharing her wheelchair, sound like my DD & I sharing my crutches. Hope dear purly is feeling better
Been busY knitting for my new GS ( no 4) due in 10 weeks, or less, she is having a planned CS. 
I'll be back, have a good rest of the day. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had a rough night last night I was up every hour or so going to the bathroom...how does one have to go that much when I hadn't been drinking anything.... :shock:
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful trip with your family!!!


I think it just means you are aware of the need through not being deeply enough asleep, and I'm sure we all know why that is, don't we?!! I keep saying it but this too shall pass!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Glad you had been good walk. I'm trying to get back into a daily walk again I went to the library earlier for today's then up to Victoria later so got a second walk in :thumbup:


Good job, Rebecca!  :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well this is the typical first day of school and the classes won't work so not much can be done till they have that fixed and they have classes this afternoon.


Hope it gets sorted. Xxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi, I'm here! I've had a very stressful, sad last week, not good company. I've read a bit of what you have all been putting but not all. Just noticed GS is living it up in Blackpool, had laugh at her sharing her wheelchair, sound like my DD & I sharing my crutches. Hope dear purly is feeling better
> Been busY knitting for my new GS ( no 4) due in 10 weeks, or less, she is having a planned CS.
> I'll be back, have a good rest of the day. X


Sorry to hear that Chris, sending you gentle hugs xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi, I'm here! I've had a very stressful, sad last week, not good company. I've read a bit of what you have all been putting but not all. Just noticed GS is living it up in Blackpool, had laugh at her sharing her wheelchair, sound like my DD & I sharing my crutches. Hope dear purly is feeling better
> Been busY knitting for my new GS ( no 4) due in 10 weeks, or less, she is having a planned CS.
> I'll be back, have a good rest of the day. X


I hope you have a better week Chris!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hahahaha, just scared the living daylights out of myself, weighed the suitcase - nowhere near full yet - and it was 35 Kg, my allowance is 20!! Unpacked it all and weighed it again, 25 Kg. Then I realised the scales were set to lbs nor kilos, bahahahahaha!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think it just means you are aware of the need through not being deeply enough asleep, and I'm sure we all know why that is, don't we?!! I keep saying it but this too shall pass!! xxxxxxxx


I hear it and know it is true it just doesn't feel like it when I just want to hear his laughter and see his beautiful smile....and kiss his whole face


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, just scared the living daylights out of myself, weighed the suitcase - nowhere near full yet - and it was 35 Kg, my allowance is 20!! Unpacked it all and weighed it again, 25 Kg. Then I realised the scales were set to lbs nor kilos, bahahahahaha!!


 :lol: :lol: yep that will do it!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I need to go and make the kids some lunch before their classes start....

enjoy the rest of your day and Londy no more scaring yourself.

love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had fun with the knitting group this morning, planning some trips out for the autumn. Did a load of ironing and also a bit of sewing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, just scared the living daylights out of myself, weighed the suitcase - nowhere near full yet - and it was 35 Kg, my allowance is 20!! Unpacked it all and weighed it again, 25 Kg. Then I realised the scales were set to lbs nor kilos, bahahahahaha!!


Sllow down and breath xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Just made a fantastic Chinese lunch, angel hair pasta with onion, carrots, ginger, nappa cabbage, rice vinegar and tamari, with some chicken yummy!!!

and some serrano pepper for a little heat!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Just made a fantastic Chinese lunch, angel hair pasta with onion, carrots, ginger, nappa cabbage, rice vinegar and tamari, with some chicken yummy!!!
> 
> and some serrano pepper for a little heat!!


Not sure what some of that is but love Chinese so would probably love it!!! We are having Chicken Pie, New Potatoes, Broccoli and Carrots!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not sure what some of that is but love Chinese so would probably love it!!! We are having Chicken Pie, New Potatoes, Broccoli and Carrots!


what has you stumped, it was so quick and easy to make the pasta takes 5 minutes to cook(it takes longer to boil the water than it does to cook it) and the rest is almost done by the time the water boils easy easy..


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, just scared the living daylights out of myself, weighed the suitcase - nowhere near full yet - and it was 35 Kg, my allowance is 20!! Unpacked it all and weighed it again, 25 Kg. Then I realised the scales were set to lbs nor kilos, bahahahahaha!!


any comment :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> any comment :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh yeah, I had plenty to comment, none of which I could repeat!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> what has you stumped, it was so quick and easy to make the pasta takes 5 minutes to cook(it takes longer to boil the water than it does to cook it) and the rest is almost done by the time the water boils easy easy..


Tamari and haven't come across nappa Cabbage before, I do know what the rest is though!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Now that is a very good idea, although I do hope that the babe waits til after the air show is finished😀


He's already 3 days late, and mum is staying at the airport in a tent until after the Airshow at the weekend. Fun!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Still trying to post photo. Hureah got it to work on Chrome :shock:


I'm trying to work out which of you is happier!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh yeah, I had plenty to comment, none of which I could repeat!!


I meant to write NO COMMENT, I can imagine your comment


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi, I'm here! I've had a very stressful, sad last week, not good company. I've read a bit of what you have all been putting but not all. Just noticed GS is living it up in Blackpool, had laugh at her sharing her wheelchair, sound like my DD & I sharing my crutches. Hope dear purly is feeling better
> Been busY knitting for my new GS ( no 4) due in 10 weeks, or less, she is having a planned CS.
> I'll be back, have a good rest of the day. X


Chris I'm sorry you have had a sad week, so soon after your lovely holiday. You know we would share your sadness willingly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear that Chris, sending you gentle hugs xxx


From me, too, Chris. I hope this is a better week for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Just made a fantastic Chinese lunch, angel hair pasta with onion, carrots, ginger, nappa cabbage, rice vinegar and tamari, with some chicken yummy!!!
> 
> and some serrano pepper for a little heat!!


That sounds delicious!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Tamari and haven't come across nappa Cabbage before, I do know what the rest is though!!


Tamari is straight soy sauce it has no wheat in it at all and should be sold where the other soy sauces are and nappa cabbage looks like romaine sort of just not as bright green, if you can't find it regular cabbage works and in fact I think I liked it better with regular cabbage and it doesn't take much at all, hope that helps because it was really good..Oh and I probably wouldn't use the ginger again.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well this is the typical first day of school and the classes won't work so not much can be done till they have that fixed and they have classes this afternoon.


Oh no! Hope they get it sorted soon...they've had all summer to get it going :thumbdown:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi, I'm here! I've had a very stressful, sad last week, not good company. I've read a bit of what you have all been putting but not all. Just noticed GS is living it up in Blackpool, had laugh at her sharing her wheelchair, sound like my DD & I sharing my crutches. Hope dear purly is feeling better
> Been busY knitting for my new GS ( no 4) due in 10 weeks, or less, she is having a planned CS.
> I'll be back, have a good rest of the day. X


Good to see you. :-D has your DD had a csection before? Or is it because of the difficulties she's experiencing?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, just scared the living daylights out of myself, weighed the suitcase - nowhere near full yet - and it was 35 Kg, my allowance is 20!! Unpacked it all and weighed it again, 25 Kg. Then I realised the scales were set to lbs nor kilos, bahahahahaha!!


Phewwww


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, just scared the living daylights out of myself, weighed the suitcase - nowhere near full yet - and it was 35 Kg, my allowance is 20!! Unpacked it all and weighed it again, 25 Kg. Then I realised the scales were set to lbs nor kilos, bahahahahaha!!


Arghhhhh! Glad you have that sorted out!  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> He's already 3 days late, and mum is staying at the airport in a tent until after the Airshow at the weekend. Fun!


Is that the Bournemouth Air Show? Think my sister is virtually camped out to get a good view of that!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> He's already 3 days late, and mum is staying at the airport in a tent until after the Airshow at the weekend. Fun!


Fingers crossed for a safe delivery!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Tamari is straight soy sauce it has no wheat in it at all and should be sold where the other soy sauces are and nappa cabbage looks like romaine sort of just not as bright green, if you can't find it regular cabbage works and in fact I think I liked it better with regular cabbage and it doesn't take much at all, hope that helps because it was really good..Oh and I probably wouldn't use the ginger again.


Ok, that all makes sense, thank you! I like ginger in some things, ginger preserve is lovely and ginger in the jar with syrup (Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds?!) is lovely over ice cream but not too keen on it anywhere else!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh no! Hope they get it sorted soon...they've had all summer to get it going :thumbdown:


oh they fixed it but it is so hard to figure out I don't know why on earth they felt they had to change everything for it is so confusing on how to find the classes. :thumbdown: So glad it is the last year!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, that all makes sense, thank you! I like ginger in some things, ginger preserve is lovely and ginger in the jar with syrup (Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds?!) is lovely over ice cream but not too keen on it anywhere else!!


That sounds interesting, I found this non-alcoholic ginger beer and it is really good and I like Schweppes Ginger ale but have decided I am not overly fond of it in this particular dish I liked it the way it was the first time without it


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Last night I had to rip out four rows of the dress I am making for GN1 and I have already re-knit them plus 3 more rows hopefully GN2 will wait to make her appearance so I can get it finished!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

For some reason I want cookies!!!!! Just thought I would share that.....this is going to be so tough sitting in this room without Michael here I am so used to him climbing all over me while we are in here....


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Caught up after spending most of the weekend away from the computer. DD and her BF flew back to NYC Saturday evening. Sorry to see them go as I didn't have a great deal of time with them this trip. Had to share them with lots of friends and family, but it was lovely to have them here a little. When they got home, in the early hours of Sunday, they discovered that an electrical circuit in the apartment had failed and everything in the fridge/freezer was ruined!  What a way to end a vacation!

Sending sympathies to those who have had recent losses and down times. Purly, I hope the oxygen therapy will help you feel better very soon. And I do hope that the coming babies, travels and such will brighten everyone's time this week.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had a rough night last night I was up every hour or so going to the bathroom...how does one have to go that much when I hadn't been drinking anything.... :shock:
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful trip with your family!!!


It is part of the bodi the bodys defence against the bacteria, and viruses. The bugs travel through the blood, and they are filtered out of the blood by the kidneys. So if you are passing lots of fluid, you really need to increase your fluid intake, so that your defence systems can do their work properly.☺


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had a rough night last night I was up every hour or so going to the bathroom...how does one have to go that much when I hadn't been drinking anything.... :shock:
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful trip with your family!!!


It is part of the bodi the bodys defence against the bacteria, and viruses. The bugs travel through the blood, and they are filtered out of the blood by the kidneys. So if you are passing lots of fluid, you really need to increase your fluid intake, so that your defence systems can do their work properly.☺


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

finally got a lovely photo of DH, with the Dynamic Duo.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> finally got a lovely photo of DH, with the Dynamic Duo.


What a great photo, Judi. They are getting so big!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a great photo, Judi. They are getting so big!  xxxooo


I had to be real tricky to get that photo 😉


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I had to be real tricky to get that photo 😉


Well, at least you succeeded!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> finally got a lovely photo of DH, with the Dynamic Duo.


Great picture :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, just having my cup of coffe. Going to do some sewing and crochet today and maybe walk down to the shops.

Katy, it's really nnice you are back with us, hope you are doing ok.

Judi, lovely photo. 

Healing hugs to Pearlie and Kenny. 

Not sure what I'm up to today.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> For some reason I want cookies!!!!! Just thought I would share that.....this is going to be so tough sitting in this room without Michael here I am so used to him climbing all over me while we are in here....


I fully understand your need for cookies, they are the first thing I reach for if I am stressed but then I can't stop! Read, knit, do a puzzle, anything to keep your mind and hands busy! Big hugs for you love! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Caught up after spending most of the weekend away from the computer. DD and her BF flew back to NYC Saturday evening. Sorry to see them go as I didn't have a great deal of time with them this trip. Had to share them with lots of friends and family, but it was lovely to have them here a little. When they got home, in the early hours of Sunday, they discovered that an electrical circuit in the apartment had failed and everything in the fridge/freezer was ruined!  What a way to end a vacation!
> 
> Sending sympathies to those who have had recent losses and down times. Purly, I hope the oxygen therapy will help you feel better very soon. And I do hope that the coming babies, travels and such will brighten everyone's time this week.


Hi Katy! That was a lovely reunion but a bad homecoming, were they insured? Like the second part of your message!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> finally got a lovely photo of DH, with the Dynamic Duo.


That's just beautiful and nice to see your DH and the babies again! My, how they've grown - the babies that is, not DH, he looks just fine!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all! Very dull and overcast here in London today, supposed to be 22'C but feels chilly! Still running around like a mad thing, need to carry pen and notebook to keep jotting down things I mustn't forget!!
Going to try and finish the dreamcatcher I am embroidering for Charlotte and sort out some knitting to take with me. Have a good one everybody, love you all lots and will be back later!! xxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Is that the Bournemouth Air Show? Think my sister is virtually camped out to get a good view of that!!


No, the Shoreham Airshow is the same weekend. Ours is enclosed on Shoreham Airport, and Sarah is in charge of the north gate, where the workers, people setting up, stallholders, entrants etc all come in.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am ET and 19'C (66'F) Still humid. We set a heat record yesterday. I was off but didn't spend my day off at home. DD and I decided to go to the Spinrite tent sale. 3 hours driving in very hot weather and 4 hours back. It was comfortable as long as we were moving and the windows were down. We did put the air con on when we were going through Toronto. Too many fumes. 
I got 4 bags of Peaches and Cream cotton for $20. The tent was a little bare but there were 4 transport trucks behind the tent still waiting to be unloaded so I guess we just had bad timing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Very dull and overcast here in London today, supposed to be 22'C but feels chilly! Still running around like a mad thing, need to carry pen and notebook to keep jotting down things I mustn't forget!!
> Going to try and finish the dreamcatcher I am embroidering for Charlotte and sort out some knitting to take with me. Have a good one everybody, love you all lots and will be back later!! xxxxxxx


Don't get all stressed with your preparations.
I hope you can finish the dreamcatcher in time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> finally got a lovely photo of DH, with the Dynamic Duo.


it's a lovely photo, and they have the same hairstyle. But not the beard!
None of them look too sure of themselves; it's such a natural picture.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> finally got a lovely photo of DH, with the Dynamic Duo.


That's a great photo. The babies are getting so big.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> For some reason I want cookies!!!!! Just thought I would share that.....this is going to be so tough sitting in this room without Michael here I am so used to him climbing all over me while we are in here....


<Hug> for you Lisa. 
Chocolate chip cookies should hit the spot.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds interesting, I found this non-alcoholic ginger beer and it is really good and I like Schweppes Ginger ale but have decided I am not overly fond of it in this particular dish I liked it the way it was the first time without it


I have a ginger tea that is wonderful when my tummy is acting up.
I don't mind ginger in Chinese food.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> He's already 3 days late, and mum is staying at the airport in a tent until after the Airshow at the weekend. Fun!


I hope he doesn't decide to make his appearance while mum is in the tent. THAT would be some story!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Just made a fantastic Chinese lunch, angel hair pasta with onion, carrots, ginger, nappa cabbage, rice vinegar and tamari, with some chicken yummy!!!
> 
> and some serrano pepper for a little heat!!


That sounds good. I'll pass on the heat though, I have enough heat in the air.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Nitzi, I've jyst ordered 10 balls of no. 8 variagated crochet thread from ebay for £8.99, like l really need more! Stay cool, it's not very warm here today. Luv u lots xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Nitzi, I've jyst ordered 10 balls of no. 8 variagated crochet thread from ebay for £8.99, like l really need more! Stay cool, it's not very warm here today. Luv u lots xxx


Luv u 2.
I'm sitting in the air con right now, but it still feels sticky. I'm supposed to get thunderstorms later. Hopefully that will make the sticky go away.
Are you making anything pretty with the crochet thread, or was it just a really good deal?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope he doesn't decide to make his appearance while mum is in the tent. THAT would be some story!


here will be plenty of medics around! And she will not be alone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Luv u 2.
> I'm sitting in the air con right now, but it still feels sticky. I'm supposed to get thunderstorms later. Hopefully that will make the sticky go away.
> Are you making anything pretty with the crochet thread, or was it just a really good deal?


Sending you collbreezes. The thread was a good deal, but l am also making flowers to cover a jacket. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Off for my walk in a few minutes. Supposed to be near 90F here today. Not sure what I'll be doing. Didn't do any housework yesterday so should do something I suppose. I'm being very lazy about it, but my floors do need a good vacuuming!

Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening and I hope Purly and Kenny are both feely better. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am ET and 19'C (66'F) Still humid. We set a heat record yesterday. I was off but didn't spend my day off at home. DD and I decided to go to the Spinrite tent sale. 3 hours driving in very hot weather and 4 hours back. It was comfortable as long as we were moving and the windows were down. We did put the air con on when we were going through Toronto. Too many fumes.
> I got 4 bags of Peaches and Cream cotton for $20. The tent was a little bare but there were 4 transport trucks behind the tent still waiting to be unloaded so I guess we just had bad timing.


It does sound like bad timing :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It does sound like bad timing :roll:


Hi Rebecca, how's it going. Been doing some sewing and thought of you x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It does sound like bad timing :roll:


It definitely does!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello again ladies , i hope that you all had a wonderful weekend ?
I did the same old same , hahahah nothing really ... not true i guess if you count i had the baby and dit have to babysit sweet pea so that was enough lol :_


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

i do not have her today , but i am going to sew up a sockmonkey made out of pants


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I'll be back 


XOXOXO


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I just got my new coffee mugs love them....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> finally got a lovely photo of DH, with the Dynamic Duo.


Wow that is a great picture to cherish!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I fully understand your need for cookies, they are the first thing I reach for if I am stressed but then I can't stop! Read, knit, do a puzzle, anything to keep your mind and hands busy! Big hugs for you love! xxxxxx


I didn't have any cooked so I did knit instead!!!! Thank you for the hugs much appreciated!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Very dull and overcast here in London today, supposed to be 22'C but feels chilly! Still running around like a mad thing, need to carry pen and notebook to keep jotting down things I mustn't forget!!
> Going to try and finish the dreamcatcher I am embroidering for Charlotte and sort out some knitting to take with me. Have a good one everybody, love you all lots and will be back later!! xxxxxxx


Breathe Londy Breathe!!!!! :-D


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just got my new coffee mugs love them....


I LOVE THEM 

Where did you get them ? How much ?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I LOVE THEM
> 
> Where did you get them ? How much ?


I love them too!!

Qvc I think they were 24 for a set of 4!
They also have a baker and I really want that too!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Okay i tried to read all the pages from where i left off a few days ago ..

Lets see if i can remember what i wanted to say LOL !

Jolly Polly , yes i am going to make her a small little scrap book of pictures from the property with the help of her mother who is going to take pictures for me . 

MJ so sorry to hear of the loss and even though it was not a surprise i know it still hurts .
Love you 

GSusan thanks for keeping us all up to date on Purly .. God bless her i hope she gets well soon. 

MJ love the pic of DH and the babies ! that one needs to be framed  

Purple LOVE the pic of you and the little one , she is gorgeous ! 

Londy , have a great trip , hurry back , be safe and give them lots of love from all the tena aunties  

GSusan are you back or did you just leave ? Im so confused ... if you just left have fun and love you , if your home welcome back love glad your home safe LOL !!! 

Lifeline i love LOVE the pin cushion , i made some out of candle holders that turned out okay ... i looked up egg cups on amazon though because they are just adorable , and those suckers are expensive !!
The pillow cover is gorgeous too .

PURLY , i love you girl , now get well and get your butt back on here ... we miss you and we need you  
Saxy tell those boys Way to go !! You should be proud so own that pride lady  

Rookie , my DH makes regular deliveries to Illinois for his work with the airport , i need to find out exactly where in Illinois he goes and if your close and the next time he has to go maybe we can do lunch or something ...
 

Ok folks , im not going to lie , im so tired , im going to take a nap  

Love and hugs everybody !!  <3


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love them too!!
> 
> Qvc I think they were 24 for a set of 4!
> They also have a baker and I really want that too!!!


Awwwww


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing Ok? Any news on Purly?
I'm not feeling so great, had a stressful week last week & it's gone straight to my tum. I suffer with Diverticulitis & it's really painful. I knew I need Anti-B's. My doctor wanted me in hospital but luckily my temperature was normal so was sent home with 2 lots of tablets, if it's no better in 2 days I have to go in. I told him I'm not going in so there! I shall sit & relax, possibly knit to chill. Love to you all chris


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I just got my new coffee mugs love them....


I like that!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all doing Ok? Any news on Purly?
> I'm not feeling so great, had a stressful week last week & it's gone straight to my tum. I suffer with Diverticulitis & it's really painful. I knew I need Anti-B's. My doctor wanted me in hospital but luckily my temperature was normal so was sent home with 2 lots of tablets, if it's no better in 2 days I have to go in. I told him I'm not going in so there! I shall sit & relax, possibly knit to chill. Love to you all chris


Oh Chris our dad suffers with that also and I do hope you feel better soon!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> i do not have her today , but i am going to sew up a sockmonkey made out of pants


Pictures when you're done dear, please!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just got my new coffee mugs love them....


Cute!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I like that!


they also had red and a very light blue what I would call a robins egg blue, I thought of all of you when I saw them and I just had to have a set now I will have an even more warm and cozy feeling with my coffee or hot tea!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay i tried to read all the pages from where i left off a few days ago ..
> 
> Lets see if i can remember what i wanted to say LOL !
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised after all that catching up, hope you were refreshed after your nap!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all doing Ok? Any news on Purly?
> I'm not feeling so great, had a stressful week last week & it's gone straight to my tum. I suffer with Diverticulitis & it's really painful. I knew I need Anti-B's. My doctor wanted me in hospital but luckily my temperature was normal so was sent home with 2 lots of tablets, if it's no better in 2 days I have to go in. I told him I'm not going in so there! I shall sit & relax, possibly knit to chill. Love to you all chris


Oh dear, sorry to hear that dear, hope you can stay away from the hospital and get well at home! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Cute!!


They made me smile....I also got my Gerber daisy instant counter and it is gorgeous will have to take a picture and post it later.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hi Londy did you get your packing done?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear that dear, hope you can stay away from the hospital and get well at home! xxxx


From me, too, Chris! Sending you many gentle and healing hugs.  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear that dear, hope you can stay away from the hospital and get well at home! xxxx


A nd ftom me too xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Been making myself a little pouch for mt crochet stuff....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been making myself a little pouch for mt crochet stuff....


Sorry, no can open!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hi Londy did you get your packing done?


Erm...more or less but i keep thinking of little things I mustn't forget but then I don't do anything about it! I shan't be happy until I have squeezed even the kitchen sink in, lol!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry, no can open!!!


Neither can l, will try again :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Neither can l, will try again :shock:


Hehehehe! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hehehehe! xxx


Still trying :evil:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to the store to pick up a few items for dinner tonight, hope you all enjoy what is left of your day....I cannot believe it is only 1:35 here what is going on....oh this is what happens when you get up early and the kids get there work done....hehehe I really thought it was later in the day!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Erm...more or less but i keep thinking of little things I mustn't forget but then I don't do anything about it! I shan't be happy until I have squeezed even the kitchen sink in, lol!!


I think we all do that when we are going on a trip, I know I always over pack I could have packed half of what I did when we went to Florida and it would have been fine. 

Dh has to go on an overnight trip next week so I won't have to pack much for him but I totally forgot about the need to do that....hhhhhmmm better make sure his laundry is done. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Still trying, but about to give up. Have even emailed the photos to myself :twisted:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

One more time.....


what a palava :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ps bought the main fabric in quilting shop in Halifax, NS, the little print in Whitby and the spotty is a bit left over from the lining of my asj! Lots of nice memories. Not forgetting the stitch marker from Indiana xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> One more time.....
> 
> what a palava :shock:


That is very nice!!!! Such a creative person you are!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps bought the main fabric in quilting shop in Halifax, NS, the little print in Whitby and the spotty is a bit left over from the lining of my asj! Lots of nice memories. Not forgetting the stitch marker from Indiana xx


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is very nice!!!! Such a creative person you are!!!!


Thanks Lisa, it's small enough to pop in my hand bag. Xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Lisa, it's small enough to pop in my hand bag. Xxx


Sometimes I wish I liked to sew...... :shock: :lol:

That is about the size of my hand bag right now, trying to follow drs. orders and carry less, hey he didn't say anything about my knitting bag.... :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I really do need to go to the store now.

love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> One more time.....
> 
> what a palava :shock:


That is great!!!! You are so clever. :]


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> One more time.....
> 
> what a palava :shock:


Yay!! That's lovely, well done!! x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay i tried to read all the pages from where i left off a few days ago ..
> 
> Lets see if i can remember what i wanted to say LOL !
> 
> ...


Shop around, most egg cups are inexpensive. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just got my new coffee mugs love them....


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all doing Ok? Any news on Purly?
> I'm not feeling so great, had a stressful week last week & it's gone straight to my tum. I suffer with Diverticulitis & it's really painful. I knew I need Anti-B's. My doctor wanted me in hospital but luckily my temperature was normal so was sent home with 2 lots of tablets, if it's no better in 2 days I have to go in. I told him I'm not going in so there! I shall sit & relax, possibly knit to chill. Love to you all chris


Feel better soon Chris xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Pictures when you're done dear, please!!!


I agree ;-)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps bought the main fabric in quilting shop in Halifax, NS, the little print in Whitby and the spotty is a bit left over from the lining of my asj! Lots of nice memories. Not forgetting the stitch marker from Indiana xx


How wonderful. sewn with love and memories, and it looks great.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry, no can open!!!


That's interesting, that's twice now our Purple has posted a link (?) that just simply hasn't shown up on my device


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am off to the store to pick up a few items for dinner tonight, hope you all enjoy what is left of your day....I cannot believe it is only 1:35 here what is going on....oh this is what happens when you get up early and the kids get there work done....hehehe I really thought it was later in the day!!


Great they got lessons over with already


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> One more time.....
> 
> what a palava :shock:


Great work :thumbup: is it worth asking, did you use a pattern :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> How wonderful. sewn with love and memories, and it looks great.


Hi,I think you've been and gone in the middle of all my postings


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, just having my cup of coffe. Going to do some sewing and crochet today and maybe walk down to the shops.
> 
> Katy, it's really nnice you are back with us, hope you are doing ok.


Thank you, Josephine. I am doing pretty well now -- went through a bad patch for a while, but things are getting better. Knitting helps.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Katy! That was a lovely reunion but a bad homecoming, were they insured? Like the second part of your message!!!


They do have renters insurance, thank goodness (that only took about three years of Mom-nagging after she moved to New York :lol: ). It's possible the building management may be responsible as they had complained several times about the faulty circuit breaker and the manager had promised to call an electrician. We'll see what happens.

How soon do you leave, June? Just a matter of days, isn't it? Don't stress about your packing. As long as you have your ID, some money, and a load of craft goodies, you'll be fine! I'm sure you can buy any forgotten bits in NZ.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it's a lovely photo, and they have the same hairstyle. But not the beard!
> None of them look too sure of themselves; it's such a natural picture.


"it's a lovely photo, and they have the same hairstyle." I had the very same thought! :lol: Thanks for saying it, Saxy.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Chris! Sending you many gentle and healing hugs.  xxxooo


Me, too. :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps bought the main fabric in quilting shop in Halifax, NS, the little print in Whitby and the spotty is a bit left over from the lining of my asj! Lots of nice memories. Not forgetting the stitch marker from Indiana xx


Beautiful work, and how lovely that it's made up of memories!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Great they got lessons over with already


Hehe that's what I thought but it is the first week so they don't have a lot yet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are some pictures


Great cutting board and dinner looks yummy!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's interesting, that's twice now our Purple has posted a link (?) that just simply hasn't shown up on my device


Not sure why but have to email it to myself, then save it and then it works. Tpp much technology for me to cope with. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Great work :thumbup: is it worth asking, did you use a pattern :roll:


Sort of copied it from a bag l already had. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Beautiful work, and how lovely that it's made up of memories!


Thank you katy, glad you are doing better xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are some pictures


Great cutting board, dinner looked good too. X


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay i tried to read all the pages from where i left off a few days ago ..
> 
> Lets see if i can remember what i wanted to say LOL !
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you katy, glad you are doing better xx


I am, too, Katy.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Although I'm very tired and need to be up 9 ish I want to share my day with you. Last night I gave up on finding my notebook with a monthly note about what I paid. So,this morning I prayed to clear my mind and it came to me to look in the hassock where I doubted it would be and it was there . Also I found knitting supplies I can use and a metal magnet sheet to help follow cross stitch pattern.yipee! I took the AARP class part one to reduce insurance cost. I picked up,son and the nice young man cut the rest of the vines and even cut the fallen tree except for the trunk. Then a little grey kitten about 4 inches long came and he let me hold him and pet him. My son had a school chum who works with a rescue group so we took the kitten to her and her mom. They texted my son photos of giving it a bath, defleaing it and it was sleeping. It's blue eyed and grey tiger with white paw tips.very docile and loving. My friend says I'm having good time. My other friend is having a bunch if us to dinner Saturday. My book group meets tomorrow and then the knit group. I feel so happy. I wish I could keep the kitten but with the dog and older cats it would be hard. Almost forgot...the mom cat is grey and 4 other kittens came out of the garage. They are about 8 inches long. I think there is another mom cat and younger litter. We are going to try to catch them and give them to the rescue group. I'm afraid to try to catch the mom. I had a feral cat I tried to help put four deep claw holes in my leg. Bled thru the jeans. But my other friend may know people who,catch and spay and release cats. One kitten looks Siamese. They are all playful. Seem healthy. Also paid the fee for the security box monday and they hadn't sent the content anywhere. What a relief. I hope you are happy tonight also. Thanks for reading my chat. Love you all!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are some pictures


Lovely board to brighten your kitchen. And dinner looked delicious


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hehe that's what I thought but it is the first week so they don't have a lot yet.


Ah okay, well enjoy the short school days while you can.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sort of copied it from a bag l already had. Xx


Good idea, not sure I could, I need a pattern to hold my hand. Once I get going or on second make I can begin to adapt to what I want.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Although I'm very tired and need to be up 9 ish I want to share my day with you. Last night I gave up on finding my notebook with a monthly note about what I paid. So,this morning I prayed to clear my mind and it came to me to look in the hassock where I doubted it would be and it was there . Also I found knitting supplies I can use and a metal magnet sheet to help follow cross stitch pattern.yipee! I took the AARP class part one to reduce insurance cost. I picked up,son and the nice young man cut the rest of the vines and even cut the fallen tree except for the trunk. Then a little grey kitten about 4 inches long came and he let me hold him and pet him. My son had a school chum who works with a rescue group so we took the kitten to her and her mom. They texted my son photos of giving it a bath, defleaing it and it was sleeping. It's blue eyed and grey tiger with white paw tips.very docile and loving. My friend says I'm having good time. My other friend is having a bunch if us to dinner Saturday. My book group meets tomorrow and then the knit group. I feel so happy. I wish I could keep the kitten but with the dog and older cats it would be hard. Almost forgot...the mom cat is grey and 4 other kittens came out of the garage. They are about 8 inches long. I think there is another mom cat and younger litter. We are going to try to catch them and give them to the rescue group. I'm afraid to try to catch the mom. I had a feral cat I tried to help put four deep claw holes in my leg. Bled thru the jeans. But my other friend may know people who,catch and spay and release cats. One kitten looks Siamese. They are all playful. Seem healthy. Also paid the fee for the security box monday and they hadn't sent the content anywhere. What a relief. I hope you are happy tonight also. Thanks for reading my chat. Love you all!


What a lovely cheery post, you sound happy. So glad you didn't lose the safety box, didn't think you would.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, just scared the living daylights out of myself, weighed the suitcase - nowhere near full yet - and it was 35 Kg, my allowance is 20!! Unpacked it all and weighed it again, 25 Kg. Then I realised the scales were set to lbs nor kilos, bahahahahaha!!


It always pays to have the right units for what you are weighing, I hope your heart has recovered 😂😃😅😁😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, that all makes sense, thank you! I like ginger in some things, ginger preserve is lovely and ginger in the jar with syrup (Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds?!) is lovely over ice cream but not too keen on it anywhere else!!


I just love ginger in dark chocolate .......yummy


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's just beautiful and nice to see your DH and the babies again! My, how they've grown - the babies that is, not DH, he looks just fine!! xx


Yes, he is just fine at the size he is 😂😂
The babies can now lay along the length of my fore arms


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it's a lovely photo, and they have the same hairstyle. But not the beard!
> None of them look too sure of themselves; it's such a natural picture.


It was a very sneaky photo too 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> One more time.....
> 
> what a palava :shock:


Very nice! I have to do some pretty heavy sorting, so that I can get into my sewing room again 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are some pictures


I love your cutting board, it looks huge!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Although I'm very tired and need to be up 9 ish I want to share my day with you. Last night I gave up on finding my notebook with a monthly note about what I paid. So,this morning I prayed to clear my mind and it came to me to look in the hassock where I doubted it would be and it was there . Also I found knitting supplies I can use and a metal magnet sheet to help follow cross stitch pattern.yipee! I took the AARP class part one to reduce insurance cost. I picked up,son and the nice young man cut the rest of the vines and even cut the fallen tree except for the trunk. Then a little grey kitten about 4 inches long came and he let me hold him and pet him. My son had a school chum who works with a rescue group so we took the kitten to her and her mom. They texted my son photos of giving it a bath, defleaing it and it was sleeping. It's blue eyed and grey tiger with white paw tips.very docile and loving. My friend says I'm having good time. My other friend is having a bunch if us to dinner Saturday. My book group meets tomorrow and then the knit group. I feel so happy. I wish I could keep the kitten but with the dog and older cats it would be hard. Almost forgot...the mom cat is grey and 4 other kittens came out of the garage. They are about 8 inches long. I think there is another mom cat and younger litter. We are going to try to catch them and give them to the rescue group. I'm afraid to try to catch the mom. I had a feral cat I tried to help put four deep claw holes in my leg. Bled thru the jeans. But my other friend may know people who,catch and spay and release cats. One kitten looks Siamese. They are all playful. Seem healthy. Also paid the fee for the security box monday and they hadn't sent the content anywhere. What a relief. I hope you are happy tonight also. Thanks for reading my chat. Love you all!


Always love reading your posts, they make good reading. I think you would be able to right a great book, with some of your experiences.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Polly, you sound good. Wish I was nearer you, I'd take the little kitten. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, it's cloudy here and looks like rain. Going to put dome washing in and then I'm going to make some blackberry vodka.

WI singing group tonight.

Rookie, it sounds as if thd KAP was great and you all had fun.

Luv n hugs to everyone xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and 20'C (68'F) No thunderstorms yet so it is still sticky.
I need to finish some of my projects. My knitting area is getting messy. There are just so many good patterns and I don't have enough time to do them all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's cloudy here and looks like rain. Going to put dome washing in and then I'm going to make some blackberry vodka.
> 
> WI singing group tonight.
> 
> ...


How do you make blackberry vodka? :?:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Although I'm very tired and need to be up 9 ish I want to share my day with you. Last night I gave up on finding my notebook with a monthly note about what I paid. So,this morning I prayed to clear my mind and it came to me to look in the hassock where I doubted it would be and it was there . Also I found knitting supplies I can use and a metal magnet sheet to help follow cross stitch pattern.yipee! I took the AARP class part one to reduce insurance cost. I picked up,son and the nice young man cut the rest of the vines and even cut the fallen tree except for the trunk. Then a little grey kitten about 4 inches long came and he let me hold him and pet him. My son had a school chum who works with a rescue group so we took the kitten to her and her mom. They texted my son photos of giving it a bath, defleaing it and it was sleeping. It's blue eyed and grey tiger with white paw tips.very docile and loving. My friend says I'm having good time. My other friend is having a bunch if us to dinner Saturday. My book group meets tomorrow and then the knit group. I feel so happy. I wish I could keep the kitten but with the dog and older cats it would be hard. Almost forgot...the mom cat is grey and 4 other kittens came out of the garage. They are about 8 inches long. I think there is another mom cat and younger litter. We are going to try to catch them and give them to the rescue group. I'm afraid to try to catch the mom. I had a feral cat I tried to help put four deep claw holes in my leg. Bled thru the jeans. But my other friend may know people who,catch and spay and release cats. One kitten looks Siamese. They are all playful. Seem healthy. Also paid the fee for the security box monday and they hadn't sent the content anywhere. What a relief. I hope you are happy tonight also. Thanks for reading my chat. Love you all!


I'd take the blue eyed kitten and the siamese one from you. Bella-kitty only likes the siamese kitties to play with.
I hope the rescue group can get them all rounded up and adopted out.
We have a couple of cats that have escaped from our subdivision. The kids are putting up pictures of their missing cats. One of them is a himalayan that was dropped off last year and taken in by one of the neighbours.
It's good that you found the notebook and the knitting supplies. Need to check that hassock more often


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Okay i tried to read all the pages from where i left off a few days ago ..
> ...


We need more meetups on this side of the pond


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are some pictures


I love your board.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> One more time.....
> 
> what a palava :shock:


What a wonderful bag. Your crochet hooks will be very organized now. It's lovely that the bag is made from memorial fabrics.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I am late.
Time for me to go.
I'll have to read the rest later.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> They do have renters insurance, thank goodness (that only took about three years of Mom-nagging after she moved to New York :lol: ). It's possible the building management may be responsible as they had complained several times about the faulty circuit breaker and the manager had promised to call an electrician. We'll see what happens.
> 
> How soon do you leave, June? Just a matter of days, isn't it? Don't stress about your packing. As long as you have your ID, some money, and a load of craft goodies, you'll be fine! I'm sure you can buy any forgotten bits in NZ.


I'm sure that's true, just would rather spend my difficult to save pennies on playing Lady Bountiful to my family rather than buy myself pyjamas!!! I leave on Friday evening, nearly there! Hope your DD gets some compensation for the mess and loss of food! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are some pictures


Gorgeous cutting board and the potatoes look pretty scrummy too!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps bought the main fabric in quilting shop in Halifax, NS, the little print in Whitby and the spotty is a bit left over from the lining of my asj! Lots of nice memories. Not forgetting the stitch marker from Indiana xx


That's great, especially as it brings back memories too. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Although I'm very tired and need to be up 9 ish I want to share my day with you. Last night I gave up on finding my notebook with a monthly note about what I paid. So,this morning I prayed to clear my mind and it came to me to look in the hassock where I doubted it would be and it was there . Also I found knitting supplies I can use and a metal magnet sheet to help follow cross stitch pattern.yipee! I took the AARP class part one to reduce insurance cost. I picked up,son and the nice young man cut the rest of the vines and even cut the fallen tree except for the trunk. Then a little grey kitten about 4 inches long came and he let me hold him and pet him. My son had a school chum who works with a rescue group so we took the kitten to her and her mom. They texted my son photos of giving it a bath, defleaing it and it was sleeping. It's blue eyed and grey tiger with white paw tips.very docile and loving. My friend says I'm having good time. My other friend is having a bunch if us to dinner Saturday. My book group meets tomorrow and then the knit group. I feel so happy. I wish I could keep the kitten but with the dog and older cats it would be hard. Almost forgot...the mom cat is grey and 4 other kittens came out of the garage. They are about 8 inches long. I think there is another mom cat and younger litter. We are going to try to catch them and give them to the rescue group. I'm afraid to try to catch the mom. I had a feral cat I tried to help put four deep claw holes in my leg. Bled thru the jeans. But my other friend may know people who,catch and spay and release cats. One kitten looks Siamese. They are all playful. Seem healthy. Also paid the fee for the security box monday and they hadn't sent the content anywhere. What a relief. I hope you are happy tonight also. Thanks for reading my chat. Love you all!


There you go Polly, good days hopefully balance out the bad ones! I wish you many more really good ones like that one and so glad you found your stuff!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I just love ginger in dark chocolate .......yummy


Oh yeah, I had forgotten that I like that too - and ginger beer!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We need more meetups on this side of the pond


Yay!! Can we come?!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good afternoon all! Went to the cinema at Greenwich yesterday, saw Simon Pegg in Absolutely Anything, involved a lot of the old Monty Python Team's voices as alien super-beings. I loved it, uncomplicated humour and would give it 8.5/10. DH on the other hand, said he thought it infantile and gave it 0.5/10!! 
Off to do some pottering now, including finishing off Charlotte's Dreamcatcher wall hanging, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's cloudy here and looks like rain. Going to put dome washing in and then I'm going to make some blackberry vodka.
> 
> WI singing group tonight.
> 
> ...


We made black current vodka last year, yummy too!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Although I'm very tired and need to be up 9 ish I want to share my day with you. Last night I gave up on finding my notebook with a monthly note about what I paid. So,this morning I prayed to clear my mind and it came to me to look in the hassock where I doubted it would be and it was there . Also I found knitting supplies I can use and a metal magnet sheet to help follow cross stitch pattern.yipee! I took the AARP class part one to reduce insurance cost. I picked up,son and the nice young man cut the rest of the vines and even cut the fallen tree except for the trunk. Then a little grey kitten about 4 inches long came and he let me hold him and pet him. My son had a school chum who works with a rescue group so we took the kitten to her and her mom. They texted my son photos of giving it a bath, defleaing it and it was sleeping. It's blue eyed and grey tiger with white paw tips.very docile and loving. My friend says I'm having good time. My other friend is having a bunch if us to dinner Saturday. My book group meets tomorrow and then the knit group. I feel so happy. I wish I could keep the kitten but with the dog and older cats it would be hard. Almost forgot...the mom cat is grey and 4 other kittens came out of the garage. They are about 8 inches long. I think there is another mom cat and younger litter. We are going to try to catch them and give them to the rescue group. I'm afraid to try to catch the mom. I had a feral cat I tried to help put four deep claw holes in my leg. Bled thru the jeans. But my other friend may know people who,catch and spay and release cats. One kitten looks Siamese. They are all playful. Seem healthy. Also paid the fee for the security box monday and they hadn't sent the content anywhere. What a relief. I hope you are happy tonight also. Thanks for reading my chat. Love you all!


You sound so contented with life ATM. Keep it up. Kittens help!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It was a very sneaky photo too 😊


they are often the best.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We need more meetups on this side of the pond


and I wish I could join you!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

it is supposed to rain today but it hasn't yet. DH has my car so I'd have to use the bus to go out, so I might as well get some work done.

I need to find some very dark green dk yarn. I found some online but they only had two balls left.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> What a lovely cheery post, you sound happy. So glad you didn't lose the safety box, didn't think you would.


From me, too, Polly! Glad all is going well for you now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and 20'C (68'F) No thunderstorms yet so it is still sticky.
> I need to finish some of my projects. My knitting area is getting messy. There are just so many good patterns and I don't have enough time to do them all.


I'm right there with you on too many projects I want to do and not enough time to do them all!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm back from m travels. We have had the most fantastic couple of days. e have laughed ourselves silly. Weve been round the funfair and I was very selective on what I went on..haha. Dil's mam and dad were braver than me. We didnt get back until 10ish last night. I must castch up on here. I'm just on pg 99.....I couldnt get wi-fi in the hotel.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, just scared the living daylights out of myself, weighed the suitcase - nowhere near full yet - and it was 35 Kg, my allowance is 20!! Unpacked it all and weighed it again, 25 Kg. Then I realised the scales were set to lbs nor kilos, bahahahahaha!!


Are ou going away?/ Where to and when :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I meant to write NO COMMENT, I can imagine your comment


I hope your sadness goes away....We have to get sad to be happy again (i think)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back from m travels. We have had the most fantastic couple of days. e have laughed ourselves silly. Weve been round the funfair and I was very selective on what I went on..haha. Dil's mam and dad were braver than me. We didnt get back until 10ish last night. I must castch up on here. I'm just on pg 99.....I couldnt get wi-fi in the hotel.


Welcome back, we missed you but so glad you had a good time! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> finally got a lovely photo of DH, with the Dynamic Duo.


What a lovely natural looking photo. DH looks so content with them. They are coming on very well.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back from m travels. We have had the most fantastic couple of days. e have laughed ourselves silly. Weve been round the funfair and I was very selective on what I went on..haha. Dil's mam and dad were braver than me. We didnt get back until 10ish last night. I must castch up on here. I'm just on pg 99.....I couldnt get wi-fi in the hotel.


Welcome home, so glad you had a good time. Did you need your tenas? Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all doing Ok? Any news on Purly?
> I'm not feeling so great, had a stressful week last week & it's gone straight to my tum. I suffer with Diverticulitis & it's really painful. I knew I need Anti-B's. My doctor wanted me in hospital but luckily my temperature was normal so was sent home with 2 lots of tablets, if it's no better in 2 days I have to go in. I told him I'm not going in so there! I shall sit & relax, possibly knit to chill. Love to you all chris


Diverticulitis is what I have too Chrissy. My thoughts are with you. It always comes on when stress raises its ugl head or if I eat ice cream/cream.....Get those antibiotics in to yourself. It usually tskes 3/4 days.....Take care.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's great, especially as it brings back memories too. X


A nd now Mr P has cit the ends off some old crochet hooks that were my mums and they now fit in there perfectly with a tape measure gs2 got in a Christmas cracker and gave to me and a old needle gauge, lits of lively memories xx

How are you today? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We need more meetups on this side of the pond


I agree! I miss you all!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay!! Can we come?!!


Absolutely!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all! Went to the cinema at Greenwich yesterday, saw Simon Pegg in Absolutely Anything, involved a lot of the old Monty Python Team's voices as alien super-beings. I loved it, uncomplicated humour and would give it 8.5/10. DH on the other hand, said he thought it infantile and gave it 0.5/10!!
> Off to do some pottering now, including finishing off Charlotte's Dreamcatcher wall hanging, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxx


Sounds like fun. Have a great day. Not sure what I'm doing yet today. Just got back from my walk and will figure it out. We're having dinner out with some friends tonight, but other than that, nothing pressing (other than housework and it just never goes away, so I'm not worrying about it -- it's too hot right now to do housework).  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back from m travels. We have had the most fantastic couple of days. e have laughed ourselves silly. Weve been round the funfair and I was very selective on what I went on..haha. Dil's mam and dad were braver than me. We didnt get back until 10ish last night. I must castch up on here. I'm just on pg 99.....I couldnt get wi-fi in the hotel.


Glad you had such a fantastic time, Susan! Well deserved!  xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps bought the main fabric in quilting shop in Halifax, NS, the little print in Whitby and the spotty is a bit left over from the lining of my asj! Lots of nice memories. Not forgetting the stitch marker from Indiana xx


It looks wondrful Purple.....You make such pretty things.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It looks wondrful Purple.....You make such pretty things.


She does, doesn't she?!!!!  xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Although I'm very tired and need to be up 9 ish I want to share my day with you. Last night I gave up on finding my notebook with a monthly note about what I paid. So,this morning I prayed to clear my mind and it came to me to look in the hassock where I doubted it would be and it was there . Also I found knitting supplies I can use and a metal magnet sheet to help follow cross stitch pattern.yipee! I took the AARP class part one to reduce insurance cost. I picked up,son and the nice young man cut the rest of the vines and even cut the fallen tree except for the trunk. Then a little grey kitten about 4 inches long came and he let me hold him and pet him. My son had a school chum who works with a rescue group so we took the kitten to her and her mom. They texted my son photos of giving it a bath, defleaing it and it was sleeping. It's blue eyed and grey tiger with white paw tips.very docile and loving. My friend says I'm having good time. My other friend is having a bunch if us to dinner Saturday. My book group meets tomorrow and then the knit group. I feel so happy. I wish I could keep the kitten but with the dog and older cats it would be hard. Almost forgot...the mom cat is grey and 4 other kittens came out of the garage. They are about 8 inches long. I think there is another mom cat and younger litter. We are going to try to catch them and give them to the rescue group. I'm afraid to try to catch the mom. I had a feral cat I tried to help put four deep claw holes in my leg. Bled thru the jeans. But my other friend may know people who,catch and spay and release cats. One kitten looks Siamese. They are all playful. Seem healthy. Also paid the fee for the security box monday and they hadn't sent the content anywhere. What a relief. I hope you are happy tonight also. Thanks for reading my chat. Love you all!


We are alwas here for ou and each othrr jolly....Your input to connections is most important to me and everyonre else. I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's cloudy here and looks like rain. Going to put dome washing in and then I'm going to make some blackberry vodka.
> 
> WI singing group tonight.
> 
> ...


I think I could fancy your blackberry vodka and its yeas since I had an alcholic drink....sounds great.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> She does, doesn't she?!!!!  xxxooo


hi pam....nice to see you.....Enjoy your meal tonight. I'm getting peckish now, but dont know what to have.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, finally finished this and I am doing no more! Hope she likes it, it is to hang over her bed to keep the bad dreams away!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hi pam....nice to see you.....Enjoy your meal tonight. I'm getting peckish now, but dont know what to have.


It's always hard to figure out what to have after eating out for a few days.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, finally finished this and I am doing no more! Hope she likes it, it is to hang over her bed to keep the bad dreams away!


That is wonderful and I'm sure she'll love it!!!  xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

the dark green yarn is back in stock, and I have ordered it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I love your cutting board, it looks huge!


It is it sits front to back over the burners of my stove!!! I need another one for the other side now!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's cloudy here and looks like rain. Going to put dome washing in and then I'm going to make some blackberry vodka.
> 
> WI singing group tonight.
> 
> ...


Wow the blackberry vodka sounds good but not your normal choice for a drink.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh yeah, I had forgotten that I like that too - and ginger beer!!


I also love good ginger beer!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, finally finished this and I am doing no more! Hope she likes it, it is to hang over her bed to keep the bad dreams away!


That is lovely I don't know why she wouldn't like it, I love dreamcatchers DD has a rather large one hanging over her bed.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely!!!


That is what I was going to say!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well my day started off with a 8 a.m phone call from my mom telling me that our Great Aunt has passed away, I am so sad she was a wonderful person and she always remembered us and I will miss her.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, finally finished this and I am doing no more! Hope she likes it, it is to hang over her bed to keep the bad dreams away!


That is so pretty, she will love it xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> She does, doesn't she?!!!!  xxxooo


Thank you xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Wow the blackberry vodka sounds good but not your normal choice for a drink.


No l don't drink spirits. This is for the fsmily fpr Christmas xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well my day started off with a 8 a.m phone call from my mom telling me that our Great Aunt has passed away, I am so sad she was a wonderful person and she always remembered us and I will miss her.


Oh dear, so sorry to hear that, strange how you get a run of these things but I hope it is followed by a run of really good things! Xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi everyone

Good to see Susan back, especially as she had such a giggle, having been unsure about going....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, finally finished this and I am doing no more! Hope she likes it, it is to hang over her bed to keep the bad dreams away!


aaaaahhhhhhh!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well my day started off with a 8 a.m phone call from my mom telling me that our Great Aunt has passed away, I am so sad she was a wonderful person and she always remembered us and I will miss her.


more sadness for you. I hope you're getting it all over with at once!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> the dark green yarn is back in stock, and I have ordered it.


Success! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well my day started off with a 8 a.m phone call from my mom telling me that our Great Aunt has passed away, I am so sad she was a wonderful person and she always remembered us and I will miss her.


I'm so sorry, Lisa. My condolences to you and all your family.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry, Lisa. My condolences to you and all your family.


And mine too Lisa xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I forgot, I made her this little bag, it's supposed to be reversible but the London side is sadly upside down, maybe she won't notice!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I forgot, I made her this little bag, it's supposed to be reversible but the London side is sadly upside down, maybe she won't notice!


Clever you!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, finally finished this and I am doing no more! Hope she likes it, it is to hang over her bed to keep the bad dreams away!


This is so beautiful. She'll treasure it for life.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well my day started off with a 8 a.m phone call from my mom telling me that our Great Aunt has passed away, I am so sad she was a wonderful person and she always remembered us and I will miss her.


Its so sad for you, you seem to be having a bad deal lately. Thinking of you


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, so sorry to hear that, strange how you get a run of these things but I hope it is followed by a run of really good things! Xxx


Me too!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> more sadness for you. I hope you're getting it all over with at once!


I do too!!!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

I've not been around much. Don't always feel like knitting 'cause of the pain. They still don't have it under control. I will have a fairly good day or two then bang. It just floods my right shoulder. I do feel inspired when i see all the wonderful things that people are knitting....Maybe soon I'll pick up the needles. anyway- hi everyone i miss you!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I've not been around much. Don't always feel like knitting 'cause of the pain. They still don't have it under control. I will have a fairly good day or two then bang. It just floods my right shoulder. I do feel inspired when i see all the wonderful things that people are knitting....Maybe soon I'll pick up the needles. anyway- hi everyone i miss you!


Hi lynn. Its lovely to see you again.....You must find things hard. Tune into us anytime we can share our hugs to you. Take care


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

ty - we can use all the hugs we can get can't we?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi lynn. Its lovely to see you again.....You must find things hard. Tune into us anytime we can share our hugs to you. Take care


And from me, too, Lynn. Good to have you stop in and please don't be a stranger!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I forgot, I made her this little bag, it's supposed to be reversible but the London side is sadly upside down, maybe she won't notice!


Thats entirely appropriate for NZ (with apologies to Judi) xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I've not been around much. Don't always feel like knitting 'cause of the pain. They still don't have it under control. I will have a fairly good day or two then bang. It just floods my right shoulder. I do feel inspired when i see all the wonderful things that people are knitting....Maybe soon I'll pick up the needles. anyway- hi everyone i miss you!


Hi Lynn, sorry to hear your pains been bad. Sending you lots of healing hugs and lots of love too. Great to hear from you again, drop in anytime, hope you get knitting soon xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I've not been around much. Don't always feel like knitting 'cause of the pain. They still don't have it under control. I will have a fairly good day or two then bang. It just floods my right shoulder. I do feel inspired when i see all the wonderful things that people are knitting....Maybe soon I'll pick up the needles. anyway- hi everyone i miss you!


Hi Lyn, so good to see you, sorry you've not felt well enough to knit but please drop by more often, we cherish all our friends and don't like it when they get mislaid!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thats entirely appropriate for NZ (with apologies to Judi) xxxx


Well, that's the excuse I'm going to use then, thanks dear, hadn't thought of it like that!!! xxx


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Good afternoon, all (well, it's still afternoon here anyway). I've had a lovely day out and about with a good friend. We spent the morning at the sit-and-stitch at our LYS. I always feel so fortunate to have a shop here where we can chat and share with fellow stitchers. And, of course, I came away with a new project in mind and the yarn picked out to make it. :roll: 

Polly, I'm glad you found your missing notebook and could straighten out the safety box issue. It can sometimes seem overwhelming when several so-called "small" problems happen at the same time. It's clear you feel a lot better now. Good for you.

Blackberry vodka, Josephine? I don't drink much, but I could certainly savor that as a dessert drink along with a bit of dark chocolate. Tasty.

June, your gifts for Charlotte are so lovely! I'm especially drawn to the dream catcher.

And most importantly, Lisa, my condolences on your great aunt's passing. I know words are insufficient at such a time, but I do hope there is comfort in your memories of her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Good afternoon, all (well, it's still afternoon here anyway). I've had a lovely day out and about with a good friend. We spent the morning at the sit-and-stitch at our LYS. I always feel so fortunate to have a shop here where we can chat and share with fellow stitchers. And, of course, I came away with a new project in mind and the yarn picked out to make it. :roll:
> 
> Polly, I'm glad you found your missing notebook and could straighten out the safety box issue. It can sometimes seem overwhelming when several so-called "small" problems happen at the same time. It's clear you feel a lot better now. Good for you.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a fun day, Katy. What LYS were you at?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a fun day, Katy. What LYS were you at?


We were at A Good Yarn, the Debbie Macomber shop here in Port Orchard. It's our "home" shop, but I'm almost embarrassed to admit how many shops we have in easy driving distance here. There are shops in Shelton, Allyn, Gig Harbor, Port Orchard, Bainbridge Island, Silverdale, Poulsbo, and Port Gamble. I haven't been to the Port Gamble one yet, but that will be taken care of this Friday when two friends are taking me there as a belated celebration of my birthday.  I have nice friends!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> We were at A Good Yarn, the Debbie Macomber shop here in Port Orchard. It's our "home" shop, but I'm almost embarrassed to admit how many shops we have in easy driving distance here. There are shops in Shelton, Allyn, Gig Harbor, Port Orchard, Bainbridge Island, Silverdale, Poulsbo, and Port Gamble. I haven't been to the Port Gamble one yet, but that will be taken care of this Friday when two friends are taking me there as a belated celebration of my birthday.  I have nice friends!!


That's a great shop! I've been to all those other ones except Gig Harbor. It's on my list. I heard that the Silverdale shop closed. The owner retired. Did another one open? Have fun in Port Gamble. It's a nice little town and a fun shop. The owner is delightful.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a great shop! I've been to all those other ones except Gig Harbor. It's on my list. I heard that the Silverdale shop closed. The owner retired. Did another one open? Have fun in Port Gamble. It's a nice little town and a fun shop. The owner is delightful.


The one in Gig Harbor has been open about two years. It's small, but they're very friendly and prices are not unreasonable. Linda's in Silverdale did close a while ago. The new one opened this spring. It's a combination of two vendors, Knit2Gether and The Celtic Knot and just a couple of blocks away from where Linda's was.

I haven't been to Port Gamble for at least ten years, so I'm looking forward to it. Thanks for the thumbs-up on the shop there. I have a feeling there may be some more stash in my near future. :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> The one in Gig Harbor has been open about two years. It's small, but they're very friendly and prices are not unreasonable. Linda's in Silverdale did close a while ago. The new one opened this spring. It's a combination of two vendors, Knit2Gether and The Celtic Knot and just a couple of blocks away from where Linda's was.
> 
> I haven't been to Port Gamble for at least ten years, so I'm looking forward to it. Thanks for the thumbs-up on the shop there. I have a feeling there may be some more stash in my near future. :roll:


That's good to know about Silverdale. Have fun up at Port Gamble.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Always love reading your posts, they make good reading. I think you would be able to right a great book, with some of your experiences.


Thank you for the compliment. This was the best week I've had in a long time.
I enjoy reading about your events too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Good afternoon, all (well, it's still afternoon here anyway). I've had a lovely day out and about with a good friend. We spent the morning at the sit-and-stitch at our LYS. I always feel so fortunate to have a shop here where we can chat and share with fellow stitchers. And, of course, I came away with a new project in mind and the yarn picked out to make it. :roll:
> 
> Polly, I'm glad you found your missing notebook and could straighten out the safety box issue. It can sometimes seem overwhelming when several so-called "small" problems happen at the same time. It's clear you feel a lot better now. Good for you.
> 
> ...


There is a game where moles pop out of holes and the player has to hit as many as she can. That's my life. Just keep hitting at those problems.

At the knitting group one lady demonstrated plarn ...plastic bags cut in strips and knit or crocheted into purses, rugs or anything. I suggested a bikini...no takers. At the AARP driver safety class the book mentioned new cars have a device that tells you when you are drowsing off. I said its called a wife
I hope my good mood lasts. Second part of the class tomorrow.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, finally finished this and I am doing no more! Hope she likes it, it is to hang over her bed to keep the bad dreams away!


That is great, of course she will love it 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well my day started off with a 8 a.m phone call from my mom telling me that our Great Aunt has passed away, I am so sad she was a wonderful person and she always remembered us and I will miss her.


So sorry to hear of the loss of an important person in your life xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I forgot, I made her this little bag, it's supposed to be reversible but the London side is sadly upside down, maybe she won't notice!


Both sides still look great xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I've not been around much. Don't always feel like knitting 'cause of the pain. They still don't have it under control. I will have a fairly good day or two then bang. It just floods my right shoulder. I do feel inspired when i see all the wonderful things that people are knitting....Maybe soon I'll pick up the needles. anyway- hi everyone i miss you!


Hi Lynn, it is good to see you again. I do hope that something will be found to reduce the impact of your pain episodes.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thats entirely appropriate for NZ (with apologies to Judi) xxxx


Hahahaha, you know what, it seems to me, that as I am actually standing the right way up, then the inhabitants of the Northern Hemisphere must be the ones who are standing upside down. hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> We were at A Good Yarn, the Debbie Macomber shop here in Port Orchard. It's our "home" shop, but I'm almost embarrassed to admit how many shops we have in easy driving distance here. There are shops in Shelton, Allyn, Gig Harbor, Port Orchard, Bainbridge Island, Silverdale, Poulsbo, and Port Gamble. I haven't been to the Port Gamble one yet, but that will be taken care of this Friday when two friends are taking me there as a belated celebration of my birthday.  I have nice friends!!


Oh how I would love to have just ONE good LYS in close proximity to me, I would be almost deleriously happy. The best I have near me, is Spotlight, which has a great range of yarn; but also carries a number of other types of products, and the entire shop is overwhelming for me. I would much prefer a nice LYS that is dedicated to beautiful yarns, made from beautiful natural fibres


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well that is me caught up with everyone, for now. So I will continue with knitting the second twin jacket, and also begin a aching buttons & press studs to each jacket, so the duo can finally wear them, if we get anymore cold weather. &#128558;

We have had a very balmy day today, very much like a Spring day, but I do not doubt that we will get some more cold weather before the end of August &#128528;


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its ver dull today and 17'C which is quite good for us on this coast. Ive just looked round and notice my house is a tip!! I must do some work. Unless ofcourse DH wants a look out again. I was very tired yesterday. Im having problems with m "Y" now, the "g" is ok...I'm never eating a nobbly bobbl again on this pc...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. We had loads of rain last night.

Had fun with the singing group, sorted out some new songs and murdered old ones!

Katy, what a wonderful lot of lyss you have around you.

Lisa, my condolences to you and your family.

Londy, have a wonderful trip and safe travels

Judi, think you are right sometimes l don't know if l am on my head or my heels.

Not much planned for today.......yet.

love you all xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. We had loads of rain last night.
> 
> Had fun with the singing group, sorted out some new songs and murdered old ones!
> 
> ...


morning purple. Ive got nothing planned yet neitherI bought an exfoiliating glove esterday, I may give my face a scrub :shock:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am ET and 23'C (73'F). Hot and sticky. We still haven't had the thunderstorms to clear the air.
I was working on one of my big crochet projects last night and I asked DD to put on the fan. Even with the air con on it felt hot with that big woolly thing in my lap.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its ver dull today and 17'C which is quite good for us on this coast. Ive just looked round and notice my house is a tip!! I must do some work. Unless ofcourse DH wants a look out again. I was very tired yesterday. Im having problems with m "Y" now, the "g" is ok...I'm never eating a nobbly bobbl again on this pc...



I have a sticky spot on my "S" key.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well that is me caught up with everyone, for now. So I will continue with knitting the second twin jacket, and also begin a aching buttons & press studs to each jacket, so the duo can finally wear them, if we get anymore cold weather. 😮
> 
> We have had a very balmy day today, very much like a Spring day, but I do not doubt that we will get some more cold weather before the end of August 😐


Your first jacket looked lovely. Can't wait for the second.
Stay warm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh how I would love to have just ONE good LYS in close proximity to me, I would be almost deleriously happy. The best I have near me, is Spotlight, which has a great range of yarn; but also carries a number of other types of products, and the entire shop is overwhelming for me. I would much prefer a nice LYS that is dedicated to beautiful yarns, made from beautiful natural fibres


I have finally found a LYS about 1/2 hour away from me (Is that local?) It's called Needle in the Hay, in Peterborough. She has lots of Canadian yarn. It's getting too expensive to import American yarn now with shipping and the exchange rate. She is also friends with the owners of Indigodragonfly and Gobstopper yarns which are also nearby. I haven't made it to one of their knit nights yet, but I am going to try.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> There is a game where moles pop out of holes and the player has to hit as many as she can. That's my life. Just keep hitting at those problems.
> 
> At the knitting group one lady demonstrated plarn ...plastic bags cut in strips and knit or crocheted into purses, rugs or anything. I suggested a bikini...no takers. At the AARP driver safety class the book mentioned new cars have a device that tells you when you are drowsing off. I said its called a wife
> I hope my good mood lasts. Second part of the class tomorrow.


A plarn bikini? You're funny 
I hope the 2nd part goes as well as the first.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> We were at A Good Yarn, the Debbie Macomber shop here in Port Orchard. It's our "home" shop, but I'm almost embarrassed to admit how many shops we have in easy driving distance here. There are shops in Shelton, Allyn, Gig Harbor, Port Orchard, Bainbridge Island, Silverdale, Poulsbo, and Port Gamble. I haven't been to the Port Gamble one yet, but that will be taken care of this Friday when two friends are taking me there as a belated celebration of my birthday.  I have nice friends!!


I'd have real trouble if I had that many LYS's that close.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I've not been around much. Don't always feel like knitting 'cause of the pain. They still don't have it under control. I will have a fairly good day or two then bang. It just floods my right shoulder. I do feel inspired when i see all the wonderful things that people are knitting....Maybe soon I'll pick up the needles. anyway- hi everyone i miss you!


Hi Lynn, I hope they can find something for you that works. Come back anytime.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I forgot, I made her this little bag, it's supposed to be reversible but the London side is sadly upside down, maybe she won't notice!


It will be right side if the strap is on her shoulder and she looks down at it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No l don't drink spirits. This is for the fsmily fpr Christmas xx


I wonder how blackberry vodka would taste over ice cream?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well my day started off with a 8 a.m phone call from my mom telling me that our Great Aunt has passed away, I am so sad she was a wonderful person and she always remembered us and I will miss her.


So sorry for you and your family.
I hope you hear some good news soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, finally finished this and I am doing no more! Hope she likes it, it is to hang over her bed to keep the bad dreams away!


That's pretty. It makes me want a dreamcatcher now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
I'm hoping it rains soon.
Everyone have a good day.
Happy knitting/crocheting/sewing.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> ty - we can use all the hugs we can get can't we?


absolutely, so here's some from me too!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hahahaha, you know what, it seems to me, that as I am actually standing the right way up, then the inhabitants of the Northern Hemisphere must be the ones who are standing upside down. hahahaha


No, it means you're batty!! Thy spend their lives upside down.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Ok, finally finished this and I am doing no more! Hope she likes it, it is to hang over her bed to keep the bad dreams away!


She will love it, because Grandma made it for her!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Well my day started off with a 8 a.m phone call from my mom telling me that our Great Aunt has passed away, I am so sad she was a wonderful person and she always remembered us and I will miss her.


Sorry for your loss. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It will be right side if the strap is on her shoulder and she looks down at it.


How clever! She must have that side for when she's wearing it, and the other when it is hanging up. You and Londy are so clever!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wonder how blackberry vodka would taste over ice cream?


I'd try it!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Diverticulitis is what I have too Chrissy. My thoughts are with you. It always comes on when stress raises its ugl head or if I eat ice cream/cream.....Get those antibiotics in to yourself. It usually tskes 3/4 days.....Take care.


Thanks Susan, I haven't had a session like this for ages. I have 2 lots of anti.Bs to take which never agree with me. By the way so pleased you had a good time in Blackpool. I went many years ago, I remember the person I was with didn't like CHIPS we had terrible trouble, in those days, to find hi something to eat.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have finally found a LYS about 1/2 hour away from me (Is that local?) It's called Needle in the Hay, in Peterborough. She has lots of Canadian yarn. It's getting too expensive to import American yarn now with shipping and the exchange rate. She is also friends with the owners of Indigodragonfly and Gobstopper yarns which are also nearby. I haven't made it to one of their knit nights yet, but I am going to try.


Sounds wonderful, so good to meet up with like souls - just as we do on KP!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> A plarn bikini? You're funny
> I hope the 2nd part goes as well as the first.


At least the plarn bikini wouldn't take long to dry!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It will be right side if the strap is on her shoulder and she looks down at it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's pretty. It makes me want a dreamcatcher now.


I confess Nitzi, I passed on the one you sent to me to Olivia, as she was having bad nightmares. Her daddy hung it at the window and she is absolutely convinced that it has given her sweet dreams and so it was her idea to make one for Charlotte!! So thanks for the original idea! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'd try it!


Me too!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello everyone from an overcast London, we have about 20'C here today!

Ok, the bag is all but full, so is the freezer, the fridge and the cupboard. DS threw me completely by texting to ask if I could fit in some Mr Kipling cakes, mini Battenburgs, cherry Bakewells and Trifle Bakewells!! Couldn't find the last one but have cut up the other packets, wrapped in cling-film and put in a tin which I have _somehow_ squashed into my case!! Wouldn't be a bit surprised if my case is now over-weight!!

Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone from an overcast London, we have about 20'C here today!
> 
> Ok, the bag is all but full, so is the freezer, the fridge and the cupboard. DS threw me completely by texting to ask if I could fit in some Mr Kipling cakes, mini Battenburgs, cherry Bakewells and Trifle Bakewells!! Couldn't find the last one but have cut up the other packets, wrapped in cling-film and put in a tin which I have _somehow_ squashed into my case!! Wouldn't be a bit surprised if my case is now over-weight!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


Have a fantastic time. DS will love the sweets and DGD will love the dreamcatcher.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I forgot, I made her this little bag, it's supposed to be reversible but the London side is sadly upside down, maybe she won't notice!


Really nice...and made with love. I didn't notice


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> At least the plarn bikini wouldn't take long to dry!! :lol: :lol:


Very true..and inexpensive. 
I saw a tv program where they used parachute cord to make jewelry.
I think the word plarn sounds like a disease.. As in "I think my plarn is acting up again." I don't like made up,words and acronyms.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> What a lovely cheery post, you sound happy. So glad you didn't lose the safety box, didn't think you would.


It's been a good week. Today is part two of the driving class and dinner with friends. I'm too tired for a movie and have the dreaded 'Mafundsalow' as in "my funds are low"...got that humor from a great art teacher with a cool sense of humor.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Polly, you sound good. Wish I was nearer you, I'd take the little kitten. Xxx


He's going to be a great pet. I wish I could give him to you. Now there are 4 bigger kittens. I'm hoping we can catch them without angering the mom. I'm afraid of ferril cats since one put puncture wounds in my leg a few years ago. You could play connect the dots on my right mid leg. I want to rescue them before winter. Im so proud of the girl and her mom for helping animals thru the rescue group. They are a no kill group and find homes. Our local humane society is crowded and disease happens in those conditions. My cat lady friend a few states away reminded me to wash the carrier with bleach due to possibility of feline leukemia passing thru body fluids snd giving it to my cats. I am not sure if that is correct ..have to ask check with a vet. I'd wash it anyway but not with bleach. On my way to safe driving class. Last session I knitted. I hope it's ok today. I have to ask my frirnd's question "if making a right turn and a biker is moving to my right who has the right to go?". I'm thinking the biker.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> He's going to be a great pet. I wish I could give him to you. Now there are 4 bigger kittens. I'm hoping we can catch them without angering the mom. I'm afraid of ferril cats since one put puncture wounds in my leg a few years ago. You could play connect the dots on my right mid leg. I want to rescue them before winter. Im so proud of the girl and her mom for helping animals thru the rescue group. They are a no kill group and find homes. Our local humane society is crowded and disease happens in those conditions. My cat lady friend a few states away reminded me to wash the carrier with bleach due to possibility of feline leukemia passing thru body fluids snd giving it to my cats. I am not sure if that is correct ..have to ask check with a vet. I'd wash it anyway but not with bleach. On my way to safe driving class. Last session I knitted. I hope it's ok today. I have to ask my frirnd's question "if making a right turn and a biker is moving to my right who has the right to go?". I'm thinking the biker.


As I drive on the left, it's hard to work out!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls....We went out for coffee to a garden centre and I had a toasted sandwich with side salad. It was very nice. I want to do some knitting but theres nothing on the TV to knit to!!! I nearly bought another babybook and now I wished I had never mind....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Me too!!


Ate the blackberries but made some raspberty vodka which I think will be better and just in time for Christmas :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Susan, I haven't had a session like this for ages. I have 2 lots of anti.Bs to take which never agree with me. By the way so pleased you had a good time in Blackpool. I went many years ago, I remember the person I was with didn't like CHIPS we had terrible trouble, in those days, to find hi something to eat.


hahaha theres not a lot of change....you can have anything you fancy to eat as long as its with chips......Hope those pills are getting into you now.

I bought some sugar free humbug rock from the rock shop. I also bought some sugared donuts.....they were lovely.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone from an overcast London, we have about 20'C here today!
> 
> Ok, the bag is all but full, so is the freezer, the fridge and the cupboard. DS threw me completely by texting to ask if I could fit in some Mr Kipling cakes, mini Battenburgs, cherry Bakewells and Trifle Bakewells!! Couldn't find the last one but have cut up the other packets, wrapped in cling-film and put in a tin which I have _somehow_ squashed into my case!! Wouldn't be a bit surprised if my case is now over-weight!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


I bet you are excited and not sleep tonight. What time do you fly? Have a great time x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have finally found a LYS about 1/2 hour away from me (Is that local?) It's called Needle in the Hay, in Peterborough. She has lots of Canadian yarn. It's getting too expensive to import American yarn now with shipping and the exchange rate. She is also friends with the owners of Indigodragonfly and Gobstopper yarns which are also nearby. I haven't made it to one of their knit nights yet, but I am going to try.


That's great, Nitzi. I hope you can get to one of the knit nights so you can meet up with some fellow knitters.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd have real trouble if I had that many LYS's that close.


Where I live, there are many within easy driving distance, too. Can be quite the temptation!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wonder how blackberry vodka would taste over ice cream?


Yummy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone from an overcast London, we have about 20'C here today!
> 
> Ok, the bag is all but full, so is the freezer, the fridge and the cupboard. DS threw me completely by texting to ask if I could fit in some Mr Kipling cakes, mini Battenburgs, cherry Bakewells and Trifle Bakewells!! Couldn't find the last one but have cut up the other packets, wrapped in cling-film and put in a tin which I have _somehow_ squashed into my case!! Wouldn't be a bit surprised if my case is now over-weight!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


Phew!!! At least you got it all into the suitcase!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ate the blackberries but made some raspberty vodka which I think will be better and just in time for Christmas :thumbup:


 That sounds good, too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Good afternoon, all (well, it's still afternoon here anyway). I've had a lovely day out and about with a good friend. We spent the morning at the sit-and-stitch at our LYS. I always feel so fortunate to have a shop here where we can chat and share with fellow stitchers. And, of course, I came away with a new project in mind and the yarn picked out to make it. :roll:
> 
> Polly, I'm glad you found your missing notebook and could straighten out the safety box issue. It can sometimes seem overwhelming when several so-called "small" problems happen at the same time. It's clear you feel a lot better now. Good for you.
> 
> ...


Thank you Katy, yes I have very fond memories of her and they do help but I will miss her dearly!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon, l have just spoken to Londy who sounds remarkably calm even after the Mr Kipling event!

HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME AND A SAFE JOURNEY. Love u lots xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, l have just spoken to Londy who sounds remarkably calm even after the Mr Kipling event!
> 
> HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME AND A SAFE JOURNEY. Love u lots xxxx


That's good. And, yes, from me, too, Londy - have a great trip. We will miss you!!!!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> We were at A Good Yarn, the Debbie Macomber shop here in Port Orchard. It's our "home" shop, but I'm almost embarrassed to admit how many shops we have in easy driving distance here. There are shops in Shelton, Allyn, Gig Harbor, Port Orchard, Bainbridge Island, Silverdale, Poulsbo, and Port Gamble. I haven't been to the Port Gamble one yet, but that will be taken care of this Friday when two friends are taking me there as a belated celebration of my birthday.  I have nice friends!!


That is alot of shops I would always be in trouble we only have 2 and the one that is closest is hit or miss if she will be open and the other one that we took our June and Josephine to is a good 30 miles from here so don't make it over there much.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Where I live, there are many within easy driving distance, too. Can be quite the temptation!


Then l could come and help you resist or not xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is alot of shops I would always be in trouble we only have 2 and the one that is closest is hit or miss if she will be open and the other one that we took our June and Josephine to is a good 30 miles from here so don't make it over there much.


Is that the one where a lady adked me a very personal question?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Very true..and inexpensive.
> I saw a tv program where they used parachute cord to make jewelry.
> I think the word plarn sounds like a disease.. As in "I think my plarn is acting up again." I don't like made up,words and acronyms.


my DH made some bracelets with the parachute cord they are very nice!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Is that the one where a lady adked me a very personal question?


it was the one where we were talking to the group that was knitting in the back room and then we went and bought that wonderful picnic lunch!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been on ebay..Looking at the yarn......Im getting itchy palms again. and I DONT need any......


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been on ebay..Looking at the yarn......Im getting itchy palms again. and I DONT need any......


I don't need any either but I did go and get 6 new skeins yesterday because DH asked me to make a baby blanket for one of his employees and oddly enough I didn't have enough to finish it............by the way I only needed 2 of those skeins that I bought....I just wanted the other 4...hehehe


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> it was the one where we were talking to the group that was knitting in the back room and then we went and bought that wonderful picnic lunch!!


Oh yes, that's the one. And wasn't that some picnic xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Then l could come and help you resist or not xxxxxx


Please do. I would love that!!!!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't need any either but I did go and get 6 new skeins yesterday because DH asked me to make a baby blanket for one of his employees and oddly enough I didn't have enough to finish it............by the way I only needed 2 of those skeins that I bought....I just wanted the other 4...hehehe


That sounds quite reasonable. My crochet cotton arrives tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I bet you are excited and not sleep tonight. What time do you fly? Have a great time x


Hi lovey! Not until 10.20 tomorrow night but we are going to start our journey from one side of London to the other mid-afternoon so we miss the rush hour! Not looking forward to hauling 19Kgs of suitcase down the stairs at The Embankment underground but usually, if you look helpless enough, some kind gent will do it for you!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Please do. I would love that!!!!  xxxooo


The west coast is in my bucket list xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Phew!!! At least you got it all into the suitcase!


True but what have I left out?!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes, that's the one. And wasn't that some picnic xxxx


I think I do remember that moment not what she asked just the awkwardness that followed, and yes the picnic was awesome the weather was great that day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds quite reasonable. My crochet cotton arrives tomorrow :thumbup:


Like he thought I could just buy what I needed silly hubby.... :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, l have just spoken to Londy who sounds remarkably calm even after the Mr Kipling event!
> 
> HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME AND A SAFE JOURNEY. Love u lots xxxx


Aw, thanks sweetie, wish you were all coming too! I forgot to say that Jill and I are not in adjacent seats on the second leg, Hong Kong to Auckland!! Don't know how that happened but I reckon if we get on enough folks' nerves by shouting at each other across the aisle, someone will beg us to swap seats!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is alot of shops I would always be in trouble we only have 2 and the one that is closest is hit or miss if she will be open and the other one that we took our June and Josephine to is a good 30 miles from here so don't make it over there much.


Was worth it though, 'specially as I wasn't driving, lol!! xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The west coast is in my bucket list xxxxx


As well it should be! It's beautiful here.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Is that the one where a lady adked me a very personal question?


Yep!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> True but what have I left out?!!! :lol: :lol: l:


If anything, hopefully you'll remember it by tomorrow morning.  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Was worth it thought, 'specially as I wasn't driving, lol!! xx


 :lol: :lol: yes and we followed with that awesome picnic!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes, that's the one. And wasn't that some picnic xxxx


...to die for and what a lovely afternoon we all had together, eating, drinking, chatting, drinking, knitting, drinking and crocheting - and drinking!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The west coast is in my bucket list xxxxx


....and mine, how coincidental!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> If anything, hopefully you'll remember it by tomorrow morning.  xxxooo


Too late, I haven't got a square inch for anything else!!!!!
Just checked out yarn sops in Wellington and it's looking good!!
http://kiwiyarns.wordpress.com/2012/03/29/finding-new-zealand-knitting-yarn-in-wellington/


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> True but what have I left out?!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Me? :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aw, thanks sweetie, wish you were all coming too! I forgot to say that Jill and I are not in adjacent seats on the second leg, Hong Kong to Auckland!! Don't know how that happened but I reckon if we get on enough folks' nerves by shouting at each other across the aisle, someone will beg us to swap seats!!! xxxxxxxx


Tell them she's your minder! X


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

hi


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and mine, how coincidental!!!


Now that is a coincidence xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> hi


Hi Lynn, how you feeling today xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...to die for and what a lovely afternoon we all had together, eating, drinking, chatting, drinking, knitting, drinking and crocheting - and drinking!!!


Not forgetting the drinking and crochet and eating and that long long train xxxx


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

o.k. ty


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Me? :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> o.k. ty


That's good xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not forgetting the drinking and crochet and eating and that long long train xxxx


Yep believe it or not that is the first time I have seen a train on that bridge ever and I visit that spot alot!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't need any either but I did go and get 6 new skeins yesterday because DH asked me to make a baby blanket for one of his employees and oddly enough I didn't have enough to finish it............by the way I only needed 2 of those skeins that I bought....I just wanted the other 4...hehehe


thats my girl :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> hi


hi lynn are ou feeling a bit better?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

speaking of shopping I was looking for buttons for the little dresses and I found little felted stars that I thought would be cute and they matched the yarn pretty good I just don't know how practical they will be but they are unique and I bought two packs of them :roll: :shock:

Any suggestions on how to attach them?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> speaking of shopping I was looking for buttons for the little dresses and I found little felted stars that I thought would be cute and they matched the yarn pretty good I just don't know how practical they will be but they are unique and I bought two packs of them :roll: :shock:
> 
> Any suggestions on how to attach them?


Hard to say without seeing them but if they are all felt, I would just sew through at two points in the centre, as if there were buttonholes there making the buttonholes with your needle?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh how I would love to have just ONE good LYS in close proximity to me, I would be almost deleriously happy. The best I have near me, is Spotlight, which has a great range of yarn; but also carries a number of other types of products, and the entire shop is overwhelming for me. I would much prefer a nice LYS that is dedicated to beautiful yarns, made from beautiful natural fibres


Sadly, I can't export any of our shops to you, Judi, but if you ever get over this way, I can promise to take you on a memorable yarn crawl! :lol: I have no doubt Pam will be happy to join in.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd have real trouble if I had that many LYS's that close.


Yes (sigh!!), it is a terrible burden!!! :roll:

...

Sorry about that. I shouldn't gloat. I do know what a rarity it is to have access to so many good shops. I just wish I could knit as fast as I shop!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ate the blackberries but made some raspberty vodka which I think will be better and just in time for Christmas :thumbup:


Sounds like it would still go well with chocolate! :lol:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi lovey! Not until 10.20 tomorrow night but we are going to start our journey from one side of London to the other mid-afternoon so we miss the rush hour! Not looking forward to hauling 19Kgs of suitcase down the stairs at The Embankment underground but usually, if you look helpless enough, some kind gent will do it for you!! xxx


Grey hair does have its advantages, doesn't it? 
*HAVE A WONDERFUL TRIP!!!!*


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Grey hair does have its advantages, doesn't it?
> *HAVE A WONDERFUL TRIP!!!!*


Silver blond dahling but yes, you are right, that and a winning smile!!! Thanks for your good wishes, all being well I hope to be posting from time to time, probably about the time that Judi does!! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Just popping in to say hi. Feeling tired and a little low, I will probably feel better tomorrow. Oh, nearly forgot, I have a check up at the melanoma clinic tomorrow, I'm expecting it to be routine :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

June safe journey xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hard to say without seeing them but if they are all felt, I would just sew through at two points in the centre, as if there were buttonholes there making the buttonholes with your needle?


should I just use some thread that matches or try to split the yarn and use a couple strands of it, the felt buttons do have two holes in the middle I was referring to using thread or the yarn.... :roll: :shock:I should have specified that sorrry....I am in uncharted territory with sewing...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Yes (sigh!!), it is a terrible burden!!! :roll:
> 
> ...
> 
> Sorry about that. I shouldn't gloat. I do know what a rarity it is to have access to so many good shops. I just wish I could knit as fast as I shop!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: don't we all!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I have to go and visit the store again...we are having tacos tonight...mmmmm....my favorite!!!!!!

Have a nice rest of your day and June have a wonderful trip and I don't see any problems with you getting somebody to help you out you are so nice anybody would be happy to help!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just popping in to say hi. Feeling tired and a little low, I will probably feel better tomorrow. Oh, nearly forgot, I have a check up at the melanoma clinic tomorrow, I'm expecting it to be routine :thumbup:


wE are here for you...thats why you are low


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH is in the bath...I'm off to my bed.......Ive still got a wonky "y"


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> True but what have I left out?!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Kitchen sink? Hope you have a great time!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Just popping in to say hi. Feeling tired and a little low, I will probably feel better tomorrow. Oh, nearly forgot, I have a check up at the melanoma clinic tomorrow, I'm expecting it to be routine :thumbup:


Will be thinking of you tomorrow, it's not surprising that you are not feeling wonderful at the moment. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just popping in to say hi. Feeling tired and a little low, I will probably feel better tomorrow. Oh, nearly forgot, I have a check up at the melanoma clinic tomorrow, I'm expecting it to be routine :thumbup:


I'm sure it will be fine! Hope MM is feeling ok and that you are feeling better after a good night's sleep xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> should I just use some thread that matches or try to split the yarn and use a couple strands of it, the felt buttons do have two holes in the middle I was referring to using thread or the yarn.... :roll: :shock:I should have specified that sorrry....I am in uncharted territory with sewing...


Personally, I would use thread as near to the colour of the buttons as possible, stronger than yarn!xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Too late, I haven't got a square inch for anything else!!!!!
> Just checked out yarn sops in Wellington and it's looking good!!
> http://kiwiyarns.wordpress.com/2012/03/29/finding-new-zealand-knitting-yarn-in-wellington/


That ought to keep you busy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Sadly, I can't export any of our shops to you, Judi, but if you ever get over this way, I can promise to take you on a memorable yarn crawl! :lol: I have no doubt Pam will be happy to join in.


I absolutely would!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Yes (sigh!!), it is a terrible burden!!! :roll:
> 
> ...
> 
> Sorry about that. I shouldn't gloat. I do know what a rarity it is to have access to so many good shops. I just wish I could knit as fast as I shop!


Isn't that the truth?!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Grey hair does have its advantages, doesn't it?
> *HAVE A WONDERFUL TRIP!!!!*


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just popping in to say hi. Feeling tired and a little low, I will probably feel better tomorrow. Oh, nearly forgot, I have a check up at the melanoma clinic tomorrow, I'm expecting it to be routine :thumbup:


Here's a hug to help you feel better and many wishes that all goes well tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> wE are here for you...thats why you are low


Thanks Susan xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. 17'C. Today its dull and breezy. DS and DIL are off on their cruise today. They are staying in a hotel tonight and flying to the ship tomorrow. Grandma and Grandad keith are lookin after thre boys until Tuesday afternoon and then its our turn. .we are doing 4 nites and 5 days each.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

londy....go get them girl....is NZ ready for you? safe and wonderful trip love.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry for your loss. Xx


You will always have your lovely memories. I'm sorry you have lost her.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> londy....go get them girl....is NZ ready for you? safe and wonderful trip love.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning, good morning to you all! It's 10.20 and I'm still in my nightie, lol! Having a lazy morning but I must go and do my hair roots and have a shower now! Hope everyone is ok, love you all lots and will keep up as best I can while I am away! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm sure it will be fine! Hope MM is feeling ok and that you are feeling better after a good night's sleep xxxxxxx


What she said with lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. 17'C. Today its dull and breezy. DS and DIL are off on their cruise today. They are staying in a hotel tonight and flying to the ship tomorrow. Grandma and Grandad keith are lookin after thre boys until Tuesday afternoon and then its our turn. .we are doing 4 nites and 5 days each.


Hope they enjoy their cruise and you have fun with the boys xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, good morning to you all! It's 10.20 and I'm still in my nightie, lol! Having a lazy morning but I must go and do my hair roots and have a shower now! Hope everyone is ok, love you all lots and will keep up as best I can while I am away! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm up late too. Missing you already xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's asunny morning here, only just up. I'm into house cleaning and decluttering mode, finding it very cathartic. Attacking my wardrobe today.

Hope everyone is ok. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all. Looks as though summer has returned, for a couple of days at least! I've been feeling rotten all week but the tablets seemed to be working, although making me feel sick! Why do they give you something to treat one ailment & you end up with another! At least I didn't end up in hospital which where my Dr wanted me to go at the beginning of the week.
We have our GS here today , his mum has been put on complete bed rest! We are going to meet up with our other GSs & let them go mad in the park!.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. 17'C. Today its dull and breezy. DS and DIL are off on their cruise today. They are staying in a hotel tonight and flying to the ship tomorrow. Grandma and Grandad keith are lookin after thre boys until Tuesday afternoon and then its our turn. .we are doing 4 nites and 5 days each.


Have fun with the boys. Wish I was going with their parents!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, good morning to you all! It's 10.20 and I'm still in my nightie, lol! Having a lazy morning but I must go and do my hair roots and have a shower now! Hope everyone is ok, love you all lots and will keep up as best I can while I am away! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a fantastic time, with loads of cuddles!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am ET and 14'C (59'F). It's going to be a good day when I wake up tired.
The Canadian National Exhibition starts today. It's traditionally the end of summer/beginning of school year. We have been talking about going this year.
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, good morning to you all! It's 10.20 and I'm still in my nightie, lol! Having a lazy morning but I must go and do my hair roots and have a shower now! Hope everyone is ok, love you all lots and will keep up as best I can while I am away! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a wonderful trip and a wonderful time with your family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. 17'C. Today its dull and breezy. DS and DIL are off on their cruise today. They are staying in a hotel tonight and flying to the ship tomorrow. Grandma and Grandad keith are lookin after thre boys until Tuesday afternoon and then its our turn. .we are doing 4 nites and 5 days each.


That sounds fair.
DS and DIL will enjoy their cruise, knowing that the boys are taken care by loving grandparents.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Personally, I would use thread as near to the colour of the buttons as possible, stronger than yarn!xxx


If the yarn is too bulky, I sometimes use embroidery yarn. I can always find a matching or really close to matching colour.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH is in the bath...I'm off to my bed.......Ive still got a wonky "y"


Seems we all have a wonky key at times


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just popping in to say hi. Feeling tired and a little low, I will probably feel better tomorrow. Oh, nearly forgot, I have a check up at the melanoma clinic tomorrow, I'm expecting it to be routine :thumbup:


I'm wishing you "routine" at the clinic.
Just keep reading KP, we'll get you smiling again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Silver blond dahling but yes, you are right, that and a winning smile!!! Thanks for your good wishes, all being well I hope to be posting from time to time, probably about the time that Judi does!! xxx


Drat! I'll be at work at Judi time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Sounds like it would still go well with chocolate! :lol:


Doesn't everything?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> o.k. ty


Good to see you again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not forgetting the drinking and crochet and eating and that long long train xxxx


You had to sample the local cuisine and wine.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Too late, I haven't got a square inch for anything else!!!!!
> Just checked out yarn sops in Wellington and it's looking good!!
> http://kiwiyarns.wordpress.com/2012/03/29/finding-new-zealand-knitting-yarn-in-wellington/


I hope you get some time for shopping. There are several New Zealand yarns that I want to pet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The west coast is in my bucket list xxxxx





London Girl said:


> ....and mine, how coincidental!!!


Me too.
I have a long bucket list.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.
Safe journey, June.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. Looks as though summer has returned, for a couple of days at least! I've been feeling rotten all week but the tablets seemed to be working, although making me feel sick! Why do they give you something to treat one ailment & you end up with another! At least I didn't end up in hospital which where my Dr wanted me to go at the beginning of the week.
> We have our GS here today , his mum has been put on complete bed rest! We are going to meet up with our other GSs & let them go mad in the park!.


Glad your tablets are working and at least they kept you out of hospital. Have fun with the gks.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go.
> Everyone have a great day.
> Safe journey, June.


Oops, sorry I missed you, have a good Friday, love you lots. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My variagated crochet thread has arrived, all in lovely, I'll post a photo later. Off to tidy my wardrobe, and then crochet.

Happy Friday everyone and I love you all lots. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am ET and 14'C (59'F). It's going to be a good day when I wake up tired.
> The Canadian National Exhibition starts today. It's traditionally the end of summer/beginning of school year. We have been talking about going this year.
> Happy Friday everyone.


Wish I could come with you, sounds like fun!! x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wish I could come with you, sounds like fun!! x


Hi Honey, bet you are excited cos I am for you xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Honey, bet you are excited cos I am for you xxxxxx


Yeh, just killing time now, case weighs dead on 20kg - on my scales, anyway, if it's over when I check it in, I will pay up and look big!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's my crochet threads


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my crochet threads


Oooh, pretty, pretty!! Not enough purple for me though! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have finally found a LYS about 1/2 hour away from me (Is that local?) It's called Needle in the Hay, in Peterborough. She has lots of Canadian yarn. It's getting too expensive to import American yarn now with shipping and the exchange rate. She is also friends with the owners of Indigodragonfly and Gobstopper yarns which are also nearby. I haven't made it to one of their knit nights yet, but I am going to try.


Yes Nitzi that is local, as far as I am concerned. The nearest bricks & mortar LYS to me, is over 300km away, and they haven't got a decent Web site, but there are some great Australian yarn sites accessible via the Internet now, and one of them actually sends out sample cards of the yarns that are available in their store, and I think they also have free postage if the order is above a certain amount. I will probably check the O/S sites as well, to check if they have any bargains, but the exchange rate might just be a killer, for that avenue 😯

Enjoy the LYS's that are closer than an hour and a half away from you, I think you are very lucky to have a choice of shops. I do have one consolation, and that is that there is a lovely Quilting Fabric shop in my local area now, so when I need a special fabric, for a project, I will be able to find fabrics that I like locally, instead of having to do a mail order for the fabric, then having to pay freight


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> A plarn bikini? You're funny
> I hope the 2nd part goes as well as the first.


I w oi uld like to meet the person who would be courageous enough to wear a plan bikini 😂😅😆😅😂


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm wishing you "routine" at the clinic.
> Just keep reading KP, we'll get you smiling again.


It _was _ routine, so got another appointment for three months. Feeling much better today :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my crochet threads


Oooooh lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wonder how blackberry vodka would taste over ice cream?


I think it would be delicious, if the icecream had a flavour that went well with the blackberry vodka 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go.
> I'm hoping it rains soon.
> Everyone have a good day.
> Happy knitting/crocheting/sewing.


I hope that you had a good day, and also had some time to do some of your knitting, if you still take a project with you ☺


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I w oi uld like to meet the person who would be courageous enough to wear a plan bikini 😂😅😆😅😂


Too itchy scratchy for me and me in a bikini? Far too scary for the onlookers!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> No, it means you're batty!! Thy spend their lives upside down.


I would make a beautiful bat, with my lovely complexion, the beautiful colour of my hair, and the unusual green colour of my eyes - and the world would be entertained by my antics. hehehe 👍


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It _was _ routine, so got another appointment for three months. Feeling much better today :-D


Yay, excellent news and so glad your mood has lifted!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I would make a beautiful bat, with my lovely complexion, the beautiful colour of my hair, and the unusual green colour of my eyes - and the world would be entertained by my antics. hehehe


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Was just having my lunch in the garden when a plane flew over and it occurred to me to wonder what keeps them up there?!!! Sky hooks? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay, excellent news and so glad your mood has lifted!! xxx


Hello June, how are the excitement levels going? I would imagine that the excitement levels would pretty much be of the scale; wouldn't it?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Was just having my lunch in the garden when a plane flew over and it occurred to me to wonder what keeps them up there?!!! Sky hooks? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Definitely, *VERY LARGE * skyhooks 😂😂😂😂


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It _was _ routine, so got another appointment for three months. Feeling much better today :-D


That's great news.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone from an overcast London, we have about 20'C here today!
> 
> Ok, the bag is all but full, so is the freezer, the fridge and the cupboard. DS threw me completely by texting to ask if I could fit in some Mr Kipling cakes, mini Battenburgs, cherry Bakewells and Trifle Bakewells!! Couldn't find the last one but have cut up the other packets, wrapped in cling-film and put in a tin which I have _somehow_ squashed into my case!! Wouldn't be a bit surprised if my case is now over-weight!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


Don't forget to declare those items, I would hate to see you on the NZ Customs series. 😂😂😂😢😮


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. 17'C. Today its dull and breezy. DS and DIL are off on their cruise today. They are staying in a hotel tonight and flying to the ship tomorrow. Grandma and Grandad keith are lookin after thre boys until Tuesday afternoon and then its our turn. .we are doing 4 nites and 5 days each.


That will be fun for them! And for you later in the week.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oooh, pretty, pretty!! Not enough purple for me though! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Heehete, it's to go wtith the purple l already have xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's asunny morning here, only just up. I'm into house cleaning and decluttering mode, finding it very cathartic. Attacking my wardrobe today.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Xxx


I've been doing a bit of that lately, too. Good to get rid of things no longer used or needed.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have a fantastic time, with loads of cuddles!!


And from me, too, Londy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Me too.
> I have a long bucket list.


I do, too!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Rebecca, so news about your hosp appt xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad your tablets are working and at least they kept you out of hospital. Have fun with the gks.


And from me, too, Chris!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My variagated crochet thread has arrived, all in lovely, I'll post a photo later. Off to tidy my wardrobe, and then crochet.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone and I love you all lots. xxxxx


Happy Friday back to you. Love you lots, too!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's been a good week. Today is part two of the driving class and dinner with friends. I'm too tired for a movie and have the dreaded 'Mafundsalow' as in "my funds are low"...got that humor from a great art teacher with a cool sense of humor.


I think, that the mood of this post is good humour, so I think you will have a great time, at both of those activities, so go forth, and enjoy yourself 😊


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my crochet threads


Lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It _was _ routine, so got another appointment for three months. Feeling much better today :-D


Yay!!!! Great news!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> As I drive on the left, it's hard to work out!!


I agree with you Londy,I did try to work it out, but it gave me a very bad headache 😦


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aw, thanks sweetie, wish you were all coming too! I forgot to say that Jill and I are not in adjacent seats on the second leg, Hong Kong to Auckland!! Don't know how that happened but I reckon if we get on enough folks' nerves by shouting at each other across the aisle, someone will beg us to swap seats!!! xxxxxxxx


That sounds like a reasonable thing to do. As for not sitting in adjacent seats, maybe when all the other passengers booked their seats, there were only the separate seats available


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...to die for and what a lovely afternoon we all had together, eating, drinking, chatting, drinking, knitting, drinking and crocheting - and drinking!!!


😁😂😁😂😁😂😁


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Too late, I haven't got a square inch for anything else!!!!!
> Just checked out yarn sops in Wellington and it's looking good!!
> http://kiwiyarns.wordpress.com/2012/03/29/finding-new-zealand-knitting-yarn-in-wellington/


I have had some wonderful yarn from New Zealand, and I will probably order more, in the not to distant future, possibly for children's items 👍


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> hi


Hello, are you feeling any better?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Sadly, I can't export any of our shops to you, Judi, but if you ever get over this way, I can promise to take you on a memorable yarn crawl! :lol: I have no doubt Pam will be happy to join in.


That would be a dream, to be. Be able to just pack a small bag, head out, and meet the people in this group. I think I might have to begin buying lottery tickets; and try to win some holiday money - it will have to be a agnificent amount, because if I could get to your region, I would want to visit everyone in US, then visit Canada, then across the pond; to meet our UK friends, and maybe visit the Scottish and Irish homelands of my ancestors. hahahaha to do all of that travelling, I think that I might need about 6 months, or more bahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Silver blond dahling but yes, you are right, that and a winning smile!!! Thanks for your good wishes, all being well I hope to be posting from time to time, probably about the time that Judi does!! xxx


I will try and be on around the time you are. Might even send you a text, or 2 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just popping in to say hi. Feeling tired and a little low, I will probably feel better tomorrow. Oh, nearly forgot, I have a check up at the melanoma clinic tomorrow, I'm expecting it to be routine :thumbup:


I hope it remains routine xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> should I just use some thread that matches or try to split the yarn and use a couple strands of it, the felt buttons do have two holes in the middle I was referring to using thread or the yarn.... :roll: :shock:I should have specified that sorrry....I am in uncharted territory with sewing...


I think it would be best to use a strand of the yarn. The thread might end up pulling through the felt of the button, anD getting lost! 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's asunny morning here, only just up. I'm into house cleaning and decluttering mode, finding it very cathartic. Attacking my wardrobe today.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Xxx


I am good, had a beautiful day today xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am ET and 14'C (59'F). It's going to be a good day when I wake up tired.
> The Canadian National Exhibition starts today. It's traditionally the end of summer/beginning of school year. We have been talking about going this year.
> Happy Friday everyone.


Sounds like it would be a wonderful trip to make, are you going to go, this year.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Have a wonderful trip and a wonderful time with your family.


What she said xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Drat! I'll be at work at Judi time.


Do you get a chance to visit connections, or is that not allowed?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That would be a dream, to be. Be able to just pack a small bag, head out, and meet the people in this group. I think I might have to begin buying lottery tickets; and try to win some holiday money - it will have to be a agnificent amount, because if I could get to your region, I would want to visit everyone in US, then visit Canada, then across the pond; to meet our UK friends, and maybe visit the Scottish and Irish homelands of my ancestors. hahahaha to do all of that travelling, I think that I might need about 6 months, or more bahahaha


Sounds good to me xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my crochet threads


They are lovely, can't wait to see your finished items 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*nitz8catz wrote:*
A plarn bikini? You're funny 
I hope the 2nd part goes as well as the first.

I w oi uld like to meet the person who would be courageous enough to wear a plan bikini 😂😅😆😅😂

Correction, I would like to meet the person with enough courage to wear a plarn bikini, personally, I think that fibre would get uncomfortably hot, where ever it was touching the skin. 😂😅😆😅😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It _was _ routine, so got another appointment for three months. Feeling much better today :-D


That is excellent, I hope you continue feeling better xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *nitz8catz wrote:*
> A plarn bikini? You're funny
> I hope the 2nd part goes as well as the first.
> 
> ...


And if the plastic is biodegradable it will all fall to pieces after 2 yrs


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They are lovely, can't wait to see your finished items 😊


Just ordered another 20 balls in dark colours xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

It is now 003 hours, and I am now all caught up, with everyone's posts, so I will continue on, and tell you of my day yesterday.

It was MIL'S funeral yesterday, and as she and the family are not religious; we had a beautiful graveside service. Rain was forecast for the day, but it was all finished before the ceremony began, but it was quite windy, and a bit cooller tHan I was hopine it would be. There was shelter provided for the family, and anyone who were unable to stand for very long. The music chosen for the service was "Mull of Kintyre" (not sure if that is correct spelling) 

When the service was complete, we went to BIL's home for the wake, and it was good to be there. Although MIL's children, and grandchildren were upset by their loss, I think they celebrated her life, rather than mourn her death. There were a few young children there as well, and all except on of them were my GK'S, and they had a great time too, all of the big children (oldest was 9, youngest was 3) played chase games, until it got dark, then they played closer to the BIL's party shed. It was a wonderful day, being able to spend those hours with family, even though many of them would have been hurting, but the ambiance of the Wake helped to ease that pain. I spent most of the time, at thé service, and the Wake, nursing one sleeping baby, or the other; and it was wonderful. I just love cuddling babies &#128522;&#128518;&#128149;&#128159;&#128150;&#128077;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just ordered another 20 balls in dark colours xx


 :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is now 003 hours, and I am now all caught up, with everyone's posts, so I will continue on, and tell you of my day yesterday.
> 
> It was MIL'S funeral yesterday, and as she and the family are not religious; we had a beautiful graveside service. Rain was forecast for the day, but it was all finished before the ceremony began, but it was quite windy, and a bit cooller tHan I was hopine it would be. There was shelter provided for the family, and anyone who were unable to stand for very long. The music chosen for the service was "Mull of Kintyre" (not sure if that is correct spelling)
> 
> When the service was complete, we went to BIL's home for the wake, and it was good to be there. Although MIL's children, and grandchildren were upset by their loss, I think they celebrated her life, rather than mourn her death. There were a few young children there as well, and all except on of them were my GK'S, and they had a great time too, all of the big children (oldest was 9, youngest was 3) played chase games, until it got dark, then they played closer to the BIL's party shed. It was a wonderful day, being able to spend those hours with family, even though many of them would have been hurting, but the ambiance of the Wake helped to ease that pain. I spent most of the time, at thé service, and the Wake, nursing one sleeping baby, or the other; and it was wonderful. I just love cuddling babies 😊😆💕💟💖👍


That all sounds very positive xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, good morning to you all! It's 10.20 and I'm still in my nightie, lol! Having a lazy morning but I must go and do my hair roots and have a shower now! Hope everyone is ok, love you all lots and will keep up as best I can while I am away! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Love you lots back and have a safe and wonderful trip!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That all sounds very positive xxxx


I agree, it does.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls.. Ive done some knitting today and pulled out three times. I cant seem to keep a pattern in my head and we are onl talking plain and purl...hahaha.

We went up to say bye to DS and DIL as they are off to Manchester tonight to catch a plane tomorrow...Csn you remember them asking nus if we would mind stayinga "couple " of nights? Well that became 5 nights today......They wont be back until very late Saturday or early morning Sunday. We stop from Tuesday tea time. I dont mind at all.....I just hope they get out of bed!!!! (the boys I mean)

Londy will be at the airport now I expect, so go girl go!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It _was _ routine, so got another appointment for three months. Feeling much better today :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have fun with the boys :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeh, just killing time now, case weighs dead on 20kg - on my scales, anyway, if it's over when I check it in, I will pay up and look big!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxxxxxxx


or pull something out and stuff it in your carry-on :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oooh, pretty, pretty!! Not enough purple for me though! :lol: :lol: :lol:


shockingly there is a lack of purple but i like the green :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is now 003 hours, and I am now all caught up, with everyone's posts, so I will continue on, and tell you of my day yesterday.
> 
> It was MIL'S funeral yesterday, and as she and the family are not religious; we had a beautiful graveside service. Rain was forecast for the day, but it was all finished before the ceremony began, but it was quite windy, and a bit cooller tHan I was hopine it would be. There was shelter provided for the family, and anyone who were unable to stand for very long. The music chosen for the service was "Mull of Kintyre" (not sure if that is correct spelling)
> 
> When the service was complete, we went to BIL's home for the wake, and it was good to be there. Although MIL's children, and grandchildren were upset by their loss, I think they celebrated her life, rather than mourn her death. There were a few young children there as well, and all except on of them were my GK'S, and they had a great time too, all of the big children (oldest was 9, youngest was 3) played chase games, until it got dark, then they played closer to the BIL's party shed. It was a wonderful day, being able to spend those hours with family, even though many of them would have been hurting, but the ambiance of the Wake helped to ease that pain. I spent most of the time, at thé service, and the Wake, nursing one sleeping baby, or the other; and it was wonderful. I just love cuddling babies 😊😆💕💟💖👍


I know its sad, but every cloud has a sikver lining. I bet MIL was keeping an eye on you all.x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It _was _ routine, so got another appointment for three months. Feeling much better today :-D


That is awesome, glad it has made you feel much better!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds good to me xxxxx


Thats what I was thinking!!!! :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *nitz8catz wrote:*
> A plarn bikini? You're funny
> I hope the 2nd part goes as well as the first.
> 
> ...


That was my thought and it gives me a shudder every time I think about it!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my crochet threads


They look 'yummy' what are you going to make?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> It _was _ routine, so got another appointment for three months. Feeling much better today :-D


Hoorah, good news, you can relax now. Lots of love.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> It is now 003 hours, and I am now all caught up, with everyone's posts, so I will continue on, and tell you of my day yesterday.
> 
> It was MIL'S funeral yesterday, and as she and the family are not religious; we had a beautiful graveside service. Rain was forecast for the day, but it was all finished before the ceremony began, but it was quite windy, and a bit cooller tHan I was hopine it would be. There was shelter provided for the family, and anyone who were unable to stand for very long. The music chosen for the service was "Mull of Kintyre" (not sure if that is correct spelling)
> 
> When the service was complete, we went to BIL's home for the wake, and it was good to be there. Although MIL's children, and grandchildren were upset by their loss, I think they celebrated her life, rather than mourn her death. There were a few young children there as well, and all except on of them were my GK'S, and they had a great time too, all of the big children (oldest was 9, youngest was 3) played chase games, until it got dark, then they played closer to the BIL's party shed. It was a wonderful day, being able to spend those hours with family, even though many of them would have been hurting, but the ambiance of the Wake helped to ease that pain. I spent most of the time, at thé service, and the Wake, nursing one sleeping baby, or the other; and it was wonderful. I just love cuddling babies 😊😆💕💟💖👍


Sorry for your loss, she must of been a special lady, hope she was looking down on you all!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Had a good day today, felt better. Took Little O to meet his cousins in the park. We went to a huge adventure playground. My eldest GS has Autism & can't make friends easily. A group of boys saw his mine craft T-shirt & asked him to play with them. He had such a good time, a simple thing but it meant so much to his mum & I. Have a good rest of the day!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

It was 21 kgs but didn't have to pay anything, yay! Xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Was just having my lunch in the garden when a plane flew over and it occurred to me to wonder what keeps them up there?!!! Sky hooks? :lol: :lol: :lol:


the air that they are flying through. You just need the right shape to make the air flow underneath the wings. Aerodynamics.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I just popped in to sau Hi. I shall be at the Airshow now until Monday. I don;t want to be here anyway. My lovely Ellie cat had to be put down yesterday after nearly 21 years, and I miss her dreadfully. There is now no cat in the house and it feels wrong.

It's my anniversary today, and Aiden's 8th birthday tomorrow. Baby Hunter is now a week overdue and mum is running around at the airshow. Busy times.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I just popped in to sau Hi. I shall be at the Airshow now until Monday. I don;t want to be here anyway. My lovely Ellie cat had to be put down yesterday after nearly 21 years, and I miss her dreadfully. There is now no cat in the house and it feels wrong.
> 
> It's my anniversary today, and Aiden's 8th birthday tomorrow. Baby Hunter is now a week overdue and mum is running around at the airshow. Busy times.


so sorry about Ellie sweetheart...hugs


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is now 003 hours, and I am now all caught up, with everyone's posts, so I will continue on, and tell you of my day yesterday.
> 
> It was MIL'S funeral yesterday, and as she and the family are not religious; we had a beautiful graveside service. Rain was forecast for the day, but it was all finished before the ceremony began, but it was quite windy, and a bit cooller tHan I was hopine it would be. There was shelter provided for the family, and anyone who were unable to stand for very long. The music chosen for the service was "Mull of Kintyre" (not sure if that is correct spelling)
> 
> When the service was complete, we went to BIL's home for the wake, and it was good to be there. Although MIL's children, and grandchildren were upset by their loss, I think they celebrated her life, rather than mourn her death. There were a few young children there as well, and all except on of them were my GK'S, and they had a great time too, all of the big children (oldest was 9, youngest was 3) played chase games, until it got dark, then they played closer to the BIL's party shed. It was a wonderful day, being able to spend those hours with family, even though many of them would have been hurting, but the ambiance of the Wake helped to ease that pain. I spent most of the time, at thé service, and the Wake, nursing one sleeping baby, or the other; and it was wonderful. I just love cuddling babies 😊😆💕💟💖👍


Sounds like a wonderful celebration xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They look 'yummy' what are you going to make?


Lots of flowers :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> so sorry about Ellie sweetheart...hugs


From me too xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

****************VER IMPORTANT ******************

Havrernt used my i-pad since saturday. I had no signal in blackpool...Jean has facetimed me a message.....Purley was rushed into hospital with a perforated colon....poor girl...She's been in intensive care but is now in a regukar room...I'm so sorry I didnt get the news before now.....I feel so guilty. Ive asked Jean to give her our love....I wish I was there. This time last year I'd only just met her, and Ive never regreted it one bit....I shall go on tomorrow and see if theres a message. Kenny is staying with Jean...What a lot they are having to put up with


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was 21 kgs but didn't have to pay anything, yay! Xxx


Yay!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I just popped in to sau Hi. I shall be at the Airshow now until Monday. I don;t want to be here anyway. My lovely Ellie cat had to be put down yesterday after nearly 21 years, and I miss her dreadfully. There is now no cat in the house and it feels wrong.
> 
> It's my anniversary today, and Aiden's 8th birthday tomorrow. Baby Hunter is now a week overdue and mum is running around at the airshow. Busy times.


Happy Anniversary and happy birthday to Aiden! So sorry about your kitty. Sending hugs to you. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I just popped in to sau Hi. I shall be at the Airshow now until Monday. I don;t want to be here anyway. My lovely Ellie cat had to be put down yesterday after nearly 21 years, and I miss her dreadfully. There is now no cat in the house and it feels wrong.
> 
> It's my anniversary today, and Aiden's 8th birthday tomorrow. Baby Hunter is now a week overdue and mum is running around at the airshow. Busy times.


Sorry about your cat, they become such a big part of the family. My Esme was 21 when we lost her this year.
Congratulations on your anniversary & happy birthday to Aiden.
Have a good time at the air show, hope that baby hurries up!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ****************VER IMPORTANT ******************
> 
> Havrernt used my i-pad since saturday. I had no signal in blackpool...Jean has facetimed me a message.....Purley was rushed into hospital with a perforated colon....poor girl...She's been in intensive care but is now in a regukar room...I'm so sorry I didnt get the news before now.....I feel so guilty. Ive asked Jean to give her our love....I wish I was there. This time last year I'd only just met her, and Ive never regreted it one bit....I shall go on tomorrow and see if theres a message. Kenny is staying with Jean...What a lot they are having to put up with


Oh, no!! That's absolutely awful for her on top of all the other issues she's been having. I'm so very sorry to hear this. I was just thinking about her this morning and hoping all was okay with her. Thank you for the update. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poor Pearlie, sending her lots of healing vibes. Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was 21 kgs but didn't have to pay anything, yay! Xxx


woo-hoo have a great flight!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I just popped in to sau Hi. I shall be at the Airshow now until Monday. I don;t want to be here anyway. My lovely Ellie cat had to be put down yesterday after nearly 21 years, and I miss her dreadfully. There is now no cat in the house and it feels wrong.
> 
> It's my anniversary today, and Aiden's 8th birthday tomorrow. Baby Hunter is now a week overdue and mum is running around at the airshow. Busy times.


AW Saxy so sorry or fur babies mean the world to us, Happy anniversary and Happy Birthday to Aiden! Baby Hunter likes were he is at just fine!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ****************VER IMPORTANT ******************
> 
> Havrernt used my i-pad since saturday. I had no signal in blackpool...Jean has facetimed me a message.....Purley was rushed into hospital with a perforated colon....poor girl...She's been in intensive care but is now in a regukar room...I'm so sorry I didnt get the news before now.....I feel so guilty. Ive asked Jean to give her our love....I wish I was there. This time last year I'd only just met her, and Ive never regreted it one bit....I shall go on tomorrow and see if theres a message. Kenny is staying with Jean...What a lot they are having to put up with


Thanks for getting this news to us, no wonder the poor girl has been feeling unwell.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Anniversary and happy birthday to Aiden! So sorry about your kitty. Sending hugs to you. xxxooo


And from me too


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ****************VER IMPORTANT ******************
> 
> Havrernt used my i-pad since saturday. I had no signal in blackpool...Jean has facetimed me a message.....Purley was rushed into hospital with a perforated colon....poor girl...She's been in intensive care but is now in a regukar room...I'm so sorry I didnt get the news before now.....I feel so guilty. Ive asked Jean to give her our love....I wish I was there. This time last year I'd only just met her, and Ive never regreted it one bit....I shall go on tomorrow and see if theres a message. Kenny is staying with Jean...What a lot they are having to put up with


Thanks for letting us know, don't feel guilty we understand!! Thanks for sending our love to her, you do so much for us and we love you for it!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I haven't said anything before because we hadn't told her grandparents, but MM had a small operation on her eye yesterday. She had something growing there which meant she didn't have full field of vision. It's now been removed, she has some bruising but the stitches are very neat and there will probably be no scar to see.

Also she had to re-sit her maths exam from last year....the government say if you get a D or below you have to re-sit. She got a D, so she worked very hard this year and the results came out yesterday and she got a B :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thanks for letting us know, don't feel guilty we understand!! Thanks for sending our love to her, you do so much for us and we love you for it!!!


You are right Binky, thanks for saying what you said xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I haven't said anything before because we hadn't told her grandparents, but MM had a small operation on her eye yesterday. She had something growing there which meant she didn't have full field of vision. It's now been removed, she has some bruising but the stitches are very neat and there will probably be no scar to see.
> 
> Also she had to re-sit her maths exam from last year....the government say if you get a D or below you have to re-sit. She got a D, so she worked very hard this year and the results came out yesterday and she got a B :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great news on both the successful eye surgery and the Maths score, Rebecca, for MM and a relief for you! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I haven't said anything before because we hadn't told her grandparents, but MM had a small operation on her eye yesterday. She had something growing there which meant she didn't have full field of vision. It's now been removed, she has some bruising but the stitches are very neat and there will probably be no scar to see.
> 
> Also she had to re-sit her maths exam from last year....the government say if you get a D or below you have to re-sit. She got a D, so she worked very hard this year and the results came out yesterday and she got a B :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I hope MM is feeling better my DD has had to eye surgeries and possible another one if there is enough muscle left it is so hard to see our babies hurting, congratulations to her for passing her exams!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I hope MM is feeling better my DD has had to eye surgeries and possible another one if there is enough muscle left it is so hard to see our babies hurting, congratulations to her for passing her exams!!!


Is her surgery imminent? I hope all goes well for her. I shall pass on your congratulations to MM.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great news on both the successful eye surgery and the Maths score, Rebecca, for MM and a relief for you! xxxooo


Yep, a real relief.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yep, a real relief.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Is her surgery imminent? I hope all goes well for her. I shall pass on your congratulations to MM.


We have to wait until after she has her wisdom teeth out on the 31st then I will make her an appointment with the surgeon.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ****************VER IMPORTANT ******************
> 
> Havrernt used my i-pad since saturday. I had no signal in blackpool...Jean has facetimed me a message.....Purley was rushed into hospital with a perforated colon....poor girl...She's been in intensive care but is now in a regukar room...I'm so sorry I didnt get the news before now.....I feel so guilty. Ive asked Jean to give her our love....I wish I was there. This time last year I'd only just met her, and Ive never regreted it one bit....I shall go on tomorrow and see if theres a message. Kenny is staying with Jean...What a lot they are having to put up with


Ah , you beautiful , wonderful friend . You've not a single reason for guilt of any kind so put it straight out of your mind 

Thanks so much for getting the news to us , we shall just have to send the good vibes with more vigor 

Love you GSusan .

And Our Pearl , sending you all the strength i have and all the love you can hold  
Love you so much , your such a treasure to us all , now get yourself to
feeling better quickly !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Honestly ladies , i want to go back and read all that i have missed .

Saxy so sorry about the kitty , i lost three , one very old , one very young , and the other in her prime and they each tore at my heartstrings so much. I have vowed to not have any more animals because i just cant take the heartache again.

Congrats to MM though , what an achievement for her   

Okay , i have had sweet pea since 8 am .. on nooooo sleep , then DD1 gets a thorn up her bum that i never go anywhere with her so "we" took the baby to the mall and they rode around on these motorized stuffed animals , hers was an elephant . it was $7. for 15 minutes ! I told DD1 she was crazy to pay that .. but deaf ears are the trend for that generation i believe LOL 

any who , after the fifteen minutes of fun with her niece and me chasing after them with my phone to video it ... cause she wants to have a video of it . ( honest i mostly got the image of dd's a** as i couldnt keep up - I mean it was motorized !!) I collapse in a chair with sweet pea , who is tired , hungry , tired , and seconds away from going nuclear ! two hours of this dragging me from one weird piercing shop after another , she finds the ear rings she was looking for . And then gets miffed that i wanted to go home and NOT to a pet shop .... 

So , she left with fiance to take sweet pea home to mommy , and i have nearly finished cooking dinner .

only to get a call from same dd saying did i remember to make her a casserole with no meat because she is a vegetarian again this week ... I am all for that , but she doesn't stick with it ... i made a side casserole . 

some body please just call me a schmuk !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I think i went completely off point didn't i .

Oh , yes , im too tired to read all the way back but i love you all and i am so glad to be back on getting to talk with everyone  

Hugs and Love Ya'll XOXOXO


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We have to wait until after she has her wisdom teeth out on the 31st then I will make her an appointment with the surgeon.


She's got a lot on her plate with theses surgeries, doesn't she?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my crochet threads


Pretty!! Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It _was _ routine, so got another appointment for three months. Feeling much better today :-D


Hurrah!! I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Katy. Did you gave fun today?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That would be a dream, to be. Be able to just pack a small bag, head out, and meet the people in this group. I think I might have to begin buying lottery tickets; and try to win some holiday money - it will have to be a agnificent amount, because if I could get to your region, I would want to visit everyone in US, then visit Canada, then across the pond; to meet our UK friends, and maybe visit the Scottish and Irish homelands of my ancestors. hahahaha to do all of that travelling, I think that I might need about 6 months, or more bahahaha


Well, you may pack a small bag, but you'd better bring along a really BIG empty one if you plan to visit all the Connections yarn shops from here to the UK!! :lol:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Here I am again. The quilts store I shopped when camping moved to a nearer town and sent a card giving 20% off for my birthday. I gott a pattern with camping folk and different two wheel RVs, a Christmas wreath in log cabin , a fall sampler including a school bus and old type school, fabric with pretty birds in tree branches. Yippee! Last night my friend told me the movie groupis taking my son and I to dinner in a really classy restaurant. The day before My son and I are going with his friend's and one of mine to a restaurant that gives free chicken wings one for each year of my birthday. .. 70 wings. I don't like wings. It they will enjoy them. My other friend is cooking dinner for our group this Saturday. Aren't they really nice to me! Fun! Only glitch today is I've misplaced the books and slip showing I took the safe driver class. Can't think where. I will call the library in case I left it there or need to get another. There was an armed robbery and pistle whipping a block from my old house at the corner store. a city man walking a country trail saved his little dog being chased by a big bear. Both got hurt but are alive. And the boy who mowed my lawn left the gate wide open. I let my dog out for 10 minutes, called her in and she was not in the yard. It's a miracle she came into the yard when i called her. She could have bitten someone, got hit by acar on the road, or gone far and gotten lost. Plus her rabies shot is due this month and her tag isn't on her collar. My bad. I was angry at the boy but realized anyone can make a mistake. I havent told him yet but will see him tomorrow. I won't let his dad know so he won't get in trouble but he is lucky I calmed down..I was not happy! His dad is getting the vines and branches tomorrow. I'm mixed up on the chart for my sweater. It has 4 different symbles for cable over 2 stitches. I am Very confused!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Katy. Did you gave fun today?


We did indeed! Due to a wrong turn, we traveled a somewhat circuitous, but very scenic, route to Port Gamble. For those who live elsewhere, this was originally a company-owned logging town built in the mid/late 19th century. It has been preserved and restored in the original style and is now a tourist destination with gift shops, cafes, a museum, and weddings in the quaint old church.

We had a delicious brunch at the general store cafe -- homestyle foods made with locally-sourced organic ingredients and calories in abundance. Then we toured through the quilt shop, book shop, weaving shop, and yarn shop. The yarns were lovely but most of the stock was autumn-y colors and winter weights, which didn't quite appeal to my mood today. There was some super-soft undyed cotton and a luscious deep blue cashmere, but both were pretty pricey and I couldn't envision a one-skein project worthy of either of them.

All was not lost, however, as we somehow :roll: found ourselves sidetracked to the shop in Silverdale on the way home, and I managed to come out with a hank of Jilly Lace merino in a heathery colorway that ranges from purple to pale pink. I have since spent a major portion of the evening communing with Ravelry on the subject of patterns. I've narrowed it down some but, whichever I choose, please don't expect pictures right away. I foresee about a year's worth of knitting time before this one is completed -- not to mention there are just a "few" other projects in waiting.   

Well, I have run on, haven't I? So now you know, dear Pam, what happens when you ask if I had fun today! :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We have to wait until after she has her wisdom teeth out on the 31st then I will make her an appointment with the surgeon.


Wish her well with the wisdom teeth. DS had a trouble-some one a while back but it's settled down again now!

That's great you can make the appointment with the surgeon, we have to go through the GP then wait a long time. But it is costly? for you?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Honestly ladies , i want to go back and read all that i have missed .
> 
> Saxy so sorry about the kitty , i lost three , one very old , one very young , and the other in her prime and they each tore at my heartstrings so much. I have vowed to not have any more animals because i just cant take the heartache again.
> 
> ...


I will pass on the congratulations to MM.

I enjoyed reading your story about DD.....you are entitled to go off track :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Here I am again. The quilts store I shopped when camping moved to a nearer town and sent a card giving 20% off for my birthday. I gott a pattern with camping folk and different two wheel RVs, a Christmas wreath in log cabin , a fall sampler including a school bus and old type school, fabric with pretty birds in tree branches. Yippee! Last night my friend told me the movie groupis taking my son and I to dinner in a really classy restaurant. The day before My son and I are going with his friend's and one of mine to a restaurant that gives free chicken wings one for each year of my birthday. .. 70 wings. I don't like wings. It they will enjoy them. My other friend is cooking dinner for our group this Saturday. Aren't they really nice to me! Fun! Only glitch today is I've misplaced the books and slip showing I took the safe driver class. Can't think where. I will call the library in case I left it there or need to get another. There was an armed robbery and pistle whipping a block from my old house at the corner store. a city man walking a country trail saved his little dog being chased by a big bear. Both got hurt but are alive. And the boy who mowed my lawn left the gate wide open. I let my dog out for 10 minutes, called her in and she was not in the yard. It's a miracle she came into the yard when i called her. She could have bitten someone, got hit by acar on the road, or gone far and gotten lost. Plus her rabies shot is due this month and her tag isn't on her collar. My bad. I was angry at the boy but realized anyone can make a mistake. I havent told him yet but will see him tomorrow. I won't let his dad know so he won't get in trouble but he is lucky I calmed down..I was not happy! His dad is getting the vines and branches tomorrow. I'm mixed up on the chart for my sweater. It has 4 different symbles for cable over 2 stitches. I am Very confused!


Wishing you a Happy Birthday (when is it?) Sounds like lots of lovely plans to celebrate :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> We did indeed! Due to a wrong turn, we traveled a somewhat circuitous, but very scenic, route to Port Gamble. For those who live elsewhere, this was originally a company-owned logging town built in the mid/late 19th century. It has been preserved and restored in the original style and is now a tourist destination with gift shops, cafes, a museum, and weddings in the quaint old church.
> 
> We had a delicious brunch at the general store cafe -- homestyle foods made with locally-sourced organic ingredients and calories in abundance. Then we toured through the quilt shop, book shop, weaving shop, and yarn shop. The yarns were lovely but most of the stock was autumn-y colors and winter weights, which didn't quite appeal to my mood today. There was some super-soft undyed cotton and a luscious deep blue cashmere, but both were pretty pricey and I couldn't envision a one-skein project worthy of either of them.
> 
> ...


I'm glad Pam asked, I enjoyed reading all about your day :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Hurrah!! I'm glad you're feeling better.


Thanks xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I haven't said anything before because we hadn't told her grandparents, but MM had a small operation on her eye yesterday. She had something growing there which meant she didn't have full field of vision. It's now been removed, she has some bruising but the stitches are very neat and there will probably be no scar to see.
> 
> Also she had to re-sit her maths exam from last year....the government say if you get a D or below you have to re-sit. She got a D, so she worked very hard this year and the results came out yesterday and she got a B :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Congratulations on the maths result :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its dull and dreary. DS and DIL are in the airport waiting for their plane. Londy will be well on her way. I hope our purley is on the recovery road.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I haven't said anything before because we hadn't told her grandparents, but MM had a small operation on her eye yesterday. She had something growing there which meant she didn't have full field of vision. It's now been removed, she has some bruising but the stitches are very neat and there will probably be no scar to see.
> 
> Also she had to re-sit her maths exam from last year....the government say if you get a D or below you have to re-sit. She got a D, so she worked very hard this year and the results came out yesterday and she got a B :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Very well done MM...we are proud of you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its dull and dreary. DS and DIL are in the airport waiting for their plane. Londy will be well on her way. I hope our purley is on the recovery road.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Congratulations on the maths result :thumbup:


Will pass this on x


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Wishing you a Happy Birthday (when is it?) Sounds like lots of lovely plans to celebrate :thumbup:


Thank you. It's not til next Thursday, August 27, also former president Lyndon 
Johnson's birthday. I had not been thinking about it so I was surprised they had planned to take me out on our regular movie night. I was very tired last night but couldn't sleep til 3:30 am and dog woke me as usual 4:45 ish. I have to meet the veg removers around 10 am. Hope I can get to sleep again. Had to use the ball of yarn with wiggly strand to catch Suzi cat. Mooch came to me for a pet. So glad Coco came back into the yard yesterday. It could have been a disaster! We are going to my friend's for dinner at 5:00. Have to leave around 4:30 with son and one other friend. She is making a veg lasagna. She is a very good cook. I want to buy cookies at a good nearby bakery and bring a bottle of plum wine she favors.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Very well done MM...we are proud of you.


Passing this on x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you. It's not til next Thursday, August 27, also former president Lyndon
> Johnson's birthday. I had not been thinking about it so I was surprised they had planned to take me out on our regular movie night. I was very tired last night but couldn't sleep til 3:30 am and dog woke me as usual 4:45 ish. I have to meet the veg removers around 10 am. Hope I can get to sleep again. Had to use the ball of yarn with wiggly strand to catch Suzi cat. Mooch came to me for a pet. So glad Coco came back into the yard yesterday. It could have been a disaster! We are going to my friend's for dinner at 5:00. Have to leave around 4:30 with son and one other friend. She is making a veg lasagna. She is a very good cook. I want to buy cookies at a good nearby bakery and bring a bottle of plum wine she favors.


Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a hot and sunny Surrey. We are going down town today as all the roads there are closed for a classic car show, one of the biggest in the UK. 

Ive told the Tea Party thread about Pearlie so there'll be lots of love and prayers for her from there too.

Polly enjoy you meal, it sounds delightful. 

Saxy sorry about your Ellie, l know that feeling.

Angela, l know that feeling with kids only too well.


Saturday hugs and love to you all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Surrey. We are going down town today as all the roads there are closed for a classic car show, one of the biggest in the UK.
> 
> Ive told the Tea Party thread about Pearlie so there'll be lots of love and prayers for her from there too.
> 
> ...


Such a shame we can't make it to see the cars


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And if the plastic is biodegradable it will all fall to pieces after 2 yrs


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry for your loss, she must of been a special lady, hope she was looking down on you all!


Yep, she was, and it was a wonderful day & evening! 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Had a good day today, felt better. Took Little O to meet his cousins in the park. We went to a huge adventure playground. My eldest GS has Autism & can't make friends easily. A group of boys saw his mine craft T-shirt & asked him to play with them. He had such a good time, a simple thing but it meant so much to his mum & I. Have a good rest of the day!


Glad you are feeling better, and the kids had a good time also xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was 21 kgs but didn't have to pay anything, yay! Xxx


Ooh that is excellent xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I just popped in to sau Hi. I shall be at the Airshow now until Monday. I don;t want to be here anyway. My lovely Ellie cat had to be put down yesterday after nearly 21 years, and I miss her dreadfully. There is now no cat in the house and it feels wrong.
> 
> It's my anniversary today, and Aiden's 8th birthday tomorrow. Baby Hunter is now a week overdue and mum is running around at the airshow. Busy times.


Aww Saxy, I am so sorry about the loss of Ellie, but she is now a lot happier xx
I hope you have a lovely day today, for your anniversary, and a happy birthday to Aiden xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ****************VER IMPORTANT ******************
> 
> Havrernt used my i-pad since saturday. I had no signal in blackpool...Jean has facetimed me a message.....Purley was rushed into hospital with a perforated colon....poor girl...She's been in intensive care but is now in a regukar room...I'm so sorry I didnt get the news before now.....I feel so guilty. Ive asked Jean to give her our love....I wish I was there. This time last year I'd only just met her, and Ive never regreted it one bit....I shall go on tomorrow and see if theres a message. Kenny is staying with Jean...What a lot they are having to put up with


It is great that Purly is out of Intensive Care now, I hope she continues to improve. Please send love and hugs from me, thanksxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I haven't said anything before because we hadn't told her grandparents, but MM had a small operation on her eye yesterday. She had something growing there which meant she didn't have full field of vision. It's now been removed, she has some bruising but the stitches are very neat and there will probably be no scar to see.
> 
> Also she had to re-sit her maths exam from last year....the government say if you get a D or below you have to re-sit. She got a D, so she worked very hard this year and the results came out yesterday and she got a B :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Lifeline, this is all excellent outcomes. So happy that everything worked out so well☺


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Well, you may pack a small bag, but you'd better bring along a really BIG empty one if you plan to visit all the Connections yarn shops from here to the UK!! :lol:


Oh, wouldn't that be such fun ........ imagine, instead of a pub crawl, it would be a yarn crawl; then once every store had been visited, there would be a vote on the best LYS, of all the stores. hahahaha


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> I haven't said anything before because we hadn't told her grandparents, but MM had a small operation on her eye yesterday. She had something growing there which meant she didn't have full field of vision. It's now been removed, she has some bruising but the stitches are very neat and there will probably be no scar to see.
> 
> Also she had to re-sit her maths exam from last year....the government say if you get a D or below you have to re-sit. She got a D, so she worked very hard this year and the results came out yesterday and she got a B :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sort MM had to have the op, hopefully she will be ok now. Congratulations on the maths, my daughters both had 2 goes at it too! What's her next plan?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Honestly ladies , i want to go back and read all that i have missed .
> 
> Saxy so sorry about the kitty , i lost three , one very old , one very young , and the other in her prime and they each tore at my heartstrings so much. I have vowed to not have any more animals because i just cant take the heartache again.
> 
> ...


Felt tired just reading this! Hope today is quieter?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> ****************VER IMPORTANT ******************
> 
> Havrernt used my i-pad since saturday. I had no signal in blackpool...Jean has facetimed me a message.....Purley was rushed into hospital with a perforated colon....poor girl...She's been in intensive care but is now in a regukar room...I'm so sorry I didnt get the news before now.....I feel so guilty. Ive asked Jean to give her our love....I wish I was there. This time last year I'd only just met her, and Ive never regreted it one bit....I shall go on tomorrow and see if theres a message. Kenny is staying with Jean...What a lot they are having to put up with


Thanks for letting us know, poor Purly! I'm sending love & hugs to her. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> Here I am again. The quilts store I shopped when camping moved to a nearer town and sent a card giving 20% off for my birthday. I gott a pattern with camping folk and different two wheel RVs, a Christmas wreath in log cabin , a fall sampler including a school bus and old type school, fabric with pretty birds in tree branches. Yippee! Last night my friend told me the movie groupis taking my son and I to dinner in a really classy restaurant. The day before My son and I are going with his friend's and one of mine to a restaurant that gives free chicken wings one for each year of my birthday. .. 70 wings. I don't like wings. It they will enjoy them. My other friend is cooking dinner for our group this Saturday. Aren't they really nice to me! Fun! Only glitch today is I've misplaced the books and slip showing I took the safe driver class. Can't think where. I will call the library in case I left it there or need to get another. There was an armed robbery and pistle whipping a block from my old house at the corner store. a city man walking a country trail saved his little dog being chased by a big bear. Both got hurt but are alive. And the boy who mowed my lawn left the gate wide open. I let my dog out for 10 minutes, called her in and she was not in the yard. It's a miracle she came into the yard when i called her. She could have bitten someone, got hit by acar on the road, or gone far and gotten lost. Plus her rabies shot is due this month and her tag isn't on her collar. My bad. I was angry at the boy but realized anyone can make a mistake. I havent told him yet but will see him tomorrow. I won't let his dad know so he won't get in trouble but he is lucky I calmed down..I was not happy! His dad is getting the vines and branches tomorrow. I'm mixed up on the chart for my sweater. It has 4 different symbles for cable over 2 stitches. I am Very confused!


Hi Polly, hope you have a wonderful birthday, are spoilt rotten AND eat lots of chicken wings. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> I'm glad Pam asked, I enjoyed reading all about your day :thumbup:


So did I! I'mChriss, not spoken to you before. I live in London.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its dull and dreary. DS and DIL are in the airport waiting for their plane. Londy will be well on her way. I hope our purley is on the recovery road.


Hi GS, sorry the weather up there is not so good, it's really hot down here.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Sunny & hot here today! I'm washing all my DDs baby things, getting things sorted for her. She keeps being told this baby could be premature so she is anxious, especially as she is on bed rest. At least I can help in this way, don't have to walk far hanging out washing!
Have a good day everyone! Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> We did indeed! Due to a wrong turn, we traveled a somewhat circuitous, but very scenic, route to Port Gamble. For those who live elsewhere, this was originally a company-owned logging town built in the mid/late 19th century. It has been preserved and restored in the original style and is now a tourist destination with gift shops, cafes, a museum, and weddings in the quaint old church.
> 
> We had a delicious brunch at the general store cafe -- homestyle foods made with locally-sourced organic ingredients and calories in abundance. Then we toured through the quilt shop, book shop, weaving shop, and yarn shop. The yarns were lovely but most of the stock was autumn-y colors and winter weights, which didn't quite appeal to my mood today. There was some super-soft undyed cotton and a luscious deep blue cashmere, but both were pretty pricey and I couldn't envision a one-skein project worthy of either of them.
> 
> ...


So glad you had a great day and got to see all that. Yes, the shop in Port Gamble is wonderful to visit, but, again yes, very pricey yarns. Lovely to look and touch, but I find I don't buy much there. Will have to get over to Silverdale for a visit to the shop there one of these days. What is the name of it? Glad you were able to find some yarn there. It sounds wonderful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It's supposed to be another warm day here today. I'm off shortly for my walk and then after getting my shower will meet up with a friend for coffee and a visit. Haven't seen her in months, so will be good to catch up. Continuing to sending prayers and healing hugs for Purly. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sort MM had to have the op, hopefully she will be ok now. Congratulations on the maths, my daughters both had 2 goes at it too! What's her next plan?


We were messed around with the op. She was supposed to have had it the previous week, but we had been told pm. So she got up early to have breakfast because it was nil by mouth after 7am. We then got a call saying it was am, but because she had eaten at 6am she couldn't have it! So it was going to end up being October, but we got a call Wednesday to say there was a cancellation for Thursday, would MM like to go then?
She has another year at sixth form college and then hopes to do an apprenticeship in baking/cooking.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sunny & hot here today! I'm washing all my DDs baby things, getting things sorted for her. She keeps being told this baby could be premature so she is anxious, especially as she is on bed rest. At least I can help in this way, don't have to walk far hanging out washing!
> Have a good day everyone! Xx


If baby comes on time when should that be?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> We were messed around with the op. She was supposed to have had it the previous week, but we had been told pm. So she got up early to have breakfast because it was nil by mouth after 7am. We then got a call saying it was am, but because she had eaten at 6am she couldn't have it! So it was going to end up being October, but we got a call Wednesday to say there was a cancellation for Thursday, would MM like to go then?
> She has another year at sixth form college and then hopes to do an apprenticeship in baking/cooking.


No wonder you were feeling low earlier in the week. I hate how this go wrong at hospital, especially for the kids.
My friends GD is going to do a degree, but wants to go into food. She is working for sainsburys in the holiday in their research dept. I can get some info for MM if she wants? Are you keeping cool, I moan when it's hot & moan when it's cold. I can't knit in this heat!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Here I am again. The quilts store I shopped when camping moved to a nearer town and sent a card giving 20% off for my birthday. I gott a pattern with camping folk and different two wheel RVs, a Christmas wreath in log cabin , a fall sampler including a school bus and old type school, fabric with pretty birds in tree branches. Yippee! Last night my friend told me the movie groupis taking my son and I to dinner in a really classy restaurant. The day before My son and I are going with his friend's and one of mine to a restaurant that gives free chicken wings one for each year of my birthday. .. 70 wings. I don't like wings. It they will enjoy them. My other friend is cooking dinner for our group this Saturday. Aren't they really nice to me! Fun! Only glitch today is I've misplaced the books and slip showing I took the safe driver class. Can't think where. I will call the library in case I left it there or need to get another. There was an armed robbery and pistle whipping a block from my old house at the corner store. a city man walking a country trail saved his little dog being chased by a big bear. Both got hurt but are alive. And the boy who mowed my lawn left the gate wide open. I let my dog out for 10 minutes, called her in and she was not in the yard. It's a miracle she came into the yard when i called her. She could have bitten someone, got hit by acar on the road, or gone far and gotten lost. Plus her rabies shot is due this month and her tag isn't on her collar. My bad. I was angry at the boy but realized anyone can make a mistake. I havent told him yet but will see him tomorrow. I won't let his dad know so he won't get in trouble but he is lucky I calmed down..I was not happy! His dad is getting the vines and branches tomorrow. I'm mixed up on the chart for my sweater. It has 4 different symbles for cable over 2 stitches. I am Very confused!


Jolly are you (or your son, if you are unsure how to do it) able to take a photo of the legend of the cable patterns for the chart and post it on "Connections", I am fairly sure that one of us should be able to sort the cables out for you. 😊👍


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> If baby comes on time when should that be?


He is due Nov 5th but she is having a CS earlier. She will find out when her op will be. Depends on her Diabetes too. Yesterday the consultant said he was going to do it early in the morning so she could go home that night!! She has a real phobia about hospitals. As she had really bad Post Natal Depression she is having extra care. When I had my CSs I was in hospital for 2 weeks, for all of them.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I just saw this & had to put it up!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Just had quick text from our SAXY....there must have been a crash at the air show. THEY are fine, the pilot is dead...it was a hunter....

The baby still not come yet.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Just had quick text from our SAXY....there must have been a crash at the air show. THEY are fine, the pilot is dead...it was a hunter....
> 
> The baby still not come yet.


My DD just told us about this, so sad. Those poor people. Poor Saxy & her family too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I just saw this & had to put it up!


Perfect!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just had quick text from our SAXY....there must have been a crash at the air show. THEY are fine, the pilot is dead...it was a hunter....
> 
> The baby still not come yet.


Oh, no! That's awful. Glad they are okay. That baby is being a stubborn little one!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> We did indeed! Due to a wrong turn, we traveled a somewhat circuitous, but very scenic, route to Port Gamble. For those who live elsewhere, this was originally a company-owned logging town built in the mid/late 19th century. It has been preserved and restored in the original style and is now a tourist destination with gift shops, cafes, a museum, and weddings in the quaint old church.
> 
> We had a delicious brunch at the general store cafe -- homestyle foods made with locally-sourced organic ingredients and calories in abundance. Then we toured through the quilt shop, book shop, weaving shop, and yarn shop. The yarns were lovely but most of the stock was autumn-y colors and winter weights, which didn't quite appeal to my mood today. There was some super-soft undyed cotton and a luscious deep blue cashmere, but both were pretty pricey and I couldn't envision a one-skein project worthy of either of them.
> 
> ...


Hi Katy, there are a huge number of beautiful, one skein/ball scarf paterns, that would do justice to a beautiful, high quality yarn (especially the cashmere); if you ever come across those, or other sumptuous yarns. If I want to buy quality, or rare, natural yarns; I calculate the amount of yarn required for the project, then work out the cost of the the amount required (possibly 1 or 2 extra skeins, for emergencies), when I have enough money I have enough to purchase enough yarn, plus a couple extra to cover any unforseen complications.

Here is the result of a quick search for "Free, single skein natural yarn"

http://www.loveknitting.com/free-knitting-patterns#dir=asc&order=name

I hope you can find a pattern that deserves being made using a quality yarn xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just had quick text from our SAXY....there must have been a crash at the air show. THEY are fine, the pilot is dead...it was a hunter....
> 
> The baby still not come yet.


That is terrible.....
Thinking of you Saxy xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> He is due Nov 5th but she is having a CS earlier. She will find out when her op will be. Depends on her Diabetes too. Yesterday the consultant said he was going to do it early in the morning so she could go home that night!! She has a real phobia about hospitals. As she had really bad Post Natal Depression she is having extra care. When I had my CSs I was in hospital for 2 weeks, for all of them.


So even with having baby early it will won't be August born, let's hope...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> She's got a lot on her plate with theses surgeries, doesn't she?


yes she does!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Wish her well with the wisdom teeth. DS had a trouble-some one a while back but it's settled down again now!
> 
> That's great you can make the appointment with the surgeon, we have to go through the GP then wait a long time. But it is costly? for you?


Yes it will be costly and I have already talked to her regular eye doctor so now we just need to talk to the surgeon to find out if there is even enough muscle left to do the surgery again and it probably won't be until early next year!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you. It's not til next Thursday, August 27, also former president Lyndon
> Johnson's birthday. I had not been thinking about it so I was surprised they had planned to take me out on our regular movie night. I was very tired last night but couldn't sleep til 3:30 am and dog woke me as usual 4:45 ish. I have to meet the veg removers around 10 am. Hope I can get to sleep again. Had to use the ball of yarn with wiggly strand to catch Suzi cat. Mooch came to me for a pet. So glad Coco came back into the yard yesterday. It could have been a disaster! We are going to my friend's for dinner at 5:00. Have to leave around 4:30 with son and one other friend. She is making a veg lasagna. She is a very good cook. I want to buy cookies at a good nearby bakery and bring a bottle of plum wine she favors.


That's my Birthday too!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh, wouldn't that be such fun ........ imagine, instead of a pub crawl, it would be a yarn crawl; then once every store had been visited, there would be a vote on the best LYS, of all the stores. hahahaha


I think you are on to something there a yarn crawl sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Saxy you all are in my thoughts and here are some hugs((((()))))

I need to go and finish paying some bills and then tackle the huge mound of laundry that needs put away!!!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> So even with having baby early it will won't be August born, let's hope...


Hope so but they keep warning her, don't want a tiny babe.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its been a differnet sort of afternoon...Saxy rang me and we hasd a nice tslk on the phone. She seemed shocked up a bit but was ok. No one should have to see a crash like that and not be affected. My heart goes out to all those involved, and I thank whoever for making sure our Saxy and her family are safe.

DS and DIL are on board the ship with a bottle of chamagne on ice.

Ive got a little bit of good news....GS1 has had an interview for a job and he's been told today that hes got it. He starts work on bank holiday monday.....Its in a shop selling computors and games and really fancied it. I'm so pleased for him. He may get more hours as Christmnas comes along. It fits in nicely with college and quite easy to get to if he gets a lift.....


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just had quick text from our SAXY....there must have been a crash at the air show. THEY are fine, the pilot is dead...it was a hunter....
> 
> The baby still not come yet.


The news here said there were seven fatalities. I'm grateful that Saxy and her family are all safe, but so sad for those who were killed or injured.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Katy, there are a huge number of beautiful, one skein/ball scarf paterns, that would do justice to a beautiful, high quality yarn (especially the cashmere); if you ever come across those, or other sumptuous yarns. If I want to buy quality, or rare, natural yarns; I calculate the amount of yarn required for the project, then work out the cost of the the amount required (possibly 1 or 2 extra skeins, for emergencies), when I have enough money I have enough to purchase enough yarn, plus a couple extra to cover any unforseen complications.
> 
> Here is the result of a quick search for "Free, single skein natural yarn"
> 
> ...


Thanks, Judi. I hadn't seen this site before and have now added it to my favorites. I've already downloaded a couple of patterns and see more in my future. I'm sure the only thing I may have more of than yarn, is patterns. Fortunately, though, most of them are digital so they don't take up as much space as the yarns.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to my bed now......Will see if there is a message from Jean....nite


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its been a differnet sort of afternoon...Saxy rang me and we hasd a nice tslk on the phone. She seemed shocked up a bit but was ok. No one should have to see a crash like that and not be affected. My heart goes out to all those involved, and I thank whoever for making sure our Saxy and her family are safe.
> 
> DS and DIL are on board the ship with a bottle of chamagne on ice.
> 
> Ive got a little bit of good news....GS1 has had an interview for a job and he's been told today that hes got it. He starts work on bank holiday monday.....Its in a shop selling computors and games and really fancied it. I'm so pleased for him. He may get more hours as Christmnas comes along. It fits in nicely with college and quite easy to get to if he gets a lift.....


So glad Saxy is ok. The acvidrnt has been all ovef our news. Dd and family were on the road where the accident happened yesterday.

Congratulations to gs on getting the job.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its been a differnet sort of afternoon...Saxy rang me and we hasd a nice tslk on the phone. She seemed shocked up a bit but was ok. No one should have to see a crash like that and not be affected. My heart goes out to all those involved, and I thank whoever for making sure our Saxy and her family are safe.
> 
> DS and DIL are on board the ship with a bottle of chamagne on ice.
> 
> Ive got a little bit of good news....GS1 has had an interview for a job and he's been told today that hes got it. He starts work on bank holiday monday.....Its in a shop selling computors and games and really fancied it. I'm so pleased for him. He may get more hours as Christmnas comes along. It fits in nicely with college and quite easy to get to if he gets a lift.....


Congratulations to your GS #1 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its been a differnet sort of afternoon...Saxy rang me and we hasd a nice tslk on the phone. She seemed shocked up a bit but was ok. No one should have to see a crash like that and not be affected. My heart goes out to all those involved, and I thank whoever for making sure our Saxy and her family are safe.
> 
> DS and DIL are on board the ship with a bottle of chamagne on ice.
> 
> Ive got a little bit of good news....GS1 has had an interview for a job and he's been told today that hes got it. He starts work on bank holiday monday.....Its in a shop selling computors and games and really fancied it. I'm so pleased for him. He may get more hours as Christmnas comes along. It fits in nicely with college and quite easy to get to if he gets a lift.....


That's great. I wish him luck!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Its been a differnet sort of afternoon...Saxy rang me and we hasd a nice tslk on the phone. She seemed shocked up a bit but was ok. No one should have to see a crash like that and not be affected. My heart goes out to all those involved, and I thank whoever for making sure our Saxy and her family are safe.
> 
> DS and DIL are on board the ship with a bottle of chamagne on ice.
> 
> Ive got a little bit of good news....GS1 has had an interview for a job and he's been told today that hes got it. He starts work on bank holiday monday.....Its in a shop selling computors and games and really fancied it. I'm so pleased for him. He may get more hours as Christmnas comes along. It fits in nicely with college and quite easy to get to if he gets a lift.....


Thanks for no on Sax, she must be feeling so shocked.
Hope you DS has a wonderful holiday. Congrats to your GS on getting the job.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello all

Saxy bless your heart ! That is terrible thing to happen , but im so glad you and your family are okay


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

My favortie cousin is coming to town tomorrow , Tammy will be bringing Binky and my Uncle Billy , Uncle Randy , and Aunt Corrine for our Aunt Edith's funeral


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its been a differnet sort of afternoon...Saxy rang me and we hasd a nice tslk on the phone. She seemed shocked up a bit but was ok. No one should have to see a crash like that and not be affected. My heart goes out to all those involved, and I thank whoever for making sure our Saxy and her family are safe.
> 
> DS and DIL are on board the ship with a bottle of chamagne on ice.
> 
> Ive got a little bit of good news....GS1 has had an interview for a job and he's been told today that hes got it. He starts work on bank holiday monday.....Its in a shop selling computors and games and really fancied it. I'm so pleased for him. He may get more hours as Christmnas comes along. It fits in nicely with college and quite easy to get to if he gets a lift.....


Thats awesome !! Well done GS1 !!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its been a differnet sort of afternoon...Saxy rang me and we hasd a nice tslk on the phone. She seemed shocked up a bit but was ok. No one should have to see a crash like that and not be affected. My heart goes out to all those involved, and I thank whoever for making sure our Saxy and her family are safe.
> 
> DS and DIL are on board the ship with a bottle of chamagne on ice.
> 
> Ive got a little bit of good news....GS1 has had an interview for a job and he's been told today that hes got it. He starts work on bank holiday monday.....Its in a shop selling computors and games and really fancied it. I'm so pleased for him. He may get more hours as Christmnas comes along. It fits in nicely with college and quite easy to get to if he gets a lift.....


So sorry Saxy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Congratulations to GS1!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just heard from DS about the terrible plane crash, so sorry for everyone involved, especially our Saxy, to whom I send fondest love and hugs.
On a happier note, I arrived safely and the journey was fine. This lovely young lady was very pleased to see me and not at all shy!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just heard from DS about the terrible plane crash, so sorry for everyone involved, especially our Saxy, to whom I send fondest love and hugs.
> On a happier note, I arrived safely and the journey was fine. This lovely young lady was very pleased to see me and not at all shy!


Great to see you. Glad you arrived safely :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Just heard from DS about the terrible plane crash, so sorry for everyone involved, especially our Saxy, to whom I send fondest love and hugs.
> On a happier note, I arrived safely and the journey was fine. This lovely young lady was very pleased to see me and not at all shy!


.......and she's wearing your cardi! So pleased the journey went well, now enjoy yourself! Lots of love xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, I'm off to Berkshire today to visit friends. They live in Spain but come over to England every August so we go to see them. Visited them in Spain a few times, hope we can go again.
So pleased Londy finally got to NZ!
Sending love to Saxy & family, they must be devastated!
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just had quick text from our SAXY....there must have been a crash at the air show. THEY are fine, the pilot is dead...it was a hunter....
> 
> The baby still not come yet.


I thank the stars, and everything that has anything to do with keeping people safe. I am so sorry that the pilot died, we just saw it on our evening news; and I wondered if it happened at the airshow that Saxy was at, and decided to check "Connections" for any info, and ther was Susans' post about the crash. A lot of other people got killed as well, and they weren't even at the airshow. Such a tragedy 😢


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just heard from DS about the terrible plane crash, so sorry for everyone involved, especially our Saxy, to whom I send fondest love and hugs.
> On a happier note, I arrived safely and the journey was fine. This lovely young lady was very pleased to see me and not at all shy!


So glad you've arrived safely. Lovely photo of two gorgeous girls. Now have lots of fun. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I thank the stars, and everything that has anything to do with keeping people safe. I am so sorry that the pilot died, we just saw it on our evening news; and I wondered if it happened at the airshow that Saxy was at, and decided to check "Connections" for any info, and ther was Susans' post about the crash. A lot of other people got killed as well, and they weren't even at the airshow. Such a tragedy 😢


Judi, the pilot is fighting for his life, the plane crashed on a busy road and several people were killed.

Saxy, special hugs for you tjis morning. Xx.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its 20'C and sunny. There was no news from purley last night so she must still be doing ok. Saxy I hope you slept last night. I have nothing planned today yet. Maybe go out for a coffee.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just heard from DS about the terrible plane crash, so sorry for everyone involved, especially our Saxy, to whom I send fondest love and hugs.
> On a happier note, I arrived safely and the journey was fine. This lovely young lady was very pleased to see me and not at all shy!


What a lovely photo. Now enjoy your holidays.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning girls, cloudy here this morning and heavy rain is promised for later. So I will go to the shops and get some sewing done later.

we had fun at the car show yesterday lots of old and new including a Ford model T, T. Birds, the xar due to vreak the land spedd record in S. Africa, although it looked like a wingless plane and Chitty chitty bang bang, also a split wing 1953 Morris minor convertible which was identical to my very first car.

Hope everyone is having a good day. Xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think you are on to something there a yarn crawl sounds awesome!!!!


😂😀😅😁😆😅😀😂 I just wish it was a definite possibility for me to be there 😢


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope so but they keep warning her, don't want a tiny babe.


I'm afraid that if either your DD, or the baby are at risk, the size of Bub will be secondary to the safety of those two. I hope that every thing continues to go well for her, and the section doesn't need to be done until sometime in the final 4 weeks 😯


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its been a differnet sort of afternoon...Saxy rang me and we hasd a nice tslk on the phone. She seemed shocked up a bit but was ok. No one should have to see a crash like that and not be affected. My heart goes out to all those involved, and I thank whoever for making sure our Saxy and her family are safe.
> 
> DS and DIL are on board the ship with a bottle of chamagne on ice.
> 
> Ive got a little bit of good news....GS1 has had an interview for a job and he's been told today that hes got it. He starts work on bank holiday monday.....Its in a shop selling computors and games and really fancied it. I'm so pleased for him. He may get more hours as Christmnas comes along. It fits in nicely with college and quite easy to get to if he gets a lift.....


Congratulations to GS1. He is very fortunate to find a job that he really wanted to have. I hope the job steps up to his expectations xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> My favortie cousin is coming to town tomorrow , Tammy will be bringing Binky and my Uncle Billy , Uncle Randy , and Aunt Corrine for our Aunt Edith's funeral


My heart is with you, Binky and your family. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just heard from DS about the terrible plane crash, so sorry for everyone involved, especially our Saxy, to whom I send fondest love and hugs.
> On a happier note, I arrived safely and the journey was fine. This lovely young lady was very pleased to see me and not at all shy!


And why would she be shy with you? She would recognise you from Skyping. Have a great visit xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Judi, the pilot is fighting for his life, the plane crashed on a busy road and several people were killed.
> 
> Saxy, special hugs for you tjis morning. Xx.


I hope he makes it, but on the news here, they weren'T sounding too sure if he would.

Saxy - sending lots of special hugs for you, and your family. I hope all are not feeling too stressed after the horrific experience xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just heard from DS about the terrible plane crash, so sorry for everyone involved, especially our Saxy, to whom I send fondest love and hugs.
> On a happier note, I arrived safely and the journey was fine. This lovely young lady was very pleased to see me and not at all shy!


Great photo and so glad you've safely arrived! So glad little Charlotte isn't being shy with you.  Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girls, cloudy here this morning and heavy rain is promised for later. So I will go to the shops and get some sewing done later.
> 
> we had fun at the car show yesterday lots of old and new including a Ford model T, T. Birds, the xar due to vreak the land spedd record in S. Africa, although it looked like a wingless plane and Chitty chitty bang bang, also a split wing 1953 Morris minor convertible which was identical to my very first car.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. Xxxx


Sounds like a fun day at the car show yesterday. Enjoy your day today. I have knitting group this afternoon. Will do some grocery shopping this morning. Off for my walk now. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Pam I love your new avatar. Just off to see if you've created a thread for it....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon girls. Weve been to B & Q and I hate that shop. Its like Home Depot. I got some bargains though then left DH to have a coffee while he looked round the shop. I'm a little shaky today so I took my stick. I feel shattered now. I'll do a catchup


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Pam I love your new avatar. Just off to see if you've created a thread for it....


Thank you, and, no, I haven't yet. It's a scarf I just finished from the Forest MKAL by Elizabeth Ravenwood on Ravelry.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, and, no, I haven't yet. It's a scarf I just finished from the Forest MKAL by Elizabeth Ravenwood on Ravelry.


It is lovely!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I can't stay and chat although I would love to but I must run to the store to pick up sandwich fixings so the family doesn't disappear while I am out today!!!

Londy so glad that you arrived safely and that Charlotte is happy to see you!!!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It is lovely!!!


Thank you, Lisa!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, and, no, I haven't yet. It's a scarf I just finished from the Forest MKAL by Elizabeth Ravenwood on Ravelry.


That is really a beautiful scarf Pam xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

This is what I have been making with the crochet thread


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That is really a beautiful scarf Pam xxx


Thank you, Josephine!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I have been making with the crochet thread


Oh, wow! Those are so beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, wow! Those are so beautiful! xxxooo


Thank you Pam, Just making them up as l go along and can't resist in adding tiny dorset buttons xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Lisa!


Absolutely beautiful pam...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I have been making with the crochet thread


They are so pretty...... :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

***********IMPORTANT I THINK ***********************

Ive just had a one line txt from Saxy....it says "every 4 mins at the moment"""""" I'm guessing the baby is on his way.....I could be wrong


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ***********IMPORTANT I THINK ***********************
> 
> Ive just had a one line txt from Saxy....it says "every 4 mins at the moment"""""" I'm guessing the baby is on his way.....I could be wrong


I would think that is what she means..... :-D :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to leave in an hour and a half to go pick up Linky I Love you all and hope your day is going well...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So glad you've arrived safely. Lovely photo of two gorgeous girls. Now have lots of fun. Xxxxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ***********IMPORTANT I THINK ***********************
> 
> Ive just had a one line txt from Saxy....it says "every 4 mins at the moment"""""" I'm guessing the baby is on his way.....I could be wrong


Ooh, the suspense. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Katy, how you doing. I'm just going to cook dinner. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They are so pretty...... :thumbup:


Thank you, I'm having fun doing them xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Pam, Just making them up as l go along and can't resist in adding tiny dorset buttons xx


Which is just the right touch!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Absolutely beautiful pam...


Thank you, Susan!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I would think that is what she means..... :-D :-D


Me, too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I have been making with the crochet thread


Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ***********IMPORTANT I THINK ***********************
> 
> Ive just had a one line txt from Saxy....it says "every 4 mins at the moment"""""" I'm guessing the baby is on his way.....I could be wrong


You are probably correct :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I'm afraid that if either your DD, or the baby are at risk, the size of Bub will be secondary to the safety of those two. I hope that every thing continues to go well for her, and the section doesn't need to be done until sometime in the final 4 weeks 😯


So do I Judi! I just know we will be so happy when he is here.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I have been making with the crochet thread


Very pretty! Are they for your jacket?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, and, no, I haven't yet. It's a scarf I just finished from the Forest MKAL by Elizabeth Ravenwood on Ravelry.


Yes your scarf is beautiful, love it!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to bed now...I'll keep you all informed on Purley and Saxy....


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Katy, how you doing. I'm just going to cook dinner. Xx


Doing well, thank you, and hope you're the same. It's just noon here so dinner isn't yet a consideration, but I do have some impatient hummingbirds waiting for me to refill their feeder. The brew is cooling down now so they'll be happy soon.

I have to say, I really like your crochet pieces. It's fun to see how creative you can be with some colored threads and buttons. I'm pretty much a follow-the-pattern crafter myself.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

******important ***********************

Purley is still very tired and is waiting to go to re-hab....Kenny is going to his own house for a while and someone has arranged to take him to dialysis. I shall keep you all updated.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, it's 7.30am Monday here and I have just woken up. Slept very well although it was a little cold in the night. My eyes seem to 

be streaming so will be


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, it's 7.30am Monday here and I have just woken up. Slept very well although it was a little cold in the night. My eyes seem to be streaming and the battery on this tablet is dying!
> Just want to say that I am reading your posts an d thinking of you all, especially Saxy and Purly. Love to all my friends xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, it's 7.30am Monday here and I have just woken up. Slept very well although it was a little cold in the night. My eyes seem to be streaming and the battery on this tablet is dying!
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Very pretty! Are they for your jacket?


Yes they are, thank you. Did you have a good time with your friends. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ******important ***********************
> 
> Purley is still very tired and is waiting to go to re-hab....Kenny is going to his own house for a while and someone has arranged to take him to dialysis. I shall keep you all updated.


Thanks Susan, huge hugs to Pearlie and Kenny xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Doing well, thank you, and hope you're the same. It's just noon here so dinner isn't yet a consideration, but I do have some impatient hummingbirds waiting for me to refill their feeder. The brew is cooling down now so they'll be happy soon.
> 
> I have to say, I really like your crochet pieces. It's fun to see how creative you can be with some colored threads and buttons. I'm pretty much a follow-the-pattern crafter myself.


I'm fine, had a lazy day. Glad you are ok and how lovely to have hummingbirds in your garden. Any chance of a picture? I can't follow a crochet pattern, so l have to make them up. :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London - so glad your flight went safely and not eventful. So glad to see that your DGD came to meet you. Have a wonderful time.

Purlie & Kenny - so sorry that you're going through such troubles. Thinking of you and saying prayers. Hope rehab goes well and that you (Purlie) will be going home soon.

Purple - love the flowers and especially the Dorset buttons.

We've had a wonderful weekend down at our DD#1's house. Went to the Farmers' Market, then went back to her house and made up a picnic lunch that we took out to a local winery (very pretty and great wines --- some lovely rose's). Then back to her house to do some light yard work, then off to the State Fair for dinner in the Ethnic Village. There are so many fair food options and then on top of that there were 8 separate booths that served food from the Philippines, Brazil, Poland, Germany, France, England, Cuba plus Canjun style. Really good, but made my stomach act up later. We topped off the night at a local production of West Side Story under the stars. It was a perfect day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes your scarf is beautiful, love it!


Thank you, Chris!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ******important ***********************
> 
> Purley is still very tired and is waiting to go to re-hab....Kenny is going to his own house for a while and someone has arranged to take him to dialysis. I shall keep you all updated.


Thank you for the update on them, Susan. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> London - so glad your flight went safely and not eventful. So glad to see that your DGD came to meet you. Have a wonderful time.
> 
> Purlie & Kenny - so sorry that you're going through such troubles. Thinking of you and saying prayers. Hope rehab goes well and that you (Purlie) will be going home soon.
> 
> ...


What a great weekend!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, it's 7.30am Monday here and I have just woken up. Slept very well although it was a little cold in the night. My eyes seem to be streaming and the battery on this tablet is dying!
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm fine, had a lazy day. Glad you are ok and how lovely to have hummingbirds in your garden. Any chance of a picture? I can't follow a crochet pattern, so l have to make them up. :roll:


I do like lazy days. I can hardly lay claim to a garden  (especially after seeing what you and Mr. P have created) but I do have a couple of fir trees in the yard right outside the window where my computer desk sits. Pictures are unlikely. The hummers flit in and out so fast there isn't time to turn on the camera. The best I've managed so far are some fuzzy shots of the squirrels when they try to get into the suet holders. Still, it's fun to watch and I have learned to identify several of our local birds.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I do like lazy days. I can hardly lay claim to a garden  (especially after seeing what you and Mr. P have created) but I do have a couple of fir trees in the yard right outside the window where my computer desk sits. Pictures are unlikely. The hummers flit in and out so fast there isn't time to turn on the camera. The best I've managed so far are some fuzzy shots of the squirrels when they try to get into the suet holders. Still, it's fun to watch and I have learned to identify several of our local birds.


They are beautiful though!! I hear there "chirp" and I barely have enough time to look!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> London - so glad your flight went safely and not eventful. So glad to see that your DGD came to meet you. Have a wonderful time.
> 
> Purlie & Kenny - so sorry that you're going through such troubles. Thinking of you and saying prayers. Hope rehab goes well and that you (Purlie) will be going home soon.
> 
> ...


A great day :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I do like lazy days. I can hardly lay claim to a garden  (especially after seeing what you and Mr. P have created) but I do have a couple of fir trees in the yard right outside the window where my computer desk sits. Pictures are unlikely. The hummers flit in and out so fast there isn't time to turn on the camera. The best I've managed so far are some fuzzy shots of the squirrels when they try to get into the suet holders. Still, it's fun to watch and I have learned to identify several of our local birds.


It's really interesting to hear about the hummingbirds as we don't get them here.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you for the update on them, Susan. xxxooo


Yes, thank you Susan xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Londy it's good to hear from you. Enjoy your time with Charlotte :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Surrey. 

WI KnitWIts here this morning. Then l might start sewing some flowers onto my jacket. 

Rookie, sounds like you had a fun time. Hope evetyone has a good week. Love you all loads xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls 12'C yes 12'C [email protected]!! Theres no messasge of a baby yet. I was having a busy night last night. I wasnt sure where jeans message was coming from on my i-pad, but I got there at the finish. I'm no good ast tech stuff. S and B today and I eill pack my little case aswell.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, it's 7.30am Monday here and I have just woken up. Slept very well although it was a little cold in the night. My eyes seem to be streaming and the battery on this tablet is dying!
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

When I stepped off the plane yesterday into a bright, warm, sunny day, I thought, crumbs, I've only bought winter clothes but I needed them today, it's been freezing! However, after taking Charlotte to the park, we went to a huge hobby shop called Spotlight. It has massive amounts of fabric, yarn, trimmings and so much more! I was too overawed to buy much but plan to return with just DIL another time. Had a lazy afternoon and out to a pub for a nice dinner. DS has to be up for work at 5 so we are all having an early night!
Hope all is ok with everyone, 
Will drop by when I can, lotsa love xoxo xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

****** IMPORTANT******************

Jean has messaged me and Purley is in re-hab....Come on Purley x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> When I stepped off the plane yesterday into a bright, warm, sunny day, I thought, crumbs, I've only bought winter clothes but I needed them today, it's been freezing! However, after taking Charlotte to the park, we went to a huge hobby shop called Spotlight. It has massive amounts of fabric, yarn, trimmings and so much more! I was too overawed to buy much but plan to return with just DIL another time. Had a lazy afternoon and out to a pub for a nice dinner. DS has to be up for work at 5 so we are all having an early night!
> Hope all is ok with everyone,
> Will drop by when I can, lotsa love xoxo xoxo


That sounds wonderful. I've heard of Spotlight and think it's probably like our Hobby Lobby stores. Very nice to browse through and watch the sale flyers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ****** IMPORTANT******************
> 
> Jean has messaged me and Purley is in re-hab....Come on Purley x


I'm glad she's in rehab and hope this is the beginning of doing much better. I hope that they are able to control her pain levels and keep her comfortable without causing all kinds of other problems. Does anyone have a mailing address for her?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> When I stepped off the plane yesterday into a bright, warm, sunny day, I thought, crumbs, I've only bought winter clothes but I needed them today, it's been freezing! However, after taking Charlotte to the park, we went to a huge hobby shop called Spotlight. It has massive amounts of fabric, yarn, trimmings and so much more! I was too overawed to buy much but plan to return with just DIL another time. Had a lazy afternoon and out to a pub for a nice dinner. DS has to be up for work at 5 so we are all having an early night!
> Hope all is ok with everyone,
> Will drop by when I can, lotsa love xoxo xoxo


Haha, I am so glad that you will ow know what I mean,, when I post about a great shopping trip, with DD3, or 4, at Spotlight. It is a great shop, and has almost everything a person could want 😊


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:56 am ET and 20'C (68'F) The clouds just parted and the sun came out.
I found a Contigo (actually two). I'm crocheting a sling for it so it is easier to carry. I didn't want to work on my big projects. They are close to being done, I just am having finish-itis.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Haha, I am so glad that you will ow know what I mean,, when I post about a great shopping trip, with DD3, or 4, at Spotlight. It is a great shop, and has almost everything a person could want 😊


It sounds like the Len's Mills shops here. The closest one to me is at the north part of Toronto so it's a bit of a trip.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ****** IMPORTANT******************
> 
> Jean has messaged me and Purley is in re-hab....Come on Purley x


I hope she continues to do well and will be home soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> When I stepped off the plane yesterday into a bright, warm, sunny day, I thought, crumbs, I've only bought winter clothes but I needed them today, it's been freezing! However, after taking Charlotte to the park, we went to a huge hobby shop called Spotlight. It has massive amounts of fabric, yarn, trimmings and so much more! I was too overawed to buy much but plan to return with just DIL another time. Had a lazy afternoon and out to a pub for a nice dinner. DS has to be up for work at 5 so we are all having an early night!
> Hope all is ok with everyone,
> Will drop by when I can, lotsa love xoxo xoxo


It sounds like you'll need to layer the winter clothes. Continue to have a wonderful time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls 12'C yes 12'C [email protected]!! Theres no messasge of a baby yet. I was having a busy night last night. I wasnt sure where jeans message was coming from on my i-pad, but I got there at the finish. I'm no good ast tech stuff. S and B today and I eill pack my little case aswell.


You're doing a lovely job keeping all of us up-to-date with the messages.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's really interesting to hear about the hummingbirds as we don't get them here.


We've had some young hummers fighting over the 3 feeders that we have set up for them. They do some interesting acrobatics.
I had a little female tell me off with squeeky whistles when I got too close to the feeder.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes they are, thank you. Did you have a good time with your friends. Xx


Had a very nice time, find Bracknell a strange set-up! We were going to stay a few days & I would of been in touch to scrounge a cuppa, maybe next year?
Hope you are having a good day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> London - so glad your flight went safely and not eventful. So glad to see that your DGD came to meet you. Have a wonderful time.
> 
> Purlie & Kenny - so sorry that you're going through such troubles. Thinking of you and saying prayers. Hope rehab goes well and that you (Purlie) will be going home soon.
> 
> ...


Your weekend sounds wonderful !


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> London - so glad your flight went safely and not eventful. So glad to see that your DGD came to meet you. Have a wonderful time.
> 
> Purlie & Kenny - so sorry that you're going through such troubles. Thinking of you and saying prayers. Hope rehab goes well and that you (Purlie) will be going home soon.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a trip to Kensington market in Toronto. 
Our CNE (like a state fair) has Baonana Splits (Banana split on Asian bun), Coffee and donut milkshakes, Timbit poutines (like a croquembouche), garlic snow crab fries, frosted flake battered chicken on a stick, red velvet battered oreo cookies, chicken waffle on a stick, breakfast in a blanket, sumo hamburger, a bad boy burger with wasabi, siracha and jamaican beef patties, deep fried cheesecake and spaghetting and meatball burger.
Every year the food gets weirder. I think the Timbit poutines might last past the CNE, but I don't think the rest will.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm fine, had a lazy day. Glad you are ok and how lovely to have hummingbirds in your garden. Any chance of a picture? I can't follow a crochet pattern, so l have to make them up. :roll:


You're doing really well for making it up. Your crocheting looks lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ***********IMPORTANT I THINK ***********************
> 
> Ive just had a one line txt from Saxy....it says "every 4 mins at the moment"""""" I'm guessing the baby is on his way.....I could be wrong


I haven't seen any baby announcement yet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I have been making with the crochet thread


They will look wonderful on your jacket.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, and, no, I haven't yet. It's a scarf I just finished from the Forest MKAL by Elizabeth Ravenwood on Ravelry.


It's beautiful.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go.
I have to make a fritatta.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:56 am ET and 20'C (68'F) The clouds just parted and the sun came out.
> I found a Contigo (actually two). I'm crocheting a sling for it so it is easier to carry. I didn't want to work on my big projects. They are close to being done, I just am having finish-itis.


Oh I hope you like it I have mine right now and I love mine!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Time for me to go.
> I have to make a fritatta.
> Have a great day everyone.


Hi Nitzi I hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go for now I hope you all have a wonderful day!!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I haven't said anything before because we hadn't told her grandparents, but MM had a small operation on her eye yesterday. She had something growing there which meant she didn't have full field of vision. It's now been removed, she has some bruising but the stitches are very neat and there will probably be no scar to see.
> 
> Also she had to re-sit her maths exam from last year....the government say if you get a D or below you have to re-sit. She got a D, so she worked very hard this year and the results came out yesterday and she got a B :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Congrats MM!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. Ive been to S and B, it wasnt so noisy today. I'm nearly finished the left front of a cardigan. I'll take it with me tomorrow. I'm just going in the shower and then getting in my pj's, just cos I fancy doing that.Hope you are all having a good day/night/whenever.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad she's in rehab and hope this is the beginning of doing much better. I hope that they are able to control her pain levels and keep her comfortable without causing all kinds of other problems. Does anyone have a mailing address for her?


i shall ask Jean for it tonight and pass it on to you. I only have (or did have) her Florida address.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey.
> 
> WI KnitWIts here this morning. Then l might start sewing some flowers onto my jacket.
> 
> Rookie, sounds like you had a fun time. Hope evetyone has a good week. Love you all loads xxxx


Enjoy your KnitWits and the rest of your day as well. I don't have anything going on today, so will take it as it comes.  xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's my Birthday too!!!!!


and Tammie's. I miss her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> When I stepped off the plane yesterday into a bright, warm, sunny day, I thought, crumbs, I've only bought winter clothes but I needed them today, it's been freezing! However, after taking Charlotte to the park, we went to a huge hobby shop called Spotlight. It has massive amounts of fabric, yarn, trimmings and so much more! I was too overawed to buy much but plan to return with just DIL another time. Had a lazy afternoon and out to a pub for a nice dinner. DS has to be up for work at 5 so we are all having an early night!
> Hope all is ok with everyone,
> Will drop by when I can, lotsa love xoxo xoxo


That sounds like a wonderful day! Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ****** IMPORTANT******************
> 
> Jean has messaged me and Purley is in re-hab....Come on Purley x


Good she's gone to re-hab. We're all cheering you on, Purly, and missing you terribly! Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just heard from DS about the terrible plane crash, so sorry for everyone involved, especially our Saxy, to whom I send fondest love and hugs.
> On a happier note, I arrived safely and the journey was fine. This lovely young lady was very pleased to see me and not at all shy!


what a lovely picture. Happy Grandma!
Thanks for the hugs. I still need them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> i shall ask Jean for it tonight and pass it on to you. I only have (or did have) her Florida address.


DS has sent a couple of photo's through of the cruise.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We've had some young hummers fighting over the 3 feeders that we have set up for them. They do some interesting acrobatics.
> I had a little female tell me off with squeeky whistles when I got too close to the feeder.


I think the ones here look like that, too! Good for you getting a photo of it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS has sent a couple of photo's through of the cruise.


Great photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi pam....Did you get your walk in today?

Saxy have we got a new baby yet....What did you mean on your texts "every 4 minutes". I took it that the baby was coming.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> i shall ask Jean for it tonight and pass it on to you. I only have (or did have) her Florida address.


I have it and just sent it in a PM to Rookie. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad she's in rehab and hope this is the beginning of doing much better. I hope that they are able to control her pain levels and keep her comfortable without causing all kinds of other problems. Does anyone have a mailing address for her?


Just sent it to you in a PM, Rookie.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi pam....Did you get your walk in today?
> 
> Saxy have we got a new baby yet....What did you mean on your texts "every 4 minutes". I took it that the baby was coming.


Hi Susan, yes, I did. We're still having warm, dry weather here. Supposedly we may have rain this coming weekend. We'll see.

I thought that's what Saxy meant by every 4 minutes, so expected to see news of baby's arrival when I checked in this a.m. Hmmmm.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I think this is me, though I may well still be dreaming.It has to be a nightmare because everything that is happening is impossible. It's all not just horrible but weird. Just like a dream. I got home very late last night and I'm drifting. I am home alone; Alan is still at the airport.

No baby yet. Even that is caught in a time-warp. Pains every four minutes for 20 hours isn't possible is it? Sarah is still at home as far as I know. I cannot keep ringing up but I think Merlin would have rang me if she had gone in.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Every time Merlin rings the hospital they say get her in the bath!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

OK. It's getting even wierder. I just rang Merlin and since I last spoke to him at 12.00 the pains have slowed down to every 15 minutes and are now back up to every 6 minutes. He just does not want to come.

Despite Saturday, or maybe even more so, they are still calling him Hunter after the airplane.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I have it and just sent it in a PM to Rookie. xxxooo


Would you send it to me too please pam.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Every time Merlin rings the hospital they say get her in the bath!


Are they trying to drown the poor little baby??????????? :XD:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Would you send it to me too please pam.


Done!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Are they trying to drown the poor little baby??????????? :XD:


Possibly! The water and heating bill will be high this week!! She's in and out like a yoyo!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Possibly! The water and heating bill will be high this week!! She's in and out like a yoyo!


Sending you a load more hugs xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you a load more hugs xxxx


And from me, too, Saxy! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Would you send it to me too please pam.


And me too please xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And me too please xxxx


Done!  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> OK. It's getting even wierder. I just rang Merlin and since I last spoke to him at 12.00 the pains have slowed down to every 15 minutes and are now back up to every 6 minutes. He just does not want to come.
> 
> Despite Saturday, or maybe even more so, they are still calling him Hunter after the airplane.


.hope he soon arrives, she must be so tired & your son! I love the name, goes with Merlin & it will be a fitting tribute to Saturday.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> And me too please xxxx


...and me!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I think this is me, though I may well still be dreaming.It has to be a nightmare because everything that is happening is impossible. It's all not just horrible but weird. Just like a dream. I got home very late last night and I'm drifting. I am home alone; Alan is still at the airport.
> 
> No baby yet. Even that is caught in a time-warp. Pains every four minutes for 20 hours isn't possible is it? Sarah is still at home as far as I know. I cannot keep ringing up but I think Merlin would have rang me if she had gone in.


This is shock love


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> .hope he soon arrives, she must be so tired & your son! I love the name, goes with Merlin & it will be a fitting tribute to Saturday.


Alan has arrived home, exhausted, to have a bath and go back again. He had been home 15 minutes when a reporter from the Sun turned up! Sunday evening the Daily Mirror wanted to talk to him. Apparently they have a photo of him at the crash site because he and grandson Robert put up lighting towers Saturday evening for the police etc to work overnight.
He is refusing to speak to them although they offered money. Ghouls.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> ...and me!


Done!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is shock love


Oh I totally recognise that! But it is so unreal.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Oh I totally recognise that! But it is so unreal.


It's not surprising.....
xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan thanks once again for the updates on Purly. Pam I do have Purly's address in an PM way back when, and I've miss layed the book that I keep everyone details in, sooo any chance you could pass on to me also? :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Susan thanks once again for the updates on Purly. Pam I do have Purly's address in an PM way back when, and I've miss layed the book that I keep everyone details in, sooo any chance you could pass on to me also? :-D


Done! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Done! xxxooo


Thanks :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Alan has arrived home, exhausted, to have a bath and go back again. He had been home 15 minutes when a reporter from the Sun turned up! Sunday evening the Daily Mirror wanted to talk to him. Apparently they have a photo of him at the crash site because he and grandson Robert put up lighting towers Saturday evening for the police etc to work overnight.
> He is refusing to speak to them although they offered money. Ghouls.


Well done Alan.....I'm proud of you.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We've had some young hummers fighting over the 3 feeders that we have set up for them. They do some interesting acrobatics.
> I had a little female tell me off with squeeky whistles when I got too close to the feeder.


They do get combative over the feeders, don't they? The ones I get here are usually Anna's hummingbirds. They're small and rather plain. Mostly I see females but even the males aren't as brightly colored as some other species. No matter. They're fun to watch.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done Alan.....I'm proud of you.


Me, too!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> They do get combative over the feeders, don't they? The ones I get here are usually Anna's hummingbirds. They're small and rather plain. Mostly I see females but even the males aren't as brightly colored as some other species. No matter. They're fun to watch.


I agree Katy, all birds sre fun to watch, even the drab ones xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too!


And me xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

hello everyone ,

Saxy dear it sounds like you need a hug !! 

Purly so glad you are on the road to recovery love you 

Londy ! I cant believe that is little Charlotte !! I bet she was as happy as you to be with you again 

Purple i love your crochet flowers , they are so pretty  

Well , i have swelled up like a tick , turned my ankle again and so stayed home today instead of going to the funeral with Binky today. . . I remember my Aunt Edith with great great fondness and i bet she would forgive me .

well all , i am tired and in need of meds so i will return later today . 

Love and hugs XOXOXOX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Haha, I am so glad that you will ow know what I mean,, when I post about a great shopping trip, with DD3, or 4, at Spotlight. It is a great shop, and has almost everything a person could want 😊


I went there on my last visit here but had forgotten how big it is! I told DS they could leave me there and just pick me up in time for the trip home!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ****** IMPORTANT******************
> 
> Jean has messaged me and Purley is in re-hab....Come on Purley x


Thinking of you Purly dear, please get well soon ! xoxo xoxo xoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and Tammie's. I miss her.


I do too!! Has anybody heard from her?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:56 am ET and 20'C (68'F) The clouds just parted and the sun came out.
> I found a Contigo (actually two). I'm crocheting a sling for it so it is easier to carry. I didn't want to work on my big projects. They are close to being done, I just am having finish-itis.


Hope you get enjoyment out of your new cup, mine is right next to me now and follows me everywhere!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a trip to Kensington market in Toronto.
> Our CNE (like a state fair) has Baonana Splits (Banana split on Asian bun), Coffee and donut milkshakes, Timbit poutines (like a croquembouche), garlic snow crab fries, frosted flake battered chicken on a stick, red velvet battered oreo cookies, chicken waffle on a stick, breakfast in a blanket, sumo hamburger, a bad boy burger with wasabi, siracha and jamaican beef patties, deep fried cheesecake and spaghetting and meatball burger.
> Every year the food gets weirder. I think the Timbit poutines mvight last past the CNE, but I don't think the rest will.


OMG, meet you there, lol!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxnLady said:


> Congrats MM!!!


And from me, she must have worked really hard for that so thoroughly d
deserved it


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS has sent a couple of photo's through of the cruise.


Itlooks wonderful!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a trip to Kensington market in Toronto.
> Our CNE (like a state fair) has Baonana Splits (Banana split on Asian bun), Coffee and donut milkshakes, Timbit poutines (like a croquembouche), garlic snow crab fries, frosted flake battered chicken on a stick, red velvet battered oreo cookies, chicken waffle on a stick, breakfast in a blanket, sumo hamburger, a bad boy burger with wasabi, siracha and jamaican beef patties, deep fried cheesecake and spaghetting and meatball burger.
> Every year the food gets weirder. I think the Timbit poutines might last past the CNE, but I don't think the rest will.


Typical State Fair food trucks offer:

French fries (in all forms - spirals, chips, etc.)
Elephant Ears (fried dough with cinnamon and sugar)
Funnel Cake (fried dough with powdered sugar)
Hot Dogs
Corn Dogs
Pizza
Candy Apples - Caramel Apples
popcorn - caramel corn - kettle corn
Lemon shake ups (lemonade with fresh lemons)
Pork tenderloin sandwiches
stir fried pork, chicken, beef, shrimp
Gyros
Cream Puffs
Deep fried Twinkies, Candy Bars

And new this year - walking tacos -- a bag of Doritos opened up and loaded with onion, cheese and chilli beef mix (the H.S. kids have been doing this for quite along while---took the fair folks awhile to catch up).

I opted for a Brazilian beef wrap that had vegetables and rice -- it didn't like my stomach.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a trip to Kensington market in Toronto.
> Our CNE (like a state fair) has Baonana Splits (Banana split on Asian bun), Coffee and donut milkshakes, Timbit poutines (like a croquembouche), garlic snow crab fries, frosted flake battered chicken on a stick, red velvet battered oreo cookies, chicken waffle on a stick, breakfast in a blanket, sumo hamburger, a bad boy burger with wasabi, siracha and jamaican beef patties, deep fried cheesecake and spaghetting and meatball burger.
> Every year the food gets weirder. I think the Timbit poutines might last past the CNE, but I don't think the rest will.


I'd like to try some of those.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> i shall ask Jean for it tonight and pass it on to you. I only have (or did have) her Florida address.


Thank you --- I have it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just sent it to you in a PM, Rookie.  xxxooo


Got it, thanks so much.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OK. It's getting even wierder. I just rang Merlin and since I last spoke to him at 12.00 the pains have slowed down to every 15 minutes and are now back up to every 6 minutes. He just does not want to come.
> 
> Despite Saturday, or maybe even more so, they are still calling him Hunter after the airplane.


I think that would be a lovely tribute. Holding your hand dear, it's a bit of a stretch from here but I'm with you hun! Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And me too please xxxx


And me please!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking of you and your family, Saxy! Prayers being said.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello everyone ,
> 
> Saxy dear it sounds like you need a hug !!
> 
> ...


I'm sure that you were for given and know you were with her in spirit. Feel better soon!xox


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I am back but I didn't make the whole funeral service as I ended up sitting in traffic for an hour because there was an accident right in front of the exit ramp that I needed to take I was five cars from it, it was a really bad accident though they had multiple ambulances and the stat flight helicopter landed on the road.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Alan has arrived home, exhausted, to have a bath and go back again. He had been home 15 minutes when a reporter from the Sun turned up! Sunday evening the Daily Mirror wanted to talk to him. Apparently they have a photo of him at the crash site because he and grandson Robert put up lighting towers Saturday evening for the police etc to work overnight.
> He is refusing to speak to them although they offered money. Ghouls.


Good for Alan to not talk to them! Some of them are real 'scum'. Hope Alan can get a little rest before he goes back. Wish I could come & give you a hug, you certainly are having a nightmare few days.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> hello everyone ,
> 
> Saxy dear it sounds like you need a hug !!
> 
> ...


Hugs back to you, so sorry you missed the funeral but as you said your aunt Edith will forgive you. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello everyone ,
> 
> Saxy dear it sounds like you need a hug !!
> 
> ...


Gey better soon!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Got it, thanks so much.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I am back but I didn't make the whole funeral service as I ended up sitting in traffic for an hour because there was an accident right in front of the exit ramp that I needed to take I was five cars from it, it was a really bad accident though they had multiple ambulances and the stat flight helicopter landed on the road.


Oh dear, what a shame but as I said to Linky, know you are forgiven and your aunt was watching over you that you weren't involved in the accident!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oops double post!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done Alan.....I'm proud of you.


Good job, Alan!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Typical State Fair food trucks offer:
> 
> French fries (in all forms - spirals, chips, etc.)
> Elephant Ears (fried dough with cinnamon and sugar)
> ...


It all sounds quite fascinating but l dont think my stomach would like it either.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, what a shame but as I said to Linky, know you are forgiven and your aunt was watching over you that you weren't involved in the accident!


I quite agree xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:56 am ET and 20'C (68'F) The clouds just parted and the sun came out.
> I found a Contigo (actually two). I'm crocheting a sling for it so it is easier to carry. I didn't want to work on my big projects. They are close to being done, I just am having finish-itis.


I am also doing that - make one baby/child item, and work on my UFO'S I will have some lovely new jumpers ready for next winter😊


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I am back but I didn't make the whole funeral service as I ended up sitting in traffic for an hour because there was an accident right in front of the exit ramp that I needed to take I was five cars from it, it was a really bad accident though they had multiple ambulances and the stat flight helicopter landed on the road.


So sorry you had to deal with that, Lisa. At least you weren't in the accident. Thank goodness for that!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ah , you beautiful , wonderful friend . You've not a single reason for guilt of any kind so put it straight out of your mind
> 
> Thanks so much for getting the news to us , we shall just have to send the good vibes with more vigor
> 
> ...


My good wishes too. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It all sounds quite fascinating but l dont think my stomach would like it either.


I'll take one of each thank you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'll take one of each thank you.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'll take one of each thank you.


I'm with you there Polly :thumbup: :-D :roll:

Good morning. It's looking sunny here today so hopefully it will stay that way. It just poured with rain most of yesterday. Have a good day everyone xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, l can see a glimmer of sunshine, although I suspect it may rain later. Only just woken up. The gks are coming to stay tomorrow for a couple of days so I'd better go and do some shopping.

Londy, hope you are enjoying yourself and have adjusted to the time and weather. I bet you are having fun with C.

Have a good day everyone. Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, had another good day today, had a trip with Charlotte's playgroup to The observatory, which was good fun but a bit noisy! This evening, DIL's brother came to dinner, I haven't seen him since the wedding, so that was nice. Trying but failing to keep up with the chat but hopefully everyone is ok.lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, had another good day today, had a trip with Charlotte's playgroup to The observatory, which was good fun but a bit noisy! This evening, DIL's brother came to dinner, I haven't seen him since the wedding, so that was nice. Trying but failing to keep up with the chat but hopefully everyone is ok.lots of love xxxxxxx


Love and miss you xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. 12'C. Today we go and take over the looking after the boys . I wont go up until tea time because I want to go to over 60's. I'll pack my i-pad, thern I can stay in touch with you all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 12'C. Today we go and take over the looking after the boys . I wont go up until tea time because I want to go to over 60's. I'll pack my i-pad, thern I can stay in touch with you all.


Good morning, lovely lady. I'm still in bed! Enjoy ovrr 60s and have fun with the boys xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, lovely lady. I'm still in bed! Enjoy ovrr 60s and have fun with the boys xxxxx


Thank you purple....though I suspect they'll wear me out..... :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 12'C. Today we go and take over the looking after the boys . I wont go up until tea time because I want to go to over 60's. I'll pack my i-pad, thern I can stay in touch with you all.


Enjoy over 60s and your time with the boys.

Night night Londy sleep well. X

Purple enjoy your sit in bed.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thank you purple....though I suspect they'll wear me out..... :thumbup:


Get them to do the cooking. Tell them it's part of their lifeskills trainin . Xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 12'C. Today we go and take over the looking after the boys . I wont go up until tea time because I want to go to over 60's. I'll pack my i-pad, thern I can stay in touch with you all.


Have a good time with the boys & over 60s


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Get them to do the cooking. Tell them it's part of their lifeskills trainin . Xxxxx


I agree!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, sunny this morning. Rain is forecasted for this afternoon. Guess who has a back door being fitted today & it opens outwards!
I'm just off to our local church where my DD attends. She has been told about a group that meets there every week & she's taking me, they do all sorts of craft activities. Got my knitting & ready to go! See you later. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, sunny this morning. Rain is forecasted for this afternoon. Guess who has a back door being fitted today & it opens outwards!
> I'm just off to our local church where my DD attends. She has been told about a group that meets there every week & she's taking me, they do all sorts of craft activities. Got my knitting & ready to go! See you later. Xx


Sounds like fun, enjoy yourself xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am ET and 16'C (61'F). Cloudy and not supposed to get warmer than 21'C (70'F)today.
I had a little panic getting on KP. It kept telling me that my password was wrong and that I should enter my email address. I was certain that the password was right and I couldn't remember which email I used when I signed up. I finally clued in that the password was right (for Ravelry) and I put my KP password in. duh.
It's going to be a good day :wink: :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, sunny this morning. Rain is forecasted for this afternoon. Guess who has a back door being fitted today & it opens outwards!
> I'm just off to our local church where my DD attends. She has been told about a group that meets there every week & she's taking me, they do all sorts of craft activities. Got my knitting & ready to go! See you later. Xx


That sounds like a fun outing. Enjoy. 
The door will be all finished when you come home. I like that kind of fix.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Get them to do the cooking. Tell them it's part of their lifeskills trainin . Xxxxx


My brother is a great cook. He can only cook a handfull of things, but he cooks them very well. Enough to keep himself and his family fed.

My brother-in-law does most of the cooking for himself and my sister. My sister can burn hot dogs.

I think it's great when men know how to cook.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, had another good day today, had a trip with Charlotte's playgroup to The observatory, which was good fun but a bit noisy! This evening, DIL's brother came to dinner, I haven't seen him since the wedding, so that was nice. Trying but failing to keep up with the chat but hopefully everyone is ok.lots of love xxxxxxx


Nice to hear from you from the other side of the planet. Keep enjoying your visit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My brother is a great cook. He can only cook a handfull of things, but he cooks them very well. Enough to keep himself and his family fed.
> 
> My brother-in-law does most of the cooking for himself and my sister. My sister can burn hot dogs.
> 
> I think it's great when men know how to cook.


Same with my son in law xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Every time Merlin rings the hospital they say get her in the bath!


I the baby isn't here yet, a shower (or bath) will kick the labour on, and help the baby to come. I did that with my 3rd child, after being told to wait for the morning staff. I got so angry with the midwives, when the morning midwife came in, he let é have a shower, and I went straight into labour and DD was born within an hour of getting in the shower. I hope it works for this baby xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I am back but I didn't make the whole funeral service as I ended up sitting in traffic for an hour because there was an accident right in front of the exit ramp that I needed to take I was five cars from it, it was a really bad accident though they had multiple ambulances and the stat flight helicopter landed on the road.


I'm sorry that you had to sit in traffic instead of being at the funeral. 
I'm glad it wasn't you in the accident.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Nitzi and Evening Judi. Nesrly lunchtime here but I've not long finished breakfast xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Typical State Fair food trucks offer:
> 
> French fries (in all forms - spirals, chips, etc.)
> Elephant Ears (fried dough with cinnamon and sugar)
> ...


That sounds like a menu from our town fair.
Those elephant ears sound like Beavertails.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello everyone ,
> 
> Saxy dear it sounds like you need a hug !!
> 
> ...


Take your meds and feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Alan has arrived home, exhausted, to have a bath and go back again. He had been home 15 minutes when a reporter from the Sun turned up! Sunday evening the Daily Mirror wanted to talk to him. Apparently they have a photo of him at the crash site because he and grandson Robert put up lighting towers Saturday evening for the police etc to work overnight.
> He is refusing to speak to them although they offered money. Ghouls.


Good work Alan. I hope he gets some more down time soon.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done Alan.....I'm proud of you.


Me too. I hope the shock symptoms can é dealt with soon. Has there been a debrief arranged for the people involved with assisting victims, or helping with the cleanup?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Possibly! The water and heating bill will be high this week!! She's in and out like a yoyo!


I hope the baby makes up it's mind. That must be annoying.
Hunter does sound like a fitting name.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Nitzi and Evening Judi. Nesrly lunchtime here but I've not long finished breakfast xxxx


That sounds like my yesterday. My timing was off all day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to run to work now.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello everyone ,
> 
> Saxy dear it sounds like you need a hug !!
> 
> ...


I hope your foot gets ether soon, so that you can get mobile again 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I went there on my last visit here but had forgotten how big it is! I told DS they could leave me there and just pick me up in time for the trip home!


I don't like going in there with DH, cos he always makes me feel that I only have a minute to find what I need. I much prefer to go with one of my girls, so that I can have a proper look, in my own time. 😊😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I do too!! Has anybody heard from her?


No, did they go to Tunisia? I just hope she wasn't anywhere near the place where the fellow went berserk, and shot up a whole lot of people 😦


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, had another good day today, had a trip with Charlotte's playgroup to The observatory, which was good fun but a bit noisy! This evening, DIL's brother came to dinner, I haven't seen him since the wedding, so that was nice. Trying but failing to keep up with the chat but hopefully everyone is ok.lots of love xxxxxxx


Hahahaha .......... welcome to my part of the world .......hahahaha 
I have been known to get a few days behind, then it takes almost a week to catch up again. June, I am not sure how far ahead of me you are, but I think it is at least a couple of hours. You might even be in bed by now. I will be going there soon, there is a show about pain relief, and if the correct ones are being prescribed for people who need these medications


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Get them to do the cooking. Tell them it's part of their lifeskills trainin . Xxxxx


That is a wonderful idea, let them choose the food they want to make ☺


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Good morning ladies


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, sunny this morning. Rain is forecasted for this afternoon. Guess who has a back door being fitted today & it opens outwards!
> I'm just off to our local church where my DD attends. She has been told about a group that meets there every week & she's taking me, they do all sorts of craft activities. Got my knitting & ready to go! See you later. Xx


Have a great time at this group. With my craft group, we started a beaded jug cover, last week. I am hoping to finish it tomorrow, and if I do, I will post a photo of the finished item. 😊


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Have a great time at this group. With my craft group, we started a beaded jug cover, last week. I am hoping to finish it tomorrow, and if I do, I will post a photo of the finished item. 😊


sounds pretty , i want to do one of those twine wrapped bottles .


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My brother is a great cook. He can only cook a handfull of things, but he cooks them very well. Enough to keep himself and his family fed.
> 
> My brother-in-law does most of the cooking for himself and my sister. My sister can burn hot dogs.
> 
> I think it's great when men know how to cook.


I love it when men can cook also, otherwise I would bé getting very hungry by now 😊😁


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes ya'll , the ankle swelling has gone down most of the way . I'ts still a little sharp when i walk on it but it is what it is right ? 

Londy i love that you are getting to have so much fun with little Charlotte  Soak it all up !  

I heard on the news a minute ago that NZ , and Australia folks have been sent to fight wild fires in Washington , i hope that they all return home safely.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I love it when men can cook also, otherwise I would bé getting very hungry by now 😊😁


DH has learned the basic fried egg , hamburger pattie , and sliced baked potatoes.

JUST enough to keep him alive hahaha


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well MJ i am going to try to get a few Z's before the rest of the house wakes up . 
I love you , talk to you again soon  

XOXOXO


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Nitzi and Evening Judi. Nesrly lunchtime here but I've not long finished breakfast xxxx


Hello Purple and Nitzi, I am almost ready for bed; but I am watching a programme regarding pain treatments, and if they actually work or do not do what they are reported to do. I am watching it now, but it hasn't turned out to be what I thought it was, it is testing the effects, and usefulness of the OTC medications, which I cannot take. Oh well, there must be someone who will benefit from the findings of the experiments, and research. The show is presented by a doctor who is one of a pair of British twins who also host a children's health show, called "Operation Ouch". That show is quite good also, and it helps to de-mystify health things, for children.

Oops, I carried on a bit too much there, but I T is a good show. I think I will be heading off to bed soon.

Goodnight Londy, and everyone else have a great day, where ever you are, in your day.

Purly - I hope your rehab is doing what it should be doing, and that you and Kenny will be back together again, soon.

Saxy - I hope you and Alan are beginning to feel better, after the horror weekend. I also hope that the baby has arrived, and his mum is feeling much more like herself, and is having a lovely time cuddling her new baby xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well MJ i am going to try to get a few Z's before the rest of the house wakes up .
> I love you , talk to you again soon
> 
> XOXOXO


Awww sorry I missed you CD, I hope to catch you, and/or others tomorrow during the late afternoon. I hope you sleep well xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Love and miss you xxx


Ditto from me, Londy!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, sunny this morning. Rain is forecasted for this afternoon. Guess who has a back door being fitted today & it opens outwards!
> I'm just off to our local church where my DD attends. She has been told about a group that meets there every week & she's taking me, they do all sorts of craft activities. Got my knitting & ready to go! See you later. Xx


Looking forward to hearing all about it. Have fun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks for the well wishes ya'll , the ankle swelling has gone down most of the way . I'ts still a little sharp when i walk on it but it is what it is right ?
> 
> Londy i love that you are getting to have so much fun with little Charlotte  Soak it all up !
> 
> I heard on the news a minute ago that NZ , and Australia folks have been sent to fight wild fires in Washington , i hope that they all return home safely.


I hope so, too. I heard that in addition to here in Washington, some will be going to Oregon and others to California. We're thankful to have them.


----------



## Jeanek (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello Connections Ladies,
My name is Jean. I'm Cheri's sister in law. Not sure if you all know, but Cheri had emergency surgery a week ago. She was transferred to rehab late Saturday.

She is in a lot of pain and so her recovery is slower than she would like. I am sure she would like you to know. 
We are all worried, as she is so weak and feeling very down.

I know how much she values you friendship and this is the group she mentions, so that is why I am writing to you.
If you are aware of any other groups on Knitting Paradise that she is close, could you let them know what is going on with Cheryl (Pearl, I think is her knitting name).

She does not have her computer with her yet. I was hoping that you could send her your wishes and I would take them up to her and read them. I know it would cheer her up.

Is there a way that could work? Do you need to start a new "conversation"

In any event, your thoughts and prayers will be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello Connections Ladies,
> My name is Jean. I'm Cheri's sister in law. Not sure if you all know, but Cheri had emergency surgery a week ago. She was transferred to rehab late Saturday.
> 
> She is in a lot of pain and so her recovery is slower than she would like. I am sure she would like you to know.
> ...


JeaneK....thanks so much for logging in here and letting us know how our good friend is doing. I'll post your posting in this week's tea party also.

Please give her gentle hugs from me and let her know that we're praying for her and hoping that she gets well soon.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-356326-1.html


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a menu from our town fair.
> Those elephant ears sound like Beavertails.


Now I could manage a beaver tail or 3 and I am sure Londy would hel me :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't like going in there with DH, cos he always makes me feel that I only have a minute to find what I need. I much prefer to go with one of my girls, so that I can have a proper look, in my own time. 😊😕


Absolutel with you on that one :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello Jean, thanks for the update on Cheri. I have posted an ecard to her email address. Please give her all my love, I met her and Kenny in Defiance last year. She is a lovely lady and tell her l am sending a load of healing hugs her way. Many thanks Purple x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks for the well wishes ya'll , the ankle swelling has gone down most of the way . I'ts still a little sharp when i walk on it but it is what it is right ?
> 
> Londy i love that you are getting to have so much fun with little Charlotte  Soak it all up !
> 
> I heard on the news a minute ago that NZ , and Australia folks have been sent to fight wild fires in Washington , i hope that they all return home safely.


👍


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope so, too. I heard that in addition to here in Washington, some will be going to Oregon and others to California. We're thankful to have them.


I think that American Firefighters (or the governments) have a reciprocal agreement for the firefigthters from each country helps out when the fires are severe.

My hope is that there will be very few (or no) furthur casualties, to animals and people, until the fires are extinguished. xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello Connections Ladies,
> My name is Jean. I'm Cheri's sister in law. Not sure if you all know, but Cheri had emergency surgery a week ago. She was transferred to rehab late Saturday.
> 
> She is in a lot of pain and so her recovery is slower than she would like. I am sure she would like you to know.
> ...


Hello Jean, I am Xiang (real name is Judi; but that is another story), and I am in Australia. Thank you so much for letting us know how Purly is going. We do miss her, and hope that she will get better soon.

Will you please let her know that my thoughts, and my heart, are with her, and I am also sending some healing energy to her.xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, sunny this morning. Rain is forecasted for this afternoon. Guess who has a back door being fitted today & it opens outwards!
> I'm just off to our local church where my DD attends. She has been told about a group that meets there every week & she's taking me, they do all sorts of craft activities. Got my knitting & ready to go! See you later. Xx


That does sound good :thumbup: Enjoy x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am ET and 16'C (61'F). Cloudy and not supposed to get warmer than 21'C (70'F)today.
> I had a little panic getting on KP. It kept telling me that my password was wrong and that I should enter my email address. I was certain that the password was right and I couldn't remember which email I used when I signed up. I finally clued in that the password was right (for Ravelry) and I put my KP password in. duh.
> It's going to be a good day :wink: :roll:


Oh dear. Glad you finally sussed it out :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello Connections Ladies,
> My name is Jean. I'm Cheri's sister in law. Not sure if you all know, but Cheri had emergency surgery a week ago. She was transferred to rehab late Saturday.
> 
> She is in a lot of pain and so her recovery is slower than she would like. I am sure she would like you to know.
> ...


Hello Jean. Thanks so much for joining us so that you can update us on lovely Purly. Please send her my best wishes and wish her better very soon.xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello Connections Ladies,
> My name is Jean. I'm Cheri's sister in law. Not sure if you all know, but Cheri had emergency surgery a week ago. She was transferred to rehab late Saturday.
> 
> She is in a lot of pain and so her recovery is slower than she would like. I am sure she would like you to know.
> ...


Thank you so much for letting us know how she is doing, we love her and miss her greatly, and hope she feels better soon!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Have a great time at this group. With my craft group, we started a beaded jug cover, last week. I am hoping to finish it tomorrow, and if I do, I will post a photo of the finished item. 😊


I love those beaded covers, I had a friend who used to make them all the time.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I love it when men can cook also, otherwise I would bé getting very hungry by now 😊😁


My DH does nearly all the cooking now, unless it's something special. I'm very lucky! He was brought up by his dad from the age of 8 & if he was hungry he had to cook. He however has never made a cake or bread, I shall get him doing that one day lol.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Jeanek said:


> Hello Connections Ladies,
> My name is Jean. I'm Cheri's sister in law. Not sure if you all know, but Cheri had emergency surgery a week ago. She was transferred to rehab late Saturday.
> 
> She is in a lot of pain and so her recovery is slower than she would like. I am sure she would like you to know.
> ...


Hallo Jean, thank you for the update on Cheri, she is certainly having a rough time. Will you please send her lots of love & hugs from Chrissy in Lndon. I miss her on KP.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I seem to have monopolised with my comments. It was nice of Jean to contact us with news on our dear friend Pearly.
I went to the craft group this morning, I walked in & knew so many people, most of whom I haven't seen for years. I made to feel very welcome & promised to go back. I was knitting on a circular needle & they want me to do a 'master class' on circular needles. They make lots of things to sell for the local community, I think I shall be very happy going there!
Have a good evening / day all. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a menu from our town fair.
> Those elephant ears sound like Beavertails.


Aw, who said Beavertails? I could really go for one of those right now!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good very early morning from New Zealand! It is about 5.30am here and I have been awake since 3.30! I think I have heard the patter of tiny feet so suspect Charlotte may have kept mummy and daddy awake too!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I seem to have monopolised with my comments. It was nice of Jean to contact us with news on our dear friend Pearly.
> I went to the craft group this morning, I walked in & knew so many people, most of whom I haven't seen for years. I made to feel very welcome & promised to go back. I was knitting on a circular needle & they want me to do a 'master class' on circular needles. They make lots of things to sell for the local community, I think I shall be very happy going there!
> Have a good evening / day all. Xxx


Chris, that's great news. I'm really glad you enjoyed the craft group.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good very early morning from New Zealand! It is about 5.30am here and I have been awake since 3.30! I think I have heard the patter of tiny feet so suspect Charlotte may have kept mummy and daddy awake too!


I expect your body clock is a bit messed up


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I'm here at my new home for 5 days. The boys have been fed and watered and apart from trying to chase a bunny called cocoa I think we are on track!!!!Grandmas and grandad keith couldne get out quick enough afterr their 4 day shift.......Thst will be me on Sunday.

I went to over 60's and I won $5 and a tin of bsked beans......Thats more money to my holiday with my friends.I must catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I agree!


I think theres more chance of the hamster doing it.... :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jean...hello....Its so good of you to keep us informed. I was getting really mixed up.I facetimed Kenny yesterday and he was in a local store. We've all been worried about our purley but I told the girls that jean had been messaging me. We have got her address and I think some cards could be on the way. I would send an e card but if she hasnt got her computor with her, then she wouldnt get it. I think that her and Kenny have been trying to do too much going to and from their houses. Maybe this is a "slow down" warning.

I never forget your hospitality when we came to you home for Key lime pie. It was beautiful and I was thrilled that you welcomed us so warmly.Please tell purley shes never out of my mind. xx And she has a lot of catching up to do!!!. being poorly is NO excuse :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Jean...hello....Its so good of you to keep us informed. I was getting really mixed up.I facetimed Kenny yesterday and he was in a local store. We've all been worried about our purley but I told the girls that jean had been messaging me. We have got her address and I think some cards could be on the way. I would send an e card but if she hasnt got her computor with her, then she wouldnt get it. I think that her and Kenny have been trying to do too much going to and from their houses. Maybe this is a "slow down" warning.
> 
> I never forget your hospitality when we came to you home for Key lime pie. It was beautiful and I was thrilled that you welcomed us so warmly.Please tell purley shes never out of my mind. xx And she has a lot of catching up to do!!!. being poorly is NO excuse :thumbup:


Can you send me Purly's address so that me and Linky can send ours also?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Can you send me Purly's address so that me and Linky can send ours also?


Binky her address is at home and I'm not there sorry....Purple and lifeline and pam has it...sorry love.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aw, who said Beavertails? I could really go for one of those right now!


You're not the only one xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am so tired today and I actually slept pretty good last night and I took a nap a little bit ago I have to go and get some stamps and go out to dinner I think I want Chinese food and maybe to sit by the river for a bit.

Have a wonderful rest of your day wherever you are in it!

Love and Hugs
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Binky her address is at home and I'm not there sorry....Purple and lifeline and pam has it...sorry love.


That's ok I understand enjoy your time with the boys!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Binky her address is at home and I'm not there sorry....Purple and lifeline and pam has it...sorry love.


PM going to Binky right now :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello Connections Ladies,
> My name is Jean. I'm Cheri's sister in law. Not sure if you all know, but Cheri had emergency surgery a week ago. She was transferred to rehab late Saturday.
> 
> She is in a lot of pain and so her recovery is slower than she would like. I am sure she would like you to know.
> ...


Jean, thank you so much for the update on Purly. Please let her know how mich she is missed and that we are all very concerned about her and hope she gets better soon. Will continue to keep her in my thoughts and prayers. Thank you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now I could manage a beaver tail or 3 and I am sure Londy would hel me :thumbup:


I definitely would!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think that American Firefighters (or the governments) have a reciprocal agreement for the firefigthters from each country helps out when the fires are severe.
> 
> My hope is that there will be very few (or no) furthur casualties, to animals and people, until the fires are extinguished. xxxxx


That's exactly right about the reciprocal agreement. Huge help.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Chris, that's great news. I'm really glad you enjoyed the craft group.


Me, too, Chris!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PM going to Binky right now :thumbup:


Thank you, Rebecca. I've been away most of the day today so wasn't able to get to it.  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PM going to Binky right now :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Jeanek, thank you for posting about Purley's medical status. As a fairly new member of Connections, I'm not as well acquainted with Cheri as the others here, but I do know that she is a treasured sister to this group. Please add my best wishes for her speedy recovery and return to Connections. Katy


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Jeanek, thank you for posting about Purley's medical status. As a fairly new member of Connections, I'm not as well acquainted with Cheri as the others here, but I do know that she is a treasured sister to this group. Please add my best wishes for her speedy recovery and return to Connections. Katy


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm with you there Polly :thumbup: :-D :roll:
> 
> Good morning. It's looking sunny here today so hopefully it will stay that way. It just poured with rain most of yesterday. Have a good day everyone xxxxxx


I can't get a quiet moment! My neighbor wants to park his car in our garage and I agreed since I don't use it. Sooo today we cleared a lot of things. Put some out for take away, gave some to a neighbor, some metal to a nice man who stopped to help open the overhead door which was stuck, some saved. also found three more kittens which we took to the rescue group. One may be adopted by a lady I know who,wants one. I'm sooo tired,and we must go back tomorrow. I'd like to be on here but no luck. And I'm missing my knitting group tomorrow which makes me unhappy. Wish I had some of those tasty items tonight.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm here at my new home for 5 days. The boys have been fed and watered and apart from trying to chase a bunny called cocoa I think we are on track!!!!Grandmas and grandad keith couldne get out quick enough afterr their 4 day shift.......Thst will be me on Sunday.
> 
> I went to over 60's and I won $5 and a tin of bsked beans......Thats more money to my holiday with my friends.I must catch up.


You will be busy. I think your grandma skills are up to it. So glad you are on a winning streak.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Jeanek, thank you for posting about Purley's medical status. As a fairly new member of Connections, I'm not as well acquainted with Cheri as the others here, but I do know that she is a treasured sister to this group. Please add my best wishes for her speedy recovery and return to Connections. Katy


...and the same sentiments from me, and we are so lucky to have you keeping us up to date on dear Cheri's progress, you are a good friend to us all! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I can't get a quiet moment! My neighbor wants to park his car in our garage and I agreed since I don't use it. Sooo today we cleared a lot of things. Put some out for take away, gave some to a neighbor, some metal to a nice man who stopped to help open the overhead door which was stuck, some saved. also found three more kittens which we took to the rescue group. One may be adopted by a lady I know who,wants one. I'm sooo tired,and we must go back tomorrow. I'd like to be on here but no luck. And I'm missing my knitting group tomorrow which makes me unhappy. Wish I had some of those tasty items tonight.


Sorry you are feeling so tired, hope you manage to get some rest! Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a good day in town with DIL today, I got them a soup maker like mine and a few bits of yarn to try and teach her to knit! Tonight I am baby sitting for a couple of hours! Xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Jean, I am Xiang (real name is Judi; but that is another story), and I am in Australia. Thank you so much for letting us know how Purly is going. We do miss her, and hope that she will get better soon.
> 
> Will you please let her know that my thoughts, and my heart, are with her, and I am also sending some healing energy to her.xxxx


Purly is at the top of my list of great people. I wish her quick healing and send my prayers and positive thoughts. May she keep her confidence and know better days are coming. I miss her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Purly is at the top of my list of great people. I wish her quick healing and send my prayers and positive thoughts. May she keep her confidence and know better days are coming. I miss her.


I do, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a good day in town with DIL today, I got them a soup maker like mine and a few bits of yarn to try and teach her to knit! Tonight I am baby sitting for a couple of hours! Xxxx


That sounds like a fun day. Enjoy your babysitting time.  xxxooo


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a good day in town with DIL today, I got them a soup maker like mine and a few bits of yarn to try and teach her to knit! Tonight I am baby sitting for a couple of hours! Xxxx


Awww! And I'm sure all that babysitting is sooooo burdensome!! :roll:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh dear. Glad you finally sussed it out :thumbup:


We all do like that. I went thru a drive thru where you pay at the first window then pick up at the second. So I'm sitting at the first window waiting for the order. Finally caught on. My friend sent me an email about a lady who asked the bank teller for her money in big bills and the teller told her she couldn't because they all are one size. Hmmm. I once couldn't hear my friend on the phone because I was holding it upside down.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Awww! And I'm sure all that babysitting is sooooo burdensome!! :roll:


Luckily, she is a little sweetie and no trouble to get to bed!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Luckily, she is a little sweetie and no trouble to get to bed!


I just had to laugh :-D  :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Rebecca. I've been away most of the day today so wasn't able to get to it.  xxxooo


I noticed your absence and was going to worry but then thought you might be out xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I can't get a quiet moment! My neighbor wants to park his car in our garage and I agreed since I don't use it. Sooo today we cleared a lot of things. Put some out for take away, gave some to a neighbor, some metal to a nice man who stopped to help open the overhead door which was stuck, some saved. also found three more kittens which we took to the rescue group. One may be adopted by a lady I know who,wants one. I'm sooo tired,and we must go back tomorrow. I'd like to be on here but no luck. And I'm missing my knitting group tomorrow which makes me unhappy. Wish I had some of those tasty items tonight.


It's a shame you have to miss your knitting group, you need these havens in your day xxxxxx

How lovely to have found more kittens :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a good day in town with DIL today, I got them a soup maker like mine and a few bits of yarn to try and teach her to knit! Tonight I am baby sitting for a couple of hours! Xxxx


It's great to hear you are having good times. How lovely to have some time just you and Charlotte, make the most of it xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> We all do like that. I went thru a drive thru where you pay at the first window then pick up at the second. So I'm sitting at the first window waiting for the order. Finally caught on. My friend sent me an email about a lady who asked the bank teller for her money in big bills and the teller told her she couldn't because they all are one size. Hmmm. I once couldn't hear my friend on the phone because I was holding it upside down.


How funny.... :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Another one, at the risk of boring you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I seem to have monopolised with my comments. It was nice of Jean to contact us with news on our dear friend Pearly.
> I went to the craft group this morning, I walked in & knew so many people, most of whom I haven't seen for years. I made to feel very welcome & promised to go back. I was knitting on a circular needle & they want me to do a 'master class' on circular needles. They make lots of things to sell for the local community, I think I shall be very happy going there!
> Have a good evening / day all. Xxx


How lovely to meet some old friends and to find such a group. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Another one, at the risk of boring you!


Lovely phots of your little princess and the quilt is beautiful, I am sure she will treasure it xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's a shame you have to miss your knitting group, you need these havens in your day xxxxxx
> 
> How lovely to have found more kittens :thumbup:


I quite agree x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Apparently it has been the wettest August for a while and all the rain has come in the last few days.


I was woken early by the phohe ringing and it was some stupid man who said he was from Windows and that there was something wrong with my compute , l wish there was some way to stop these random calls.

The gks are coming to stay for a few days to give their parents some peace and quiet before the new term starts.

Sending loads of healing hugs to Pearlie and live to everyone xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I am home again! DH is still at the airport. It is taking longer than usual to clear everything away because large vehicles still cannot get in or out. I slept there again Monday night. Yesterday I spent with the boys and a cousin of Sarah's and slept on their sofa last night. I am absolutely Kn....ered.

We have been hounded by all the national papers, here and at Merlin's. And the story on the front page of the Sun with Alan's details was all wrong. They got the wrong person. The guy in the photo had been identified as Alan, but nobody knows who he was! They got wind of Sarah's story so now they are hounding her for a 'felicity' story. 

Sarah, who has been in labour since the crash on Saturday is finally in hospital. News in the next post as you may have 'switched off' by now on this one.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls....I slept fine last night. I think the boys did!!!!Its a beasutiful sunny day here.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

HE FINALLY MADE IT!!!!!

After three days of constant pain the hospital finally capitulated and gave Sarah a 'C' section sometime between 3 and 3.30 this morning.

HUNTER PATRICK JONES weighs a healthy 6 lbs 13 ozs; 3.04 kilos. There is a photo on Merlin's phone but I cannot see him in person yet as both mother and baby have an infection from the prolonged labour. It may be a couple of days before I can see him, but he is (of course) absolutely beautiful. And Mum looks so happy in the photo. She finally has her son.

When Merlin sends me the photo online I'll post it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope Purly is doing OK. She really must slow down. Nice to hear from Jean. Thanks Jean.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Another one, at the risk of boring you!


beautiful photos. Your son is like you :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> HE FINALLY MADE IT!!!!!
> 
> After three days of constant pain the hospital finally capitulated and gave Sarah a 'C' section sometime between 3 and 3.30 this morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and thank goodness it's all over. Hoping Mum and baby are soon back to good health. Hope you and Alan xan get some rest. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> HE FINALLY MADE IT!!!!!
> 
> After three days of constant pain the hospital finally capitulated and gave Sarah a 'C' section sometime between 3 and 3.30 this morning.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the world little boy..... Thats a good job over with. Wait until the press get to knoe about it :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am home again! DH is still at the airport. It is taking longer than usual to clear everything away because large vehicles still cannot get in or out. I slept there again Monday night. Yesterday I spent with the boys and a cousin of Sarah's and slept on their sofa last night. I am absolutely Kn....ered.
> 
> We have been hounded by all the national papers, here and at Merlin's. And the story on the front page of the Sun with Alan's details was all wrong. They got the wrong person. The guy in the photo had been identified as Alan, but nobody knows who he was! They got wind of Sarah's story so now they are hounding her for a 'felicity' story.
> 
> Sarah, who has been in labour since the crash on Saturday is finally in hospital. News in the next post as you may have 'switched off' by now on this one.


Aren't the paparazzi a bunch of twits?! Hope they leave you alone soon dear so you can start getting back to normal. Hang in there, we're all with you and hope Hunter makes a safe appearance very soon! Xxxx
Edit :Oops, just read on to find our new baby has arrived! Many congratulations all round and hope Sarah and baby Hunter are both well soon! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> beautiful photos. Your son is like you :thumbup:


Poor s*d!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Welcome to the world little boy..... Thats a good job over with. Wait until the press get to knoe about it :roll:


they know she was in labour.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just been to waken tyhe boys and it looks like it could be a big job....Ive heard they are sleeping all mornings...Well....we shall see!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just been to waken tyhe boys and it looks like it could be a big job....Ive heard they are sleeping all mornings...Well....we shall see!


Go Grandma go!xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am ET and 13'C (55'F). I'm debating whether I should take a jacket.
It is just starting to get light out. It's hard to wake up while it is still dark out.
I've had 2 little skunks on the porch already and 2 cats. The cats just sat still and let the skunks come right up to them. I guess they knew they were in less trouble with the babies.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just been to waken tyhe boys and it looks like it could be a big job....Ive heard they are sleeping all mornings...Well....we shall see!


I can send Bella-kitty over. She's very persistent at getting me out of bed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> HE FINALLY MADE IT!!!!!
> 
> After three days of constant pain the hospital finally capitulated and gave Sarah a 'C' section sometime between 3 and 3.30 this morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. I hope the paparazzi will find something else to chase and be gone by the time Sarah and Hunter come home.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Apparently it has been the wettest August for a while and all the rain has come in the last few days.
> 
> I was woken early by the phohe ringing and it was some stupid man who said he was from Windows and that there was something wrong with my compute , l wish there was some way to stop these random calls.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your time with gks.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Another one, at the risk of boring you!


That's a lovely picture.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's a shame you have to miss your knitting group, you need these havens in your day xxxxxx
> 
> How lovely to have found more kittens :thumbup:


I miss kittens. I've seen 2 six month olds in our neighbourhood, but nothing younger this year. The "spay and release" group has been doing a good job, I guess.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Luckily, she is a little sweetie and no trouble to get to bed!


Charlotte is a sweetie.
I can't make heads or tails of the bottom picture.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I can't get a quiet moment! My neighbor wants to park his car in our garage and I agreed since I don't use it. Sooo today we cleared a lot of things. Put some out for take away, gave some to a neighbor, some metal to a nice man who stopped to help open the overhead door which was stuck, some saved. also found three more kittens which we took to the rescue group. One may be adopted by a lady I know who,wants one. I'm sooo tired,and we must go back tomorrow. I'd like to be on here but no luck. And I'm missing my knitting group tomorrow which makes me unhappy. Wish I had some of those tasty items tonight.


I've been waking up tired. I blame the shorter days.
Don't work too hard.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go and I just want to curl up on the couch and sleep.
I'll be drinking tea from my travel mug on the way to work.
I'm wishing that Purley, and Saxy's newest gk are home soon.
GSusan and Londy have fun with your gks.
Jollypolly don't work too hard and hopefully you can meet up with one of your groups.

Everyone have a great day.
Happy crafting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

View from the dining room. So much rain and thunder and lightening, so much for August being the height of the summer!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> HE FINALLY MADE IT!!!!!
> 
> After three days of constant pain the hospital finally capitulated and gave Sarah a 'C' section sometime between 3 and 3.30 this morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and welcome Hunter xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Another one, at the risk of boring you!


I'm not bored, enjoying them all :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Apparently it has been the wettest August for a while and all the rain has come in the last few days.
> 
> I was woken early by the phohe ringing and it was some stupid man who said he was from Windows and that there was something wrong with my compute , l wish there was some way to stop these random calls.
> 
> ...


I got them a while ago, they said they were from windows support, I said my windows don't need support.... :twisted:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls....I slept fine last night. I think the boys did!!!!Its a beasutiful sunny day here.


That's good :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Another one, at the risk of boring you!


Hoorah you got it to her, bet she loves it. Made with lots of love too! She will probably appreciate the true meaning of it when she's older. So pleased you are having a good time!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> HE FINALLY MADE IT!!!!!
> 
> After three days of constant pain the hospital finally capitulated and gave Sarah a 'C' section sometime between 3 and 3.30 this morning.
> 
> ...


congratulations to you all, Sarah must be exhausted! Look forward to seeing a photo of Hunter, love the name by the way!
Hope you can keep those newspaper people away from Sarah, she doesn't need that, but it would make good reading for 'someone.'


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> I got them a while ago, they said they were from windows support, I said my windows don't need support.... :twisted:


They phoned here yesterday, I to.d him I didn't have a computer!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Another one, at the risk of boring you!


Lots of snuggles for Miss C --- she's going to treasure that quilt forever.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> congratulations to you all, Sarah must be exhausted! Look forward to seeing a photo of Hunter, love the name by the way!
> Hope you can keep those newspaper people away from Sarah, she doesn't need that, but it would make good reading for 'someone.'


Congratulations....sorry about the infection and hope it clears up quickly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Luckily, she is a little sweetie and no trouble to get to bed!


And a little cutie, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> View from the dining room. So much rain and thunder and lightening, so much for August being the height of the summer!


That's a lovely photo...I can see just being warm and cozy inside while watching the rain and lightening and hearing the thunder. I love reading all day on days like that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Another one, at the risk of boring you!


Definitely not bored! That is so great to see them both with that quilt!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> How lovely to meet some old friends and to find such a group. Xx


Ditto from me, Chris!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Apparently it has been the wettest August for a while and all the rain has come in the last few days.
> 
> I was woken early by the phohe ringing and it was some stupid man who said he was from Windows and that there was something wrong with my compute , l wish there was some way to stop these random calls.
> 
> ...


And I believe we've got the driest summer on record!

I hate those calls!

Enjoy your time with the GKs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> HE FINALLY MADE IT!!!!!
> 
> After three days of constant pain the hospital finally capitulated and gave Sarah a 'C' section sometime between 3 and 3.30 this morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all! Wonderful that he has finally arrived, but so sorry that they both have an infection. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Poor s*d!!


Not at all!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> View from the dining room. So much rain and thunder and lightening, so much for August being the height of the summer!


Wow! That's pretty soggy looking.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a lovely photo...I can see just being warm and cozy inside while watching the rain and lightening and hearing the thunder. I love reading all day on days like that.


I do, too! It's so cozy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Rain stopped about an hour ago and the sun came out so LM was running barefoot round the garden, hut l think uts gojng to rain again soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Rain stopped about an hour ago and the sun came out so LM was running barefoot round the garden, hut l think uts gojng to rain again soon.


That's a lovely photo!  xxxooo


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> HE FINALLY MADE IT!!!!!
> 
> After three days of constant pain the hospital finally capitulated and gave Sarah a 'C' section sometime between 3 and 3.30 this morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Saxy! And the same to Hunter and his mommy and daddy. :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> HE FINALLY MADE IT!!!!!
> 
> After three days of constant pain the hospital finally capitulated and gave Sarah a 'C' section sometime between 3 and 3.30 this morning.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## Jeanek (Aug 24, 2015)

I am with Cheri at her rehab and she wants you all to know that she loves you and appreciates your kind wishes. It means so much to her and makes her feel so much better to hear from you all. 
Love to you all 
XXX
Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> I am with Cheri at her rehab and she wants you all to know that she loves you and appreciates your kind wishes. It means so much to her and makes her feel so much better to hear from you all.
> Love to you all
> XXX
> Purly


Thank you, Jean. Please give her many, many warm and gentle and healing hugs from all of us! We love you, Purly!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Charlotte is a sweetie.
> I can't make heads or tails of the bottom picture.


I know, she really creeped me out! She has her coat on back to front, hood over her face and legs down the sleeves!?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's good :thumbup:


So glad you are getting some decent weather at last, especially while you have the boys Blooming freezing here again and it sounds like it's been raining but at least we had a better day here yesterday! Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hoorah you got it to her, bet she loves it. Made with lots of love too! She will probably appreciate the true meaning of it when she's older. So pleased you are having a good time!


Yes, she loves it but I'm not sure if it can take too much bed bouncing and I am quite expecting that her mum will put it away for a while when I'm gone, that's fine!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> I am with Cheri at her rehab and she wants you all to know that she loves you and appreciates your kind wishes. It means so much to her and makes her feel so much better to hear from you all.
> Love to you all
> XXX
> Purly


Then we will keep sending them until she is better!Thanks for being there Jean, we would be worried sick!xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> I am with Cheri at her rehab and she wants you all to know that she loves you and appreciates your kind wishes. It means so much to her and makes her feel so much better to hear from you all.
> Love to you all
> XXX
> Purly


Keep the updates coming Jean. A big hello and lots of hugs from me xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know, she really creeped me out! She has her coat on back to front, hood over her face and legs down the sleeves!?


She's as potty as her Grandma. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> I am with Cheri at her rehab and she wants you all to know that she loves you and appreciates your kind wishes. It means so much to her and makes her feel so much better to hear from you all.
> Love to you all
> XXX
> Purly


Thank you so mych Jean for keeping us posted. Pearlue a zillion gentle healing hugs coming to you, we love you and want you to get better. Xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad you are getting some decent weather at last, especially while you have the boys Blooming freezing here again and it sounds like it's been raining but at least we had a better day here yesterday! Xxx


We have had so much rain today just dont know where it has all come from, lovely clear skies tonight with a beautiful moon. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Luckily, she is a little sweetie and no trouble to get to bed!


That is funny!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I got them a while ago, they said they were from windows support, I said my windows don't need support.... :twisted:


 :lol: :lol: that is funny they call here to and I tell them all the time if there was a problem my DH would fix it!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I seem to have monopolised with my comments. It was nice of Jean to contact us with news on our dear friend Pearly.
> I went to the craft group this morning, I walked in & knew so many people, most of whom I haven't seen for years. I made to feel very welcome & promised to go back. I was knitting on a circular needle & they want me to do a 'master class' on circular needles. They make lots of things to sell for the local community, I think I shall be very happy going there!
> Have a good evening / day all. Xxx


I love working with circular needles, the straight ones get in my way all the time 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aw, who said Beavertails? I could really go for one of those right now!


Hello Londy, it is freezing here this morning, my DH doesn't believe in turning on the heater 😦, I think he got that characteristic from his father


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good very early morning from New Zealand! It is about 5.30am here and I have been awake since 3.30! I think I have heard the patter of tiny feet so suspect Charlotte may have kept mummy and daddy awake too!


Aren't little children wonderful, with their ability to wake often through the night? DD4 had a rough night a couple of nights ago, she the night began with only the parents I. The bed, then the twins joined them, and finally DD4 woke to find miss 3 curled up in the crook of her knees 😐


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Another one, at the risk of boring you!


Special times xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I just had to laugh :-D  :-D


Me too! Adorable!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LISA!!! XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's a shame you have to miss your knitting group, you need these havens in your day xxxxxx
> 
> How lovely to have found more kittens :thumbup:


I'm having a problem finding the kitten lady's phone number...will try calling others who might have it. 
I can't believe I'm turning 70 when all my friends are 21
Of course I ended my 69th year in a big way. Two policemen, one with gun drawn approached me. I was sitting on my lawn chair knitting while The fellow who is emptying my garage and looks like a thin Steve Harvey was trying to get the overhead door to go up. Son and neighbor lady in baseball cap were assisting. Another neighbor thought someone was breaking into,my garage and called the police. I thought they were doing a drug bust and we were about to be caught in the cross fire. But I had my knitting needles ready if needed for protection. I thanked the neighbor for showing concern. I told the guy not to cut the cable yesterday but he didn't listen. So now he is getting a door man to fix it Friday. I missed my knitting group for nothing! Tonight my friend, my son and his two friend's went to a restaurant which gives a chicken wing for each birthday year. We got 70 wings! Free! And we had two pizzas. I don't like wings but they did.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> I am with Cheri at her rehab and she wants you all to know that she loves you and appreciates your kind wishes. It means so much to her and makes her feel so much better to hear from you all.
> Love to you all
> XXX
> Purly


Purly, you are missed so much here. I'm sure you will be fine very soon. I hope you are up to knitting in rehab.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go and I just want to curl up on the couch and sleep.
> I'll be drinking tea from my travel mug on the way to work.
> I'm wishing that Purley, and Saxy's newest gk are home soon.
> GSusan and Londy have fun with your gks.
> ...


All I can do is sit and supervise. Brought my knitting. The lady across the alley came and talks on and on plus wants thing in my garage I'm not getting rid of. I'm trying not to be upset with her. I had to go into,the garage to keep quiet. She was starting to clip in my yard after I told her three times not to,cut anything! There is something wrong with her!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Another one, at the risk of boring you!


Baby and quilt are lovely. Handsome gent,too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> HE FINALLY MADE IT!!!!!
> 
> After three days of constant pain the hospital finally capitulated and gave Sarah a 'C' section sometime between 3 and 3.30 this morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Such a long time t o be in pain. I'm glad she has her bundle of joy finally. His name is charming.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I can't get a quiet moment! My neighbor wants to park his car in our garage and I agreed since I don't use it. Sooo today we cleared a lot of things. Put some out for take away, gave some to a neighbor, some metal to a nice man who stopped to help open the overhead door which was stuck, some saved. also found three more kittens which we took to the rescue group. One may be adopted by a lady I know who,wants one. I'm sooo tired,and we must go back tomorrow. I'd like to be on here but no luck. And I'm missing my knitting group tomorrow which makes me unhappy. Wish I had some of those tasty items tonight.


I didn't mention....the gent who helped introduced himself told me I taught his daughter in second grade.she is 19 now, time flies. She was a darling child. Im so,blessed ...he was there at the moment I needed him.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I didn't mention....the gent who helped introduced himself told me I taught his daughter in second grade.she is 19 now, time flies. She was a darling child. Im so,blessed ...he was there at the moment I needed him.


Jolly - things often happen like that. I think that the Universe supplies what is needed, when it is needed. 😊


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Polly

Hope you have a good day :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Lisa

Have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm having a problem finding the kitten lady's phone number...will try calling others who might have it.
> I can't believe I'm turning 70 when all my friends are 21
> Of course I ended my 69th year in a big way. Two policemen, one with gun drawn approached me. I was sitting on my lawn chair knitting while The fellow who is emptying my garage and looks like a thin Steve Harvey was trying to get the overhead door to go up. Son and neighbor lady in baseball cap were assisting. Another neighbor thought someone was breaking into,my garage and called the police. I thought they were doing a drug bust and we were about to be caught in the cross fire. But I had my knitting needles ready if needed for protection. I thanked the neighbor for showing concern. I told the guy not to cut the cable yesterday but he didn't listen. So now he is getting a door man to fix it Friday. I missed my knitting group for nothing! Tonight my friend, my son and his two friend's went to a restaurant which gives a chicken wing for each birthday year. We got 70 wings! Free! And we had two pizzas. I don't like wings but they did.


Oh no.....glad it turned out OK


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Love to Purly, thinking of her & sending massive hugs!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I love working with circular needles, the straight ones get in my way all the time 😕


I so agree! I'm giving my straight needles to a knitting group, I have so many I don't use now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAYS LISA AND POLLY

Lots of love and hugs to you both xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, the sun is almost shining. GKs are staying and we are being lazy, going to do some baking and go for a swim later.

Have a lovely day everyone xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls.it looks sunny out there. I have no plans for todasy...maybe go out for some fish and chips later...I was talking with the boys at 2am...one of them wanted cereal!!! nope!! he didnt get it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> I am with Cheri at her rehab and she wants you all to know that she loves you and appreciates your kind wishes. It means so much to her and makes her feel so much better to hear from you all.
> Love to you all
> XXX
> Purly


hello...my purley...You are always on my mind..get well quickly. i love you


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy birthday lisa..

Happy birthday jolly.

happy birthday tammy......love you all. x 

have a great day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm being really lazy this morning. It's 11.15 and I've only just got showered and dressed. MM wants to go to IKEA today, I may well indulge her. It's her first trip out since her op and she's very self conscious of the bruising.....


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am ET and 14'C (57'F). Cloud, drizzle and patches of sun again.
There is fire in Toronto in Kensington Market just north of Romni wool shop right now. All old buildings. I hope they put the fire out before it gets to Romni. Save the wool!
(I'm bad)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm being really lazy this morning. It's 11.15 and I've only just got showered and dressed. MM wants to go to IKEA today, I may well indulge her. It's her first trip out since her op and she's very self conscious of the bruising.....


Enjoy your outing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday lisa..
> 
> Happy birthday jolly.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday, happy birthday, happy birthday
from me too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls.it looks sunny out there. I have no plans for todasy...maybe go out for some fish and chips later...I was talking with the boys at 2am...one of them wanted cereal!!! nope!! he didnt get it.


I just packed my lunch, pieces of lamb, wild rice, tzatziki sauce and a wrap to put it all in.
I'd rather have the fish and chips with you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, the sun is almost shining. GKs are staying and we are being lazy, going to do some baking and go for a swim later.
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone xxxx


That sounds like fun. Everyone get full of flour, then into the water later.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I so agree! I'm giving my straight needles to a knitting group, I have so many I don't use now.


I've kept some. I gave a bunch to my neice when she wanted to learn how to knit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I didn't mention....the gent who helped introduced himself told me I taught his daughter in second grade.she is 19 now, time flies. She was a darling child. Im so,blessed ...he was there at the moment I needed him.


I think he was quite pleased that he was able to help you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> All I can do is sit and supervise. Brought my knitting. The lady across the alley came and talks on and on plus wants thing in my garage I'm not getting rid of. I'm trying not to be upset with her. I had to go into,the garage to keep quiet. She was starting to clip in my yard after I told her three times not to,cut anything! There is something wrong with her!


Maybe she has a hearing problem like mum. We have long discussions of what we are going to do, then she does her own thing anyways because she didn't hear half the conversation.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm having a problem finding the kitten lady's phone number...will try calling others who might have it.
> I can't believe I'm turning 70 when all my friends are 21
> Of course I ended my 69th year in a big way. Two policemen, one with gun drawn approached me. I was sitting on my lawn chair knitting while The fellow who is emptying my garage and looks like a thin Steve Harvey was trying to get the overhead door to go up. Son and neighbor lady in baseball cap were assisting. Another neighbor thought someone was breaking into,my garage and called the police. I thought they were doing a drug bust and we were about to be caught in the cross fire. But I had my knitting needles ready if needed for protection. I thanked the neighbor for showing concern. I told the guy not to cut the cable yesterday but he didn't listen. So now he is getting a door man to fix it Friday. I missed my knitting group for nothing! Tonight my friend, my son and his two friend's went to a restaurant which gives a chicken wing for each birthday year. We got 70 wings! Free! And we had two pizzas. I don't like wings but they did.


That sounds like something you would see on TV.

The wings deal sounds great.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Aren't little children wonderful, with their ability to wake often through the night? DD4 had a rough night a couple of nights ago, she the night began with only the parents I. The bed, then the twins joined them, and finally DD4 woke to find miss 3 curled up in the crook of her knees 😐


I hope they had a big bed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> I am with Cheri at her rehab and she wants you all to know that she loves you and appreciates your kind wishes. It means so much to her and makes her feel so much better to hear from you all.
> Love to you all
> XXX
> Purly


Thanks for keeping us in touch. Gentle hugs to Purly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your outing.


I'm sure we will, I enjoy going out with her, we have a good giggle together :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I so agree! I'm giving my straight needles to a knitting group, I have so many I don't use now.


Just this week I took a load down to my nearest charity shop, they were all metal or plastic. I've kept all my wooden/bamboo straights though...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go.
> Everyone have a great day.


Have a good day too. I'm off to wash the dishes and then clean the bathroom while MM gets herself into gear!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> I am with Cheri at her rehab and she wants you all to know that she loves you and appreciates your kind wishes. It means so much to her and makes her feel so much better to hear from you all.
> Love to you all
> XXX
> Purly


love you too Purly, even though I have never met you. I hope to one day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She's as potty as her Grandma. Xxxx


yep. I can just see June like that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I love working with circular needles, the straight ones get in my way all the time 😕


Me too. I can't work with straights anymore.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LISA!!! XXXXXXXXXXXX


Yeah! Happy birthday Lisa and Jollypolly! And Tammie even if you're no longer with us.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday lisa..
> 
> Happy birthday jolly.
> 
> ...


From me too!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LISA!!! XXXXXXXXXXXX


And from me, too, Lisa. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Polly
> 
> Hope you have a good day :thumbup:


And Happy Birthday to you from me, too, Polly!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am ET and 14'C (57'F). Cloud, drizzle and patches of sun again.
> There is fire in Toronto in Kensington Market just north of Romni wool shop right now. All old buildings. I hope they put the fire out before it gets to Romni. Save the wool!
> (I'm bad)


Good morning. It's 63F here this a.m. We're supposed to be getting rain tomorrow night and off and on through the weekend. We'll see.

That's too bad about the fire in Toronto. I hope they get it put out soon!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am ET and 14'C (57'F). Cloud, drizzle and patches of sun again.
> There is fire in Toronto in Kensington Market just north of Romni wool shop right now. All old buildings. I hope they put the fire out before it gets to Romni. Save the wool!
> (I'm bad)


Hope they stop the fire and save the wool xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gks decided we are making a carrot cake and a cheesecake, been and bought all the ingredients, probably do the baking after swimming. 

I prefer circular needles too, just love KnitPro Symfonies xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's 63F here this a.m. We're supposed to be getting rain tomorrow night and off and on through the weekend. We'll see.
> 
> That's too bad about the fire in Toronto. I hope they get it put out soon!


Morning Pam, still raininb on and off here xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm having a problem finding the kitten lady's phone number...will try calling others who might have it.
> I can't believe I'm turning 70 when all my friends are 21
> Of course I ended my 69th year in a big way. Two policemen, one with gun drawn approached me. I was sitting on my lawn chair knitting while The fellow who is emptying my garage and looks like a thin Steve Harvey was trying to get the overhead door to go up. Son and neighbor lady in baseball cap were assisting. Another neighbor thought someone was breaking into,my garage and called the police. I thought they were doing a drug bust and we were about to be caught in the cross fire. But I had my knitting needles ready if needed for protection. I thanked the neighbor for showing concern. I told the guy not to cut the cable yesterday but he didn't listen. So now he is getting a door man to fix it Friday. I missed my knitting group for nothing! Tonight my friend, my son and his two friend's went to a restaurant which gives a chicken wing for each birthday year. We got 70 wings! Free! And we had two pizzas. I don't like wings but they did.


Didn't the neighbor recognize you?

Happy Birthday!! I would have loved the wings so would DD!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LISA!!! XXXXXXXXXXXX


Thank you Londy!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just this week I took a load down to my nearest charity shop, they were all metal or plastic. I've kept all my wooden/bamboo straights though...


I think I need to find someone to donate my straights to because I never use them I use circulars or DPN's, I don't like how my edges turn out when I have used them but it has been ages since I made anything with them!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It is 62 F here and it is a little chilly I finished the baby blanket for DH last night just have a few ends to weave in and I started a little hat for him and it is almost done 8 rows till the decrease rounds and they are quick I make this little hat for all the baby's just a simple 2 by 2 rib so stretchy and they can wear it a long time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gks decided we are making a carrot cake and a cheesecake, been and bought all the ingredients, probably do the baking after swimming.
> 
> I prefer circular needles too, just love KnitPro Symfonies xx


I prefer circulars, too.  xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has been for a walk today but I stsyed home....Weve just had dinner and still no plans made today hahaha. This is a very relaxing holiday I must say...I seem to be only needed at meal times haha.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I prefer circulars, too.  xxxooo


Well..I'm going to stand up for straight needles......I knot on straights and I cant seem to cope unless I have a needle under my right armpit....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has been for a walk today but I stsyed home....Weve just had dinner and still no plans made today hahaha. This is a very relaxing holiday I must say...I seem to be only needed at meal times haha.


Glad you are having a relaxing time :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well..I'm going to stand up for straight needles......I knot on straights and I cant seem to cope unless I have a needle under my right armpit....


Stick with what you feel comfortable with, no need to change because everyone around is doing different xxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Well..I'm going to stand up for straight needles......I knot on straights and I cant seem to cope unless I have a needle under my right armpit....


Someone has to keep the straight needle manufacturer in business. I was fascinated in you way of knitting and you do produce beautiful knitting


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Someone has to keep the straight needle manufacturer in business. I was fascinated in you way of knitting and you do produce beautiful knitting


I would love to see her knit and I agree she does do beautiful work!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Someone has to keep the straight needle manufacturer in business. I was fascinated in you way of knitting and you do produce beautiful knitting


Thankyou Chrissy I try but dont knit half as much as I should.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Just popping in to wish a *Happy Birthday* to all of today's birthday ladies!! And a cheerful day to all the non-birthday folks, too! :lol:

Re: straights and circulars, I have to stand with you on the straights, GS. I do use circulars for large pieces now and for knitting in the round, but I started with straights many, many, many years ago and I still prefer them for some projects.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello everyone...Happy Birthdays!!

I still use straight needles for some doilies and washcloths, but use the circulars for most of my projects.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well..I'm going to stand up for straight needles......I knot on straights and I cant seem to cope unless I have a needle under my right armpit....


Well it's good that at least one of us is keeping the traditional way going! Not me though, I haven't used straights since I first picked up a circular!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou Chrissy I try but dont knit half as much as I should.


No 'should' about it, it's meant to be a pleasure - unless you work in a knitting factory of course!! Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our Polly and to Tammie too, if you are reading this Tam, drop by for a chat sometime, we miss you!! Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from Wellington! Had a good day yesterday, no idea what we did in the morning but had all the furniture outside or on the beds ready for the carpet cleaners by 1.00pm and then took Charlotte and her little friend for a very hilly walk with DIL &ds to the beach. It was lovely and sunny but still pretty cold but we had fun. In the evening, a baby sitter arrived and we went to a fund raiser for Charlotte's play centre which involved some local politicians having an hilarious debate, it was quite entertaining except I didn't know any of the people they were lampooning! I did win the big raffle though!!Toys, toiletries, a massage cinema tickets and lots of vouchers for local eateries. Yay!!!. Time I got out of bed, lots of love to you all, especially those not feeling so good! Xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from Wellington! Had a good day yesterday, no idea what we did in the morning but had all the furniture outside or on the beds ready for the carpet cleaners by 1.00pm and then took Charlotte and her little friend for a very hilly walk with DIL &ds to the beach. It was lovely and sunny but still pretty cold but we had fun. In the evening, a baby sitter arrived and we went to a fund raiser for Charlotte's play centre which involved some local politicians having an hilarious debate, it was quite entertaining except I didn't know any of the people they were lampooning! I did win the big raffle though!!Toys, toiletries, a massage cinema tickets and lots of vouchers for local eateries. Yay!!!. Time I got out of bed, lots of love to you all, especially those not feeling so good! Xxxxxxx


You sound as though you are having fun! Well done on the raffle!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from Wellington! Had a good day yesterday, no idea what we did in the morning but had all the furniture outside or on the beds ready for the carpet cleaners by 1.00pm and then took Charlotte and her little friend for a very hilly walk with DIL &ds to the beach. It was lovely and sunny but still pretty cold but we had fun. In the evening, a baby sitter arrived and we went to a fund raiser for Charlotte's play centre which involved some local politicians having an hilarious debate, it was quite entertaining except I didn't know any of the people they were lampooning! I did win the big raffle though!!Toys, toiletries, a massage cinema tickets and lots of vouchers for local eateries. Yay!!!. Time I got out of bed, lots of love to you all, especially those not feeling so good! Xxxxxxx


Brilliant on winning the raffle. You certtainly are keeping busy. Love youlots too xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London, I can hear the joy coming through in your posts. So glad that you're having a wonderful time. Great going on the raffle --- sounds like quite the haul.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a fun day. This korning took the gks shopping to buy some ingredients for the great knanna's bake off. LM flose yo nake a carrot xake with cream cheese topping and GS2 chose to make a cheesecake. 
Went for a swim after lunch, the gks were practicing their diving. Once we got home the baking began...one at each end of the kitchen table. They turned into real bake off competitors, aprons on and working against the clock. Mary Berry and Paul Hollywood (alias Mummy and Daddy) arrive tomorrow for the judging.

Hope you are having or have had a good day xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think I need to find someone to donate my straights to because I never use them I use circulars or DPN's, I don't like how my edges turn out when I have used them but it has been ages since I made anything with them!!!


I use my skinny straights as blocking wires but unless I can find a use for the fat ones, they will be going to the charity shop too!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from Wellington! Had a good day yesterday, no idea what we did in the morning but had all the furniture outside or on the beds ready for the carpet cleaners by 1.00pm and then took Charlotte and her little friend for a very hilly walk with DIL &ds to the beach. It was lovely and sunny but still pretty cold but we had fun. In the evening, a baby sitter arrived and we went to a fund raiser for Charlotte's play centre which involved some local politicians having an hilarious debate, it was quite entertaining except I didn't know any of the people they were lampooning! I did win the big raffle though!!Toys, toiletries, a massage cinema tickets and lots of vouchers for local eateries. Yay!!!. Time I got out of bed, lots of love to you all, especially those not feeling so good! Xxxxxxx


You are having fun :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a fun day. This korning took the gks shopping to buy some ingredients for the great knanna's bake off. LM flose yo nake a carrot xake with cream cheese topping and GS2 chose to make a cheesecake.
> Went for a swim after lunch, the gks were practicing their diving. Once we got home the baking began...one at each end of the kitchen table. They turned into real bake off competitors, aprons on and working against the clock. Mary Berry and Paul Hollywood (alias Mummy and Daddy) arrive tomorrow for the judging.
> 
> Hope you are having or have had a good day xxxx


Have you been at the rosé again :XD: 
Great fun to have your own mini bake off. MM and I are watching the bake off together. We've chosen one competitor each to see whose choice goes furthest. Who ever's competitor goes out first has to bake something for the other....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have you been at the rosé again :XD:
> Great fun to have your own mini bake off. MM and I are watching the bake off together. We've chosen one competitor each to see whose choice goes furthest. Who ever's competitor goes out first has to bake something for the other....


Guilty as charged, had some rosè with my dinner which csused s severe atttack of typolitis! Off to bed now as sewing group here in the morning.

Night night xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from Wellington! Had a good day yesterday, no idea what we did in the morning but had all the furniture outside or on the beds ready for the carpet cleaners by 1.00pm and then took Charlotte and her little friend for a very hilly walk with DIL &ds to the beach. It was lovely and sunny but still pretty cold but we had fun. In the evening, a baby sitter arrived and we went to a fund raiser for Charlotte's play centre which involved some local politicians having an hilarious debate, it was quite entertaining except I didn't know any of the people they were lampooning! I did win the big raffle though!!Toys, toiletries, a massage cinema tickets and lots of vouchers for local eateries. Yay!!!. Time I got out of bed, lots of love to you all, especially those not feeling so good! Xxxxxxx


That is awesome you did really good winning that!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I had to run some errands today and was going to make dinner but we got home late so I just bought something out and it was lousy bought a store cake also but it was good....I really wanted blackberry cobbler just didn't have enough time to make it...oh well guess I will make it over the weekend......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from Wellington! Had a good day yesterday, no idea what we did in the morning but had all the furniture outside or on the beds ready for the carpet cleaners by 1.00pm and then took Charlotte and her little friend for a very hilly walk with DIL &ds to the beach. It was lovely and sunny but still pretty cold but we had fun. In the evening, a baby sitter arrived and we went to a fund raiser for Charlotte's play centre which involved some local politicians having an hilarious debate, it was quite entertaining except I didn't know any of the people they were lampooning! I did win the big raffle though!!Toys, toiletries, a massage cinema tickets and lots of vouchers for local eateries. Yay!!!. Time I got out of bed, lots of love to you all, especially those not feeling so good! Xxxxxxx


That sounds like a great day and evening! And well done on winning the raffle!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a fun day. This korning took the gks shopping to buy some ingredients for the great knanna's bake off. LM flose yo nake a carrot xake with cream cheese topping and GS2 chose to make a cheesecake.
> Went for a swim after lunch, the gks were practicing their diving. Once we got home the baking began...one at each end of the kitchen table. They turned into real bake off competitors, aprons on and working against the clock. Mary Berry and Paul Hollywood (alias Mummy and Daddy) arrive tomorrow for the judging.
> 
> Hope you are having or have had a good day xxxx


What fun!  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I had to run some errands today and was going to make dinner but we got home late so I just bought something out and it was lousy bought a store cake also but it was good....I really wanted blackberry cobbler just didn't have enough time to make it...oh well guess I will make it over the weekend......


But it was your birthday....oh well chores do not respect/observe birthdays :thumbdown:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning ladies, it's looking sunny here this morning so I've got towels in the washing machine.

Have a good day everyone xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Morning ladies, it's looking sunny here this morning so I've got towels in the washing machine.
> 
> Have a good day everyone xxxxxx


Good morning Rebecca, everyone here's still asleep. I better get organised as the sewing group is here this morning. Catch you all later xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening! Another busy day here in Wellington, had a look in a big store, a bit like Walmart, where I had some vouchers from the raffle to spend, got some trousers and a Cousin player for Charlotte. Then we went to buy a super doomed vacuum cleaner which has headlights! Then spent some more of my vouchers on a nice lunch near the harbour. 
Tonight we have been into the city to see the Lux light show where they have interactive light displaysall along the waterfront, very pretty!! I'm shattered now! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Rebecca, everyone here's still asleep. I better get organised as the sewing group is here this morning. Catch you all later xxx


Enjoy your day


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening! Another busy day here in Wellington, had a look in a big store, a bit like Walmart, where I had some vouchers from the raffle to spend, got some trousers and a Cousin player for Charlotte. Then we went to buy a super doomed vacuum cleaner which has headlights! Then spent some more of my vouchers on a nice lunch near the harbour.
> Tonight we have been into the city to see the Lux light show where they have interactive light displaysall along the waterfront, very pretty!! I'm shattered now! Xxxx


You won that raffle just at the right time xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening! Another busy day here in Wellington, had a look in a big store, a bit like Walmart,  where I had some vouchers from the raffle to spend, got some trousers and a Cousin player for Charlotte. Then we went to buy a super doomed vacuum cleaner which has headlights! Then spent some more of my vouchers on a nice lunch near the harbour.
> Tonight we have been into the city to see the Lux light show where they have interactive light displaysall along the waterfront, very pretty!! I'm shattered now! Xxxx


Great stuff, bit worried about the doomed vacuum cleaner though, is it going to blow up :twisted:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. 15'C. I intend to go doen the town for somr buttons. Then a look out this afternoon. two more nights to go then I'm home.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a fun day. This korning took the gks shopping to buy some ingredients for the great knanna's bake off. LM flose yo nake a carrot xake with cream cheese topping and GS2 chose to make a cheesecake.
> Went for a swim after lunch, the gks were practicing their diving. Once we got home the baking began...one at each end of the kitchen table. They turned into real bake off competitors, aprons on and working against the clock. Mary Berry and Paul Hollywood (alias Mummy and Daddy) arrive tomorrow for the judging.
> 
> Hope you are having or have had a good day xxxx


That sounds like fun, hope they cleared up after themselves! Last time I baked with Little O he had more fun throwing the ingredients around, I will try again when he is a little older. Your GKs are so lucky to have you!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 15'C. I intend to go doen the town for somr buttons. Then a look out this afternoon. two more nights to go then I'm home.


Good morning, Happy button shopping :-D


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Great stuff, bit worried about the doomed vacuum cleaner though, is it going to blow up :twisted:


 :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That sounds like fun, hope they cleared up after themselves! Last time I baked with Little O he had more fun throwing the ingredients around, I will try again when he is a little older. Your GKs are so lucky to have you!


Good morning. Cooking with children is one of my pet hates :XD:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good evening! Another busy day here in Wellington, had a look in a big store, a bit like Walmart, where I had some vouchers from the raffle to spend, got some trousers and a Cousin player for Charlotte. Then we went to buy a super doomed vacuum cleaner which has headlights! Then spent some more of my vouchers on a nice lunch near the harbour.
> Tonight we have been into the city to see the Lux light show where they have interactive light displaysall along the waterfront, very pretty!! I'm shattered now! Xxxx


Your raffle prize is certainly adding to your holiday! Continue to have fun!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 15'C. I intend to go doen the town for somr buttons. Then a look out this afternoon. two more nights to go then I'm home.


Have fun, are the boys up yet?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning chrissy...how are you?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. Cooking with children is one of my pet hates :XD:


That's because you do it at school! I used to hate it then too. Hope you have enjoyed your holiday? Time does fly by in the holidays though doesn't it!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> morning chrissy...how are you?


I'm ok, not been up long, my tummy is realy playing up again, dont want to go to Drs again. It's always when I get stressed & yesterday I was. Spent most of the day at hospital with DD as they kept her in after a routine appt. They let her come home last night. I will be so pleased when he is here, yes another grandson, we are planning a football team.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening! Another busy day here in Wellington, had a look in a big store, a bit like Walmart, where I had some vouchers from the raffle to spend, got some trousers and a Cousin player for Charlotte. Then we went to buy a super doomed vacuum cleaner which has headlights! Then spent some more of my vouchers on a nice lunch near the harbour.
> Tonight we have been into the city to see the Lux light show where they have interactive light displaysall along the waterfront, very pretty!! I'm shattered now! Xxxx


Note: There's no such thing as a cousin player! Did you guess it was ,meant to be Cd player? Bloomin predictive text!! Also, it was a super dooper vacuum cleaner!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6.32 am ETand 9'c. I am on my tablet right now as my computer would not start this morning and it is attempting repairs on itself. Our internet was out again last night.
Too many tech issues!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Note: There's no such thing as a cousin player! Did you guess it was ,meant to be Cd player? Bloomin predictive text!! Also, it was a super dooper vacuum cleaner!


I liked the doomed vacuum cleaner :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm ok, not been up long, my tummy is realy playing up again, dont want to go to Drs again. It's always when I get stressed & yesterday I was. Spent most of the day at hospital with DD as they kept her in after a routine appt. They let her come home last night. I will be so pleased when he is here, yes another grandson, we are planning a football team.


I hope your tummy settles soon. Get out your needles and start some boys knits.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 15'C. I intend to go doen the town for somr buttons. Then a look out this afternoon. two more nights to go then I'm home.


I need to go somewhere after work and find some buttons too.
Have fun shopping.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I had to run some errands today and was going to make dinner but we got home late so I just bought something out and it was lousy bought a store cake also but it was good....I really wanted blackberry cobbler just didn't have enough time to make it...oh well guess I will make it over the weekend......


I never like making dinner on my birthday. 3women in this house, you would think we could get our act together for the birthdays.
I'm glad your cake was good.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Typing on this tablet is not fun and my fingers are too fat to hit the page links properly. I'm hoping my computer has fixed itself by the time I get home tonight.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your tummy settles soon. Get out your needles and start some boys knits.


Thank you, that's what I'm doing this morning. Hope you get your tech troubles sorted, technology is a wonderful thing until it goes wrong. 
Have a good day at work.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have fun, are the boys up yet?


1 is and the other one is pretending he is.....DH and me have been out for coffee and buttons and its just started raining. I'm adamant they are coming out for fish and chips.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm ok, not been up long, my tummy is realy playing up again, dont want to go to Drs again. It's always when I get stressed & yesterday I was. Spent most of the day at hospital with DD as they kept her in after a routine appt. They let her come home last night. I will be so pleased when he is here, yes another grandson, we are planning a football team.


I should have gotten more buttons


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have you been at the rosé again :XD:
> Great fun to have your own mini bake off. MM and I are watching the bake off together. We've chosen one competitor each to see whose choice goes furthest. Who ever's competitor goes out first has to bake something for the other....


what a lovely mother and daughter thing todo.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening! Another busy day here in Wellington, had a look in a big store, a bit like Walmart, where I had some vouchers from the raffle to spend, got some trousers and a Cousin player for Charlotte. Then we went to buy a super doomed vacuum cleaner which has headlights! Then spent some more of my vouchers on a nice lunch near the harbour.
> Tonight we have been into the city to see the Lux light show where they have interactive light displaysall along the waterfront, very pretty!! I'm shattered now! Xxxx


You ARE doing well out of your winnings!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Great stuff, bit worried about the doomed vacuum cleaner though, is it going to blow up :twisted:


I wondered that!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Note: There's no such thing as a cousin player! Did you guess it was ,meant to be Cd player? Bloomin predictive text!! Also, it was a super dooper vacuum cleaner!


I thought domed Vac.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Finally we have glorious sunshine. Hopefully DH can clear the airfield soon and we can get back to our version of normality. 
I still haven't met my new GS. He had to have a chest X-ray yesterday. I'm waiting to hear from GS who is at work. I don't want to bother mum as she is also poorly and on antibiotics. The boys saw their brother for a few minutes Wednesday evening before he was whisked away. Biggest brother (11), who hadn't wanted this brother, said he recognised him instantly but didn't understand how. We do, don't we!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am ET and 14'C (57'F). Cloud, drizzle and patches of sun again.
> There is fire in Toronto in Kensington Market just north of Romni wool shop right now. All old buildings. I hope they put the fire out before it gets to Romni. Save the wool!
> (I'm bad)


No, just being practical ....... if the wool is damaged, how will you be able to get new wool? 😂😅😁😄😅😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope they had a big bed.


It is a big bed, but one needs a bed the size of the room, when three small children have decided to share mum & dad's bed 😁😀😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go.
> Everyone have a great day.


You try and have an entertaining time at work ☺


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gks decided we are making a carrot cake and a cheesecake, been and bought all the ingredients, probably do the baking after swimming.
> 
> I prefer circular needles too, just love KnitPro Symfonies xx


Yes, I love those also, but I just adore my carbon fibre tips, they are so smooth, and also feel a little warm to touch - which is great for my hands


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> But it was your birthday....oh well chores do not respect/observe birthdays :thumbdown:


I know they don't do they!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Note: There's no such thing as a cousin player! Did you guess it was ,meant to be Cd player? Bloomin predictive text!! Also, it was a super dooper vacuum cleaner!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I was wondering about both of those!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Note: There's no such thing as a cousin player! Did you guess it was ,meant to be Cd player? Bloomin predictive text!! Also, it was a super dooper vacuum cleaner!


I did wonder about the cousin player, it's given me a giggle :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to take Linky to the Dr. hope we don't get caught in traffic and I want to go to Sophie's haven't been since last October!!

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day!!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Note: There's no such thing as a cousin player! Did you guess it was ,meant to be Cd player? Bloomin predictive text!! Also, it was a super dooper vacuum cleaner!


I was wandering what the items were, I am so glad that you translatedo the wayward words 😂


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Finally we have glorious sunshine. Hopefully DH can clear the airfield soon and we can get back to our version of normality.
> I still haven't met my new GS. He had to have a chest X-ray yesterday. I'm waiting to hear from GS who is at work. I don't want to bother mum as she is also poorly and on antibiotics. The boys saw their brother for a few minutes Wednesday evening before he was whisked away. Biggest brother (11), who hadn't wanted this brother, said he recognised him instantly but didn't understand how. We do, don't we!


Hope you get to meet him soon and that you get back to your very own version of normality x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am off to take Linky to the Dr. hope we don't get caught in traffic and I want to go to Sophie's haven't been since last October!!
> 
> Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day!!
> 
> ...


Have a good day. Xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I was wandering what the items were, I am so glad that you translatedo the wayward words 😂


Hi Judi is it beginning to get a little warmer for you yet. We are beginning to get days with a promise of autumn in them.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening! Another busy day here in Wellington, had a look in a big store, a bit like Walmart, where I had some vouchers from the raffle to spend, got some trousers and a Cousin player for Charlotte. Then we went to buy a super doomed vacuum cleaner which has headlights! Then spent some more of my vouchers on a nice lunch near the harbour.
> Tonight we have been into the city to see the Lux light show where they have interactive light displaysall along the waterfront, very pretty!! I'm shattered now! Xxxx


Thanks for sharing your day with us, June. It's great that you won the raffle and can share the winnings with the family.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's because you do it at school! I used to hate it then too. Hope you have enjoyed your holiday? Time does fly by in the holidays though doesn't it!


Nope never even liked it with my own. In fact I admitted to my self a few years back I don't like cooking/baking full stop!
Yes I have enjoyed the holidays but they have flown by, Tuesday will be here all too soon :-(


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Thanks for sharing your day with us, June. It's great that you won the raffle and can share the winnings with the family.


Hi katynora it's good to see you here again. How are you?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Finally we have glorious sunshine. Hopefully DH can clear the airfield soon and we can get back to our version of normality.
> I still haven't met my new GS. He had to have a chest X-ray yesterday. I'm waiting to hear from GS who is at work. I don't want to bother mum as she is also poorly and on antibiotics. The boys saw their brother for a few minutes Wednesday evening before he was whisked away. Biggest brother (11), who hadn't wanted this brother, said he recognised him instantly but didn't understand how. We do, don't we!


Normality sounds like a lovely idea! I do hope you'll get to meet little Hunter soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening! Another busy day here in Wellington, had a look in a big store, a bit like Walmart, where I had some vouchers from the raffle to spend, got some trousers and a Cousin player for Charlotte. Then we went to buy a super doomed vacuum cleaner which has headlights! Then spent some more of my vouchers on a nice lunch near the harbour.
> Tonight we have been into the city to see the Lux light show where they have interactive light displaysall along the waterfront, very pretty!! I'm shattered now! Xxxx


Great day and great purchases!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hope you get to meet him soon and that you get back to your very own version of normality x


Me, too, Saxy!  xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We have been out to a great place for fish and chips. Its called Fat Face and it was wonderful. The boys have told me that I am more bossy than the other granparents, so I'm quite pleased Ive achieved something. I wont take people plates away and I wont pick towels up in a bathroom when they've finished with them....haha. TUFF!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

EDIT................. the cafe was called fish face and not fat face......I dnt think I'll ever be the same after this week...!!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> I did wonder about the cousin player, it's given me a giggle :thumbup:


I thought Our Londy was having a moment!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hope you get to see your new GS soon. I wish him & his mummy good health soon.
Hope your DH can soon be finished at the airfield. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> EDIT................. the cafe was called fish face and not fat face......I dnt think I'll ever be the same after this week...!!!!!


There is a shop called Fat Face, but they sell clothes! Glad you got your fish and chips, oil could eat that right now but will stick to the diet, so boring! I can eat the fish though but have to remove the batter, I do anyway.
Been sorting my straight needles, do you want any really long needles, if you do PM me & I will tell you what sizes I have.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have been out to a great place for fish and chips. Its called Fat Face and it was wonderful. The boys have told me that I am more bossy than the other granparents, so I'm quite pleased Ive achieved something. I wont take people plates away and I wont pick towels up in a bathroom when they've finished with them....haha. TUFF!


Good for you in making them pick up after themselves. You're not their maid!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi katynora it's good to see you here again. How are you?


I'm well, thank you, Rebecca. I hope the same for you, although I see that school starts up again next week. My best advice for the weekend is to totally indulge yourself -- favorite foods, beautiful yarn, music, friends, and just a bit of rosé.

I agree with you about the cooking chores. I was never a very enthusiastic (or talented) cook. DD on the other hand is a superb cook!! I think it's all in the genes. Her great-grandmother, uncle, and cousin, all on her dad's side of the family, have been professional cooks/chefs/caterers.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I'm well, thank you, Rebecca. I hope the same for you, although I see that school starts up again next week. My best advice for the weekend is to totally indulge yourself -- favorite foods, beautiful yarn, music, friends, and just a bit of rosé.
> 
> I agree with you about the cooking chores. I was never a very enthusiastic (or talented) cook. DD on the other hand is a superb cook!! I think it's all in the genes. Her great-grandmother, uncle, and cousin, all on her dad's side of the family, have been professional cooks/chefs/caterers.


Indulging is an excellent idea :thumbup: but I can't find my roll where I keep my needle tips :thumbdown: I am going to have to use my straights...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I liked the doomed vacuum cleaner :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your tummy settles soon. Get out your needles and start some boys knits.


Hang in there girl, it will all be ok!hugs xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hang in there girl, it will all be ok!hugs xxxx


Thanks Londy! Feeling a bit better today. They loved the cardi by the way & I have put it away for him.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Here is the blanket and hat I made


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is the blanket and hat I made


Lovely work :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

how do avoid this?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry ive not been on but tablet is playing up, Mr P still has my computer, so having to check messages on phone! Sort of caught up.

Hope Hunter and his Mum are in good health soon and Saxy gets those cudfles.

Fish and chips sounded good Susan and Londy sounds like you are enjoying your winnings,

Lisa, lovely blanket snd pretty new avatar Rebecca.

Loads of healing vibes for Pearlie and Kenny.

Gks have now gone home and Mr P is going to start building a small front porch so iI'll be giving him a hand. There's a definite touch of autumn in the air and I might even have to find myself some knitting to do.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Love you all lotsxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

cakes said:


> how do avoid this?


Hello, avoid what?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is the blanket and hat I made


That's lovely and very close to the one I have just covered Charlotte with after I read her a bedtime story!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

We had a lazy day today bit this evening I have been teaching Lorraine to knit and this is the result. I think she's a natural!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We had a lazy day today bit this evening I have been teaching Lorraine to knit and this is the result. I think she's a natural!


Well done Lorraine, that is good :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

cakes said:


> how do avoid this?


Hello cakes hope you don't want to avoid Us!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We had a lazy day today bit this evening I have been teaching Lorraine to knit and this is the result. I think she's a natural!


That is brilliant for a first yime. Well done Lorraine and well dond Londy for teaching her xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That is brilliant for a first yime. Well done Lorraine and well dond Londy for teaching her xxxx


Lorraine says "Thank you "!!
She is busy trying to book us a cottage out in the country for a couple of days! You're up early!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lorraine says "Thank you "!!
> She is busy trying to book us a cottage out in the country for a couple of days! You're up early!! Xxxx


Just after 10 am here and I'm still in bed! Ckottage sounds wonderful. Miss you xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is the blanket and hat I made


its bewutiful


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hello, avoid what?


thats what I am wondering... :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. DS and DIL bsck very late tonight, so only one more night to go.I could have slept longer today.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Here is the blanket and hat I made


That's very pretty, I I've green! Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, sunny here at the moment. We have the Tall Ships here in Greenwich this weekend so hopefully I shall see some of them. My choir are singing at our local shopping center where there's lots going on. Not sure I'll be going as usually go with DD & she's still take life easy.
Hope you all have a great day/evening. Love you x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, sunny here at the moment. We have the Tall Ships here in Greenwich this weekend so hopefully I shall see some of them. My choir are singing at our local shopping center where there's lots going on. Not sure I'll be going as usually go with DD & she's still take life easy.
> Hope you all have a great day/evening. Love you x


Enjoy the ships xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just after 10 am here and I'm still in bed! Ckottage sounds wonderful. Miss you xxxx


You too but I'm still here! We are going to Martinborough inthe Waiarapa district. Worth a google! Have been looking at a shop there that does all sorts of vintage stuff and it seems they have inherited somebody's mother's huge stash!!! Xx


----------



## Jeanek (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I just wanted to send update on Cheri and Kenny. Cheri's rehab is a challenge as she is still quite weak, but the pain is subsiding and she is able to walk to the end of the hall. She said she thought the therapy was pretty aggressive. 

Kenny is doing okay. He misses Cheri a lot, but they talk often on the phone and he sees her as often as he can. The lady that is driving him has some health issues of her own, but is company for him and gets him to and from dialysis.

I haven't seen Cheri since Thursday, and my husband spent some time with Kenny Wednesday. Kenny and I talk once or twice a day. 

We are at our cottage for the weekend(its only 45 mins to their house if we are needed)and will be back home tomorrow. I expect to visit Cheri Monday and will tell her all of your good wishes.

When I read her all the messages you sent, she loved it. I hope I can get her on the computer Monday. Then she can fill you in on all that's been going on.

Until then, hope everyone has a nice weekend

P.S. I'm not much of a knitter. I am better at crochet, but don't do it much anymore. I do enjoy sewing and play with my little embroidery machine. Once Cheri is up and running, I expect she will be raring to go with her projects.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just wanted to send update on Cheri and Kenny. Cheri's rehab is a challenge as she is still quite weak, but the pain is subsiding and she is able to walk to the end of the hall. She said she thought the therapy was pretty aggressive.
> 
> Kenny is doing okay. He misses Cheri a lot, but they talk often on the phone and he sees her as often as he can. The lady that is driving him has some health issues of her own, but is company for him and gets him to and from dialysis.
> ...


Thankyou once again Jean. She sounds like shes had a terrible time. I think about her a lot. I wish we could all hire a plane and come and see her.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just wanted to send update on Cheri and Kenny. Cheri's rehab is a challenge as she is still quite weak, but the pain is subsiding and she is able to walk to the end of the hall. She said she thought the therapy was pretty aggressive.
> 
> Kenny is doing okay. He misses Cheri a lot, but they talk often on the phone and he sees her as often as he can. The lady that is driving him has some health issues of her own, but is company for him and gets him to and from dialysis.
> ...


Thanks for the update. It sounds like you are doing a great job helping Cheri and Kenny, one of the best sisters to have. Lots of love and get better wishes to Cheri and Kenny. And love to you as well for keeping us in touch xxxxxx

Ps you don't need to knit to come on here and some of us are crocheters too, I'm better at knitting than crochet, just starting out!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. DS and DIL bsck very late tonight, so only one more night to go.I could have slept longer today.


Enjoy having the boys all to yourself one more day


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, sunny here at the moment. We have the Tall Ships here in Greenwich this weekend so hopefully I shall see some of them. My choir are singing at our local shopping center where there's lots going on. Not sure I'll be going as usually go with DD & she's still take life easy.
> Hope you all have a great day/evening. Love you x


Will the ships be there on Monday?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You too but I'm still here! We are going to Martinborough inthe Waiarapa district. Worth a google! Have been looking at a shop there that does all sorts of vintage stuff and it seems they have inherited somebody's mother's huge stash!!! Xx


Oooooh enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is the blanket and hat I made


lovely colour, and your usual good work.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lovely colour, and your usual good work.


Good afternoon, have you met the wee man yet?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We had a lazy day today bit this evening I have been teaching Lorraine to knit and this is the result. I think she's a natural!


I have been looking for that colour for weeks and finally started knitting with it yesterday. I now have two cardigans to knit in it. Lorraine's work is very neat, she's a knitter!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lorraine says "Thank you "!!
> She is busy trying to book us a cottage out in the country for a couple of days! You're up early!! Xxxx


Ooh how lovely. I hope she manages.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. DS and DIL bsck very late tonight, so only one more night to go.I could have slept longer today.


I'm afraid I did. First real lie-in in ages.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is the blanket and hat I made


Beautiful, Lisa!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Lovely work :thumbup:


Love your new avatar, Rebecca!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We had a lazy day today bit this evening I have been teaching Lorraine to knit and this is the result. I think she's a natural!


That's looking great. Well done, Lorraine! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry ive not been on but tablet is playing up, Mr P still has my computer, so having to check messages on phone! Sort of caught up.
> 
> Hope Hunter and his Mum are in good health soon and Saxy gets those cudfles.
> 
> ...


A small front porch? Looking forward to seeing photos. Enjoy your day!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy the ships xx


Ditto from me, Chris!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lorraine says "Thank you "!!
> She is busy trying to book us a cottage out in the country for a couple of days! You're up early!! Xxxx


That sounds like fun! No walk for me this morning - it's pouring down rain.  Ah, well, we need it. Supposed to get pretty windy toward midday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> thats what I am wondering... :roll:


Me, too. :?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You too but I'm still here! We are going to Martinborough inthe Waiarapa district. Worth a google! Have been looking at a shop there that does all sorts of vintage stuff and it seems they have inherited somebody's mother's huge stash!!! Xx


Oooh, fun!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou once again Jean. She sounds like shes had a terrible time. I think about her a lot. I wish we could all hire a plane and come and see her.


And the same from me, jean. Sending many warm, gentle and healing hugs to Cheri and Kenny. We miss you, Purly, and hope you get well soon!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm afraid I did. First real lie-in in ages.


Good. You deserved it!  xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon, have you met the wee man yet?


I was finally allowed to see him last night. He is being fed with a dropper while mum has her little finger in his mouth, but he is on mum's milk and is drinking all that he needs. Mum will not let go of him and even sleeps sitting up with him held in front of her. She says he won't sleep in the cot. Dad says he is sleeping in the cot when they get home!! 
Dad got the weight wrong; he is 3.24 kilos, not 3.04, so 7 lb 2 oz - a good weight.
They have to stay in hospital for a bit longer, and it's bank holiday on Monday.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And the same from me, jean. Sending many warm, gentle and healing hugs to Cheri and Kenny. We miss you, Purly, and hope you get well soon!  xxxooo


and from me, of course. Thinking of her .


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good. You deserved it!  xxxooo


thanks. I keep hoping things will start going right.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

P


Jeanek said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just wanted to send update on Cheri and Kenny. Cheri's rehab is a challenge as she is still quite weak, but the pain is subsiding and she is able to walk to the end of the hall. She said she thought the therapy was pretty aggressive.
> 
> Kenny is doing okay. He misses Cheri a lot, but they talk often on the phone and he sees her as often as he can. The lady that is driving him has some health issues of her own, but is company for him and gets him to and from dialysis.
> ...


Thanks for the update, hope you enjoy your rest over the weekend. I'm sending huge hugs & love to Purly & Kenny


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Will the ships be there on Monday?


They leave Greenwich Monday afternoon. We have decided to go & watch them then. I watched them leaving last year from my DD's flat which overlooks the river, a spectacular site, but I love ships!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I was finally allowed to see him last night. He is being fed with a dropper while mum has her little finger in his mouth, but he is on mum's milk and is drinking all that he needs. Mum will not let go of him and even sleeps sitting up with him held in front of her. She says he won't sleep in the cot. Dad says he is sleeping in the cot when they get home!!
> Dad got the weight wrong; he is 3.24 kilos, not 3.04, so 7 lb 2 oz - a good weight.
> They have to stay in hospital for a bit longer, and it's bank holiday on Monday.


So pleased you finally meet your Hunter, you must be excited. Good that he is feeding ok. I think mum deserves all the cuddles at the moment.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm afraid I did. First real lie-in in ages.


You deserve one after the week you have had, one you will not forget, I'm sure.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You deserve one after the week you have had, one you will not forget, I'm sure.


that is a certainty!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> thanks. I keep hoping things will start going right.


They will and now you have your new little grand baby to cuddle with.  xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We had a lazy day today bit this evening I have been teaching Lorraine to knit and this is the result. I think she's a natural!


Better than my first try!! Great Job, Lorraine (and Londy)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lorraine says "Thank you "!!
> She is busy trying to book us a cottage out in the country for a couple of days! You're up early!! Xxxx


That would be so nice..you sure are making the most of your visit there.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry ive not been on but tablet is playing up, Mr P still has my computer, so having to check messages on phone! Sort of caught up.
> 
> Hope Hunter and his Mum are in good health soon and Saxy gets those cudfles.
> 
> ...


Is that why you have been crocheting so much because of the heat and yes even here there is a since of autumn in the air..and I love it!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's lovely and very close to the one I have just covered Charlotte with after I read her a bedtime story!


I am so glad that I made hers bigger and that she likes it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We had a lazy day today bit this evening I have been teaching Lorraine to knit and this is the result. I think she's a natural!


That looks great and what an awesome color!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just wanted to send update on Cheri and Kenny. Cheri's rehab is a challenge as she is still quite weak, but the pain is subsiding and she is able to walk to the end of the hall. She said she thought the therapy was pretty aggressive.
> 
> Kenny is doing okay. He misses Cheri a lot, but they talk often on the phone and he sees her as often as he can. The lady that is driving him has some health issues of her own, but is company for him and gets him to and from dialysis.
> ...


Thank you for the update on Cheri we love her dearly and miss her!
There are a lot of us that crochet on here we hope you continue to drop by!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They leave Greenwich Monday afternoon. We have decided to go & watch them then. I watched them leaving last year from my DD's flat which overlooks the river, a spectacular site, but I love ships!


I do to and right now docked in Louisville are replicas of the Nina and the Pinta they are awesome to see But I cannot imagine having sailed the ocean in them!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Love your new avatar, Rebecca!  xxxooo


Thanks xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They leave Greenwich Monday afternoon. We have decided to go & watch them then. I watched them leaving last year from my DD's flat which overlooks the river, a spectacular site, but I love ships!


Thanks for the info. We might come down and have a look


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Thanks for the info. We might come down and have a look


We go to the Barrier where there is a cafe & you re right on the river. Let me know if you do come I could meet you?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like fun! No walk for me this morning - it's pouring down rain.  Ah, well, we need it. Supposed to get pretty windy toward midday.


Well, it's midday and the wind is definitely here, Pam. No rain at the moment but there was a lot overnight. My front yard is starting to show bits of green again (mostly weeds, of course, but green is green, right?  ).

Oops! The lights have just flickered a couple of times. I think I'd better hit "send" and shut down the computer just in case. Looks like a knitting afternoon for me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Well, it's midday and the wind is definitely here, Pam. No rain at the moment but there was a lot overnight. My front yard is starting to show bits of green again (mostly weeds, of course, but green is green, right?  ).
> 
> Oops! The lights have just flickered a couple of times. I think I'd better hit "send" and shut down the computer just in case. Looks like a knitting afternoon for me.


Definitely windy and we had a lot of rain earlier, too. I guess more is on the way. Our lights have flickered a few times, too. All kinds of fir needles are coming out of the trees. Crazy weather! Stay safe.  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello Jean, such a pleasure to meet you just a shame about the circumstances. So sorry Cheri is still in pain and I can imagine how hard it is for both Kenny and Cheri to be apart. But I know they are made of tough stuff and will get through this with help from their friends and family. Please,if you don't mind, pass on my very best wishes to both and thanks again for dropping by with the update! XXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was finally allowed to see him last night. He is being fed with a dropper while mum has her little finger in his mouth, but he is on mum's milk and is drinking all that he needs. Mum will not let go of him and even sleeps sitting up with him held in front of her. She says he won't sleep in the cot. Dad says he is sleeping in the cot when they get home!!
> Dad got the weight wrong; he is 3.24 kilos, not 3.04, so 7 lb 2 oz - a good weight.
> They have to stay in hospital for a bit longer, and it's bank holiday on Monday.


So glad you have finally met your new ggs, please pass on tons of kisses and cuddles from his tena aunties when you can, I wish him and mum well soon! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They leave Greenwich Monday afternoon. We have decided to go & watch them then. I watched them leaving last year from my DD's flat which overlooks the river, a spectacular site, but I love it ships!


Aw, I am sorry I will miss that, please take some pictures?! Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning June, just had a nice chinese take away and a glass of rose. How's things with you? XXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Jean for the update on Cher . Sorry to hear her rehab is taking a while. Cheri be good and you'll soon ve home with Kenny. Sending you both loads of love and hugs. 

And Jean you are so lovely keeping us ip to date. Like Rebecca, l am just beginning to get my head around crochet. Xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from Wellington! Had a lazy Saturday yesterday, just took Charlotte for her swimming lesson but it didn't end well as she got told off by her instructor for swinging on a bar in the water and she doesn't take kindly to a telling off so that was the end of the lesson! I think we have another LM over here! Today Barry and I are taking her to a birthday party while Lorraine meets up with a group of ladies she has met while investigating the egg donation scheme. There is a lady willing to help and they are just waiting for the time to be right to begin the process, exciting times! Have a good day everyone, love you lots! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from Wellington! Had a lazy Saturday yesterday, just took Charlotte for her swimming lesson but it didn't end well as she got told off by her instructor for swinging on a bar in the water and she doesn't take kindly to a telling off so that was the end of the lesson! I think we have another LM over here! Today Barry and I are taking her to a birthday party while Lorraine meets up with a group of ladies she has met while investigating the egg donation scheme. There is a lady willing to help and they are just waiting for the time to be right to begin the process, exciting times! Have a good day everyone, love you lots! Xxxx


Too funny (not for the instructor, though)! She's adorable. Will continue to keep good thoughts going for Lorraine and Barry with the egg donation process. Miss you! Have a fun day today. Love you lots, too!  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We go to the Barrier where there is a cafe & you re right on the river. Let me know if you do come I could meet you?


I will let you know if we are coming over :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Well, it's midday and the wind is definitely here, Pam. No rain at the moment but there was a lot overnight. My front yard is starting to show bits of green again (mostly weeds, of course, but green is green, right?  ).
> 
> Oops! The lights have just flickered a couple of times. I think I'd better hit "send" and shut down the computer just in case. Looks like a knitting afternoon for me.


Does that mean your electricity might go off? :?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aw, I am sorry I will miss that, please take some pictures?! Xxx


I will too if I make it over there


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Too funny (not for the instructor, though)! She's adorable. Will continue to keep good thoughts going for Lorraine and Barry with the egg donation process. Miss you! Have a fun day today. Love you lots, too!  xxxooo


I'm with you there Pam :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Does that mean your electricity might go off? :?


It definitely does mean that! :? So far, we're just having flickering, but it's pretty windy out there. They weather people said supposed to have 35mph winds with gusts between 45 and 55. Hold onto your hat weather!  The sun is out right now, but the wind is really whipping around.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It definitely does mean that! :? So far, we're just having flickering, but it's pretty windy out there. They weather people said supposed to have 35mph winds with gusts between 45 and 55. Hold onto your hat weather!  The sun is out right now, but the wind is really whipping around.


Oh dear, stay safe xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I will too if I make it over there


Thanks Becca!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Rainy and yucky weather here. Have all three grandchildren here --- Son and DDIL have gone out furniture shopping and both DGD's are asleep (Grandma hasn't lost her touch). DD is out running and DGS is hear reading books and watching American Ninja Warrior. DH is asleep on the couch and I'm catching up on correspondence. I have a note to send off to Cheryl.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It definitely does mean that! :? So far, we're just having flickering, but it's pretty windy out there. They weather people said supposed to have 35mph winds with gusts between 45 and 55. Hold onto your hat weather!  The sun is out right now, but the wind is really whipping around.


Stay safe Pam, it sounds like windy Welly as Wellington is affectionately Known!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning June, just had a nice chinese take away and a glass of rose. How's things with you? XXX


Love Chinese but it doesn't appeal for breakfast, lol! I'm doing OK, enjoy this time of day before everyone is awake and I can catch up with what's going on in the rest of the world! Tell me more about the little porch! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I got a really lovely skirt in a charity shop this morning, washed, got it dry, ironed it and put it on. Nice fit but I was wondering what to wear with it. I went to hang it in the wardrobe and spyed a hand on dress that I have never worn, it's one of those too long/too short dresses: too short for my liking as a dress, too long to wear over jeans. SO I made it into a top by chopping off about 6" and hemming it...it looks just right now :thumbup: and a great colour match with the skirt.,... I knew I was keeping that dress for a reason :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Becca!


Nay problem :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Stay safe Pam, it sounds like windy Welly as Wellington is affectionately Known!


Nice :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Rainy and yucky weather here. Have all three grandchildren here --- Son and DDIL have gone out furniture shopping and both DGD's are asleep (Grandma hasn't lost her touch). DD is out running and DGS is hear reading books and watching American Ninja Warrior. DH is asleep on the couch and I'm catching up on correspondence. I have a note to send off to Cheryl.


Hi dear sounds like a lovely family time!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I got a really lovely skirt in a charity shop this morning, washed, got it dry, ironed it and put it on. Nice fit but I was wondering what to wear with it. I went to hang it in the wardrobe and spyed a hand on dress that I have never worn, it's one of those too long/too short dresses: too short for my liking as a dress, too long to wear over jeans. SO I made it into a top by chopping off about 6" and hemming it...it looks just right now :thumbup: and a great colour match with the skirt.,... I knew I was keeping that dress for a reason :lol:


Nice job,well done!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Love Chinese but it doesn't appeal for breakfast, lol! I'm doing OK, enjoy this time of day before everyone is awake and I can catch up with what's going on in the rest of the world! Tell me more about the little porch! Xxxx


It's just to give a bit of weatherproofing to the front of thd house as it faces north and in the winter it can get quite windy.

Lovely photo of NZ LM, gs2 got told off at the pool when we went swimmjng as his tuck jump turned into a bomb!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pam and Katy stay safe with your weather xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Rainy and yucky weather here. Have all three grandchildren here --- Son and DDIL have gone out furniture shopping and both DGD's are asleep (Grandma hasn't lost her touch). DD is out running and DGS is hear reading books and watching American Ninja Warrior. DH is asleep on the couch and I'm catching up on correspondence. I have a note to send off to Cheryl.


Sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nice job,well done!


Thanks. Xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Actually did some knitting today, working on Ugb slippers for me. Then l am going to do them for DD and family.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's just to give a bit of weatherproofing to the front of thd house as it faces north and in the winter it can get quite windy.
> 
> Lovely photo of NZ LM, gs2 got told off at the pool when we went swimmjng as his tuck jump turned into a bomb!


Oh dear, all these GKs misbehaving in swimming pools :mrgreen:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nice job,well done!


Quite agree, well done Rebecca xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh dear, all these GKs misbehaving in swimming pools :mrgreen:


Brilliant, isn't it :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I got a really lovely skirt in a charity shop this morning, washed, got it dry, ironed it and put it on. Nice fit but I was wondering what to wear with it. I went to hang it in the wardrobe and spyed a hand on dress that I have never worn, it's one of those too long/too short dresses: too short for my liking as a dress, too long to wear over jeans. SO I made it into a top by chopping off about 6" and hemming it...it looks just right now :thumbup: and a great colour match with the skirt.,... I knew I was keeping that dress for a reason :lol:


I love when things come together like that -- and people will be amazed that you put them together randomly; they'll think you bought them together.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Actually did some knitting today, working on Ugb slippers for me. Then l am going to do them for DD and family.


Well done. I've done two rows on a shawl I haven't worked on forever. I restarted a hat last night that I have pulled back to empty needles about four times, putting in lifelines this time :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love when things come together like that -- and people will be amazed that you put them together randomly; they'll think you bought them together.


Yep, DS was impressed and it takes a lot to impress him with my crafting


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Brilliant, isn't it :thumbup:


Maybe one day it will be me, can't see it in my near future :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Quite agree, well done Rebecca xx


Thanks. I think you would like it...guess the colour!!! You can't have it, it would drown you :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well done. I've done two rows on a shawl I haven't worked on forever. I restarted a hat last night that I have pulled back to empty needles about four times, putting in lifelines this time :roll:


I'm using aran and dk together on 5mm, coming out quite thick but I think it will be ok. Going to do the top separately and sew it on.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm using aran and dk together on 5mm, coming out quite thick but I think it will be ok. Going to do the top separately and sew it on.


Interesting, please post a picture when completed


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Interesting, please post a picture when completed


Will do. Xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Will do. Xxx


 :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Actually did some knitting today, working on Ugb slippers for me. Then l am going to do them for DD and family.


I'm making Ugg bootees at the moment for GS4!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> I got a really lovely skirt in a charity shop this morning, washed, got it dry, ironed it and put it on. Nice fit but I was wondering what to wear with it. I went to hang it in the wardrobe and spyed a hand on dress that I have never worn, it's one of those too long/too short dresses: too short for my liking as a dress, too long to wear over jeans. SO I made it into a top by chopping off about 6" and hemming it...it looks just right now :thumbup: and a great colour match with the skirt.,... I knew I was keeping that dress for a reason :lol:


Well done!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm making Ugg bootees at the moment for GS4!


Im doing them to fit me first and eill then adapt them up and down for the family :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm hitting the sack now, night night xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I finally got my dessert that I wanted for my birthday and it was yummy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Rainy and yucky weather here. Have all three grandchildren here --- Son and DDIL have gone out furniture shopping and both DGD's are asleep (Grandma hasn't lost her touch). DD is out running and DGS is hear reading books and watching American Ninja Warrior. DH is asleep on the couch and I'm catching up on correspondence. I have a note to send off to Cheryl.


It is extremely hot here today!! Had to turn the air back on and in the living room it is not making much of a difference!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks. I think you would like it...guess the colour!!! You can't have it, it would drown you :XD:


I love your new avatar....would I be right in assuming your new skirt is purple!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's just to give a bit of weatherproofing to the front of thd house as it faces north and in the winter it can get quite windy.
> 
> Lovely photo of NZ LM, gs2 got told off at the pool when we went swimmjng as his tuck jump turned into a bomb!


 :lol: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I got a really lovely skirt in a charity shop this morning, washed, got it dry, ironed it and put it on. Nice fit but I was wondering what to wear with it. I went to hang it in the wardrobe and spyed a hand on dress that I have never worn, it's one of those too long/too short dresses: too short for my liking as a dress, too long to wear over jeans. SO I made it into a top by chopping off about 6" and hemming it...it looks just right now :thumbup: and a great colour match with the skirt.,... I knew I was keeping that dress for a reason :lol:


Well done!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a two hour cuddle with nzlm this morning while we watched Mary poppins, lovely! Then we took her to a birthday party which was split between the aquarium and the birthday girl's house where the dad made us all pizza from scratch, delicious! Hope you've all had a good night and Judi had a good day! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I finally got my dessert that I wanted for my birthday and it was yummy!


That looks delicious :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a two hour cuddle with nzlm this morning while we watched Mary poppins, lovely! Then we took her to a birthday party which was split between the aquarium and the birthday girl's house where the dad made us all pizza from scratch, delicious! Hope you've all had a good night and Judi had a good day! Xxxx


It's really funny to think while I've been snoring you've been up and about doing stuff :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love your new avatar....would I be right in assuming your new skirt is purple!


Thanks and yes your assumption is correct :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi Judi is it beginning to get a little warmer for you yet. We are beginning to get days with a promise of autumn in them.


Yes it is, but we will still keep getting the cooler days, between the long runs of hot days; which is all good. We have had a glorious day, today. We even needed the aurconditioner on in the car, when we were out & about visiting the girls.

I suppose that means that your weather is beginning to get cooler 😐


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a two hour cuddle with nzlm this morning while we watched Mary poppins, lovely! Then we took her to a birthday party which was split between the aquarium and the birthday girl's house where the dad made us all pizza from scratch, delicious! Hope you've all had a good night and Judi had a good day! Xxxx


Took me a minute or two to work out nzlm :mrgreen:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes it is, but we will still keep getting the cooler days, between the long runs of hot days; which is all good. We have had a glorious day, today. We even needed the aurconditioner on in the car, when we were out & about visiting the girls.
> 
> I suppose that means that your weather is beginning to get cooler 😐


That's good for you. Yes it is cooler now than it has been, we are also getting a lot of rain with warnings of flooding.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done!


Thanks xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Nope never even liked it with my own. In fact I admitted to my self a few years back I don't like cooking/baking full stop!
> Yes I have enjoyed the holidays but they have flown by, Tuesday will be here all too soon :-(


I absolutely hated cooking at school, and it is still not my favourite activity! I was so happy when I began working, and my husband was looking after the household things, and the children, and I was even happier when we decided that my medication, and other factors, were making g me a liability in the kitchen, as far as cooking went. Cooking is one of those things that one either loves, or hates. Oh, and I was never a fantastic cook, when it came to the main meal, but was very good at pavlova, cream puffs and any other dessert typefood, that mum could never get done properly 😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have been out to a great place for fish and chips. Its called Fat Face and it was wonderful. The boys have told me that I am more bossy than the other granparents, so I'm quite pleased Ive achieved something. I wont take people plates away and I wont pick towels up in a bathroom when they've finished with them....haha. TUFF!


Well, I don't think you should be picking up after anyone. I think others should be picking up after you 😆, I think that sounds much more sensible. 😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> EDIT................. the cafe was called fish face and not fat face......I dnt think I'll ever be the same after this week...!!!!!


But I bet you are loving being there, anyway!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good for you in making them pick up after themselves. You're not their maid!


I am in complete agreeable 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I'm well, thank you, Rebecca. I hope the same for you, although I see that school starts up again next week. My best advice for the weekend is to totally indulge yourself -- favorite foods, beautiful yarn, music, friends, and just a bit of rosé.
> 
> I agree with you about the cooking chores. I was never a very enthusiastic (or talented) cook. DD on the other hand is a superb cook!! I think it's all in the genes. Her great-grandmother, uncle, and cousin, all on her dad's side of the family, have been professional cooks/chefs/caterers.


I think I agree with you about the genetic link, with the coking talents (and many other talents). There are a huge amount that is not known about genetics, so there is potential for a great many things that are genetic, that we do not yet know


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Indulging is an excellent idea :thumbup: but I can't find my roll where I keep my needle tips :thumbdown: I am going to have to use my straights...


That will probably help you find the hiding place of your needle tips 😊😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is the blanket and hat I made


That is beautiful, well done. Is working with tunisian crochet quicker than knitting?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

cakes said:


> how do avoid this?


How is what avoided?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That will probably help you find the hiding place of your needle tips 😊😂


Still haven't found them :-( :-( :-( I don't know where else to look :thumbdown:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry ive not been on but tablet is playing up, Mr P still has my computer, so having to check messages on phone! Sort of caught up.
> 
> Hope Hunter and his Mum are in good health soon and Saxy gets those cudfles.
> 
> ...


I have had a very mixed weekend, today (Sunday) was wonderful, we visited our family, but yesterday left a lot to be desired. 😯


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We had a lazy day today bit this evening I have been teaching Lorraine to knit and this is the result. I think she's a natural!


That is excellent, will she continue, and make a jumper?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's good for you. Yes it is cooler now than it has been, we are also getting a lot of rain with warnings of flooding.


We have also had a lot of rain recently, so I think the free risk might be increased for the summer, once the grasses and shrubs begin to dry out; but I am hoping that we keep getting good sessions of rain, so that the plants remain green :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Still haven't found them :-( :-( :-( I don't know where else to look :thumbdown:


One day, when you are not even thinking about them, you will find them without even having to look for them - the hiding place will just jump into your thoughts, and they will be there ...... almost in plain view. 😮😆😊


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's really funny to think while I've been snoring you've been up and about doing stuff :-D


Yep, weird for me too, I keep wondering where you all are then I remember you're mostly all asleep!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Took me a minute or two to work out nzlm :mrgreen:


Sorry capitals might have helped!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is excellent, will she continue, and make a jumper?


In time but not sure what she'll do when I'm not here to do the tinking!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I finally got my dessert that I wanted for my birthday and it was yummy!


Looks yummy too xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning girls. Have had to wait for Mr P to finish on the computer as my tablet is still playing silly b...ers.

Anyway read all your messages and promptly forget what you all said. Brain has taken the day off.

Had a good day yesterday, did some shopping and some gardening and back to knitting.

Today I am going to walk down to town as there is a new crochet magazine out with some yarn included and the first issue is only 99p so I will just have to get it.

It is getting definitely autumnal, but I think it is my favourite season.

Hope everyone is having a good day. Love you lots. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I got a really lovely skirt in a charity shop this morning, washed, got it dry, ironed it and put it on. Nice fit but I was wondering what to wear with it. I went to hang it in the wardrobe and spyed a hand on dress that I have never worn, it's one of those too long/too short dresses: too short for my liking as a dress, too long to wear over jeans. SO I made it into a top by chopping off about 6" and hemming it...it looks just right now :thumbup: and a great colour match with the skirt.,... I knew I was keeping that dress for a reason :lol:


Serendipity!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's just to give a bit of weatherproofing to the front of thd house as it faces north and in the winter it can get quite windy.
> 
> Lovely photo of NZ LM, gs2 got told off at the pool when we went swimmjng as his tuck jump turned into a bomb!


One of my lovely twins is still swimming and is very good; the other was told off some months ago over something and refuses to take lessons any more. She says will never swim. Instructors really should be more gentle when telling children off.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I finally got my dessert that I wanted for my birthday and it was yummy!


oooohh; beauty in a dish!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Still haven't found them :-( :-( :-( I don't know where else to look :thumbdown:


look for something else.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon girls. Sorry I didnt get on this morning. I hadnt slept well and I was getting ready to come. Which is where I am now......I might have a cuppa with Marg this afternoon. Boys said I'd been a nicer grandma!!DS and DIL got back about 10 last night. Theyve had a lovely time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The sun is shining ATM but rain is not far away. DH has gone back yet again to the airport, but hopefully will be able to finish off today, until the road is opened again at least. I hope so. He is very tired and beginning to get very tetchy. 

DS had a word with one of the midwives yesterday and said S was dealing with too many people who did not know what she had been through. He gave her all the painful details and explained that those with DH working on the airfield all week had professional help available to them which had proved useful to some. S has had none of that and has gone through worse. They have now put her in a private ward where no-one goes in without her permission, so no casual visitors which seems to be the norm on the ward. She is much calmer, and this midwife is the lead.

Mum and baby are doing OK.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls. Sorry I didnt get on this morning. I hadnt slept well and I was getting ready to come. Which is where I am now......I might have a cuppa with Marg this afternoon. Boys said I'd been a nicer grandma!!DS and DIL got back about 10 last night. Theyve had a lovely time.


welcome home; just relax and have that cuppa with Marg.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes it is, but we will still keep getting the cooler days, between the long runs of hot days; which is all good. We have had a glorious day, today. We even needed the aurconditioner on in the car, when we were out & about visiting the girls.
> 
> I suppose that means that your weather is beginning to get cooler 😐


ITS NEVER BEEN HOTTER YET :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> One of my lovely twins is still swimming and is very good; the other was told off some months ago over something and refuses to take lessons any more. She says will never swim. Instructors really should be more gentle when telling children off.


Ha ving taught swimming, I was a swimming teacher as opposed to an instructor, big difference but don't get me started, anyway there are definitely ways of telljng children off nicely, apart ftom those you want to kill!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shining ATM but rain is not far away. DH has gone back yet again to the airport, but hopefully will be able to finish off today, until the road is opened again at least. I hope so. He is very tired and beginning to get very tetchy.
> 
> DS had a word with one of the midwives yesterday and said S was dealing with too many people who did not know what she had been through. He gave her all the painful details and explained that those with DH working on the airfield all week had professional help available to them which had proved useful to some. S has had none of that and has gone through worse. They have now put her in a private ward where no-one goes in without her permission, so no casual visitors which seems to be the norm on the ward. She is much calmer, and this midwife is the lead.
> 
> Mum and baby are doing OK.


That sounds so much better, l hope she gets all the help she needs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls. Sorry I didnt get on this morning. I hadnt slept well and I was getting ready to come. Which is where I am now......I might have a cuppa with Marg this afternoon. Boys said I'd been a nicer grandma!!DS and DIL got back about 10 last night. Theyve had a lovely time.


Of course you are the nicest and bestest grandma to your gss xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds so much better, l hope she gets all the help she needs xxxx


Me, too, Saxy. Glad both mum and baby are doing well.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Of course you are the nicest and bestest grandma to your gss xxxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I finally got my dessert that I wanted for my birthday and it was yummy!


Yum.....looks so good and makes me hungry...I think the closest substitute will be angel food cake with tart cherries and whipped cream.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yum.....looks so good and makes me hungry...I think the closest substitute will be angel food cake with tart cherries and whipped cream.


They both sound yummy!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls. Sorry I didnt get on this morning. I hadnt slept well and I was getting ready to come. Which is where I am now......I might have a cuppa with Marg this afternoon. Boys said I'd been a nicer grandma!!DS and DIL got back about 10 last night. Theyve had a lovely time.


Welcome home xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shining ATM but rain is not far away. DH has gone back yet again to the airport, but hopefully will be able to finish off today, until the road is opened again at least. I hope so. He is very tired and beginning to get very tetchy.
> 
> DS had a word with one of the midwives yesterday and said S was dealing with too many people who did not know what she had been through. He gave her all the painful details and explained that those with DH working on the airfield all week had professional help available to them which had proved useful to some. S has had none of that and has gone through worse. They have now put her in a private ward where no-one goes in without her permission, so no casual visitors which seems to be the norm on the ward. She is much calmer, and this midwife is the lead.
> 
> Mum and baby are doing OK.


Well done DS. She really needs this quiet time xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls. Sorry I didnt get on this morning. I hadnt slept well and I was getting ready to come. Which is where I am now......I might have a cuppa with Marg this afternoon. Boys said I'd been a nicer grandma!!DS and DIL got back about 10 last night. Theyve had a lovely time.


Welcome home, nice to be back in your own bed! Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shining ATM but rain is not far away. DH has gone back yet again to the airport, but hopefully will be able to finish off today, until the road is opened again at least. I hope so. He is very tired and beginning to get very tetchy.
> 
> DS had a word with one of the midwives yesterday and said S was dealing with too many people who did not know what she had been through. He gave her all the painful details and explained that those with DH working on the airfield all week had professional help available to them which had proved useful to some. S has had none of that and has gone through worse. They have now put her in a private ward where no-one goes in without her permission, so no casual visitors which seems to be the norm on the ward. She is much calmer, and this midwife is the lead.
> 
> Mum and baby are doing OK.


Good news they are doing okay and that things will be better now that they understand the situation. My love to you all xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yum.....looks so good and makes me hungry...I think the closest substitute will be angel food cake with tart cherries and whipped cream.


I'll have a bowl of both please, have only had dessert once since I've been here, they don't seem to have it here, they're too healthy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'll have a bowl of both please, have only had dessert once since I've been here, they don't seem to have it here, they're too healthy!


 :wink:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Woke up really early again this morning but quite happy sitting up in bed talking to you! Feels cold here at the moment but it is the first day of Spring on Tuesday so maybe it will warm up then. Nobody has packed a thing for this road trip we are starting today except me, they are so laid back I wonder they don't fall over!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Woke up really early again this morning but quite happy sitting up in bed talking to you! Feels cold here at the moment but it is the first day of Spring on Tuesday so maybe it will warm up then. Nobody has packed a thing for this road trip we are starting today except me, they are so laid back I wonder they don't fall over!!


Enjoy the trip :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Woke up really early again this morning but quite happy sitting up in bed talking to you! Feels cold here at the moment but it is the first day of Spring on Tuesday so maybe it will warm up then. Nobody has packed a thing for this road trip we are starting today except me, they are so laid back I wonder they don't fall over!!


Too funny!!!! How far away are you going?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is beautiful, well done. Is working with tunisian crochet quicker than knitting?


yes it is quicker with the afghans in my opinion and I can get a better rhythm going with the tunisian especially on the return row!! The hat is knitted though!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Too funny!!!! How far away are you going?


http://www.newzealand.com/int/wairarapa/
Hi Pam, I think it's only a couple of hours away, DIL was trying to book a cabin on Saturday but she hasn't heard from them so we may have to find a visitor centre and taking what they have, laid back, see?!! :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Woke up really early again this morning but quite happy sitting up in bed talking to you! Feels cold here at the moment but it is the first day of Spring on Tuesday so maybe it will warm up then. Nobody has packed a thing for this road trip we are starting today except me, they are so laid back I wonder they don't fall over!!


Good mornimg, just had a nice dinner finished with Camberley Mess. Enjoy your road trip. Will you still be on line?. Love you loads xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> http://www.newzealand.com/int/wairarapa/
> Hi Pam, I think it's only a couple of hours away, DIL was trying to book a cabin on Saturday but she hasn't heard from them so we may have to find a visitor centre and taking what they have, laid back, see?!! :lol:


It looks lovely. Hopefully the cabin was booked. That is laid back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'll have a bowl of both please, have only had dessert once since I've been here, they don't seem to have it here, they're too healthy!


I've been healthy all week and so I splurged...back to fish and roasted vegetables for dinner. But, I'm beginning to like fish now that I know more about how to cook it so that's a good dinner for me and hopefully we can bring DH"s triglycerides down with diet. He didn't get as good a report as I got from the Dr. I'm not one to snack much, but he is and his favorite "go to" snacks are chips, cookies, crackers, cheese, bread & butter; you get the picture!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> http://www.newzealand.com/int/wairarapa/
> Hi Pam, I think it's only a couple of hours away, DIL was trying to book a cabin on Saturday but she hasn't heard from them so we may have to find a visitor centre and taking what they have, laid back, see?!! :lol:


It all looks delightful :thumbup: enjoy!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been healthy all week and so I splurged...back to fish and roasted vegetables for dinner. But, I'm beginning to like fish now that I know more about how to cook it so that's a good dinner for me and hopefully we can bring DH"s triglycerides down with diet. He didn't get as good a report as I got from the Dr. I'm not one to snack much, but he is and his favorite "go to" snacks are chips, cookies, crackers, cheese, bread & butter; you get the picture!


I get the picture because it sounds just like my DH!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been healthy all week and so I splurged...back to fish and roasted vegetables for dinner. But, I'm beginning to like fish now that I know more about how to cook it so that's a good dinner for me and hopefully we can bring DH"s triglycerides down with diet. He didn't get as good a report as I got from the Dr. I'm not one to snack much, but he is and his favorite "go to" snacks are chips, cookies, crackers, cheese, bread & butter; you get the picture!


He's a man after my own heart and I'll have a glass of rose with that, thank you!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> He's a man after my own heart and I'll have a glass of rose with that, thank you!!!


I'll have a glass with you xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll have a glass with you xxxxxx


Cheers!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Cheers!


Xxxxx :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll have a glass with you xxxxxx


Me, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DH says great, but make his a beer! Cheers.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I've started a different sweater til I get help with the pink sleave to sleave one. This looked easy. Now I see it has two stitches knit in grey Two purled in gold..keeps switching and I get the carried color in front if I'm not watchful! In the photo it looks like one row knit one row purl easy. Not so. The neighbor is cleaning-my garage to put his car in and it Has things that may have belonged to,Adam,and Eve! Some I want but have to argue with son who wants it all gone. Not his business I tell him. Neighbor in the alley thinks its a garage sale marked free stuff. So rude. Man cleaning it is eyeballing hubs tool kit and I think he was going to keep lighters. It's the worse time for me. He cut the cable and tomorrow has to get an overhead door man to repair it. His error his bill. But I think he will try to get me to pay. Not doing it because I told him 4 times not to cut it. They try to walk all over me because I'm old but I'm not stupid. I saw a Ford Expedition 2003 with 98 thousand miles for sale but I think that's a,big mileage. Not sure but I will ask people I know. I've been so tired I didn't go to my meetings, read, knit or anything just supervised there and slept a lot. Miss being here so much. I had a couple of moody days but better today. 70 sounds a lot older than 69 my book is"Light & Layered Knits" by Vicki Square. ..so many pretty sweaters! I hope you all are doing well and Purly is better. I'm trying to catch up. I just ate dinner at 11 pm. Ordered salsbury steak but it was chop steak with yuk onions and peppers on top. The menu said minced onion and pepper inside. Indigestion is imminent.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes it is, but we will still keep getting the cooler days, between the long runs of hot days; which is all good. We have had a glorious day, today. We even needed the aurconditioner on in the car, when we were out & about visiting the girls.
> 
> I suppose that means that your weather is beginning to get cooler 😐


They are selling autumn decorations already...pumpkins, colorful leaves, scarecrows. It's aweful how they rush the seasons. It's still 80 to 90 degrees here. I shocked my friend's when I said winter isn't so bad, pretty white trees, Christmas. I'm the one who complains from day 1 of winter. My good news is I think they are building a Stewart's icecream store closer to,my house. I had asked the realtor to find me a house near a Stewart's and this one didn't have that. But I liked it so I bought it anyway. I hoping I'm right that is what is being built. The sign says looking for e,players so I'm guessing the stories coming. Yay! I'm glad your spring is coming.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Bank Holiday Monday, it is pouring with rain which is typical for our bank holidsys! I shall be staying put and knitting!

Polly, don't worry about your age, just act your shoe size and if you convert that to UK sizes even better. Don't let people bully you otherwise we will send Susan over to give them a good lamping x

Pearlie, hope you are getting stronger day by day, sending you lots of healing hugs

Love you all loads xxxxx.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Saw this on facebook.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls.Its a typical et Bank holiday today. 13'C. GS1 starts his job this morning. I hope he got there for 9am....Good luck GS1. I think I may do some knitting todasay. I slept well in my own bed last night.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Woke up really early again this morning but quite happy sitting up in bed talking to you! Feels cold here at the moment but it is the first day of Spring on Tuesday so maybe it will warm up then. Nobody has packed a thing for this road trip we are starting today except me, they are so laid back I wonder they don't fall over!!


My family is the same. They insense me sometimes. Everythings last minute.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll have a glass with you xxxxxx


You'll have a glass with anybody!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purley...Hope things are getting better for you. Thinking about you a lot.love you.x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You'll have a glass with anybody!!! :mrgreen:


Of course, good luck to your gs xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shining ATM but rain is not far away. DH has gone back yet again to the airport, but hopefully will be able to finish off today, until the road is opened again at least. I hope so. He is very tired and beginning to get very tetchy.
> 
> DS had a word with one of the midwives yesterday and said S was dealing with too many people who did not know what she had been through. He gave her all the painful details and explained that those with DH working on the airfield all week had professional help available to them which had proved useful to some. S has had none of that and has gone through worse. They have now put her in a private ward where no-one goes in without her permission, so no casual visitors which seems to be the norm on the ward. She is much calmer, and this midwife is the lead.
> 
> Mum and baby are doing OK.


It is great that he told the midwives what had happened, now she will get the help needed to deal with all the horror & trauma.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ITS NEVER BEEN HOTTER YET :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


Oh dear! I might have to send some of our mild heat over, I don't think our usual summer temp would be really welcomed 😮


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls.Its a typical et Bank holiday today. 13'C. GS1 starts his job this morning. I hope he got there for 9am....Good luck GS1. I think I may do some knitting todasay. I slept well in my own bed last night.


Just walked round to Lidl for milk and got soaked, now in dry clothes. Good luck to GS1, he will love working especially when the first pay comes in. It was on the bank holiday last year my ds1 went for a job. He had to get there in the pouring rain, one year on he is still in that job :thumbup: did I mention DS 2 is off to university and has managed to land himself a part time job.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

We've decided against going to see the tall ships, one soaking a day is enough :mrgreen:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just walked round to Lidl for milk and got soaked, now in dry clothes. Good luck to GS1, he will love working especially when the first pay comes in. It was on the bank holiday last year my ds1 went for a job. He had to get there in the pouring rain, one year on he is still in that job :thumbup: did I mention DS 2 is off to university and has managed to land himself a part time job.


Morning Rebecca? Well done to yor ds2 on university and job. Did you know there's a new crochet magazine out, first issue is only 99p. Might have to get it. Xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ha ving taught swimming, I was a swimming teacher as opposed to an instructor, big difference but don't get me started, anyway there are definitely ways of telljng children off nicely, apart ftom those you want to kill!


Yes, I agree. My youngest girls stopped going to the junior Naval Cadets (Dolphins), purely because the officer in charge acted like he was in charge of adults, rather than young children; and to make things worse, my girls had never been yelled at, and they got very frightened. So I suggested that the officers learn how to get young children to follow orders, without frightening the life out of them - I don't think they knew what I was on about 😬


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Rebecca? Well done to yor ds2 on university and job. Did you know there's a new crochet magazine out, first issue is only 99p. Might have to get it. Xxx


I have seen it but so far resisting, having just reduced my stash and I imagine the magazine content won't be more than I have in my new book


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Woke up really early again this morning but quite happy sitting up in bed talking to you! Feels cold here at the moment but it is the first day of Spring on Tuesday so maybe it will warm up then. Nobody has packed a thing for this road trip we are starting today except me, they are so laid back I wonder they don't fall over!!


It's the hot summers that make us Southerners so laid back, it just gets way too hot to do anything much 😀😂😅😆😅😂😁


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Bank Holiday Monday, it is pouring with rain which is typical for our bank holidsys! I shall be staying put and knitting!
> 
> Polly, don't worry about your age, just act your shoe size and if you convert that to UK sizes even better. Don't let people bully you otherwise we will send Susan over to give them a good lamping x
> 
> ...


Polly, I will double what she says⬆ 😀


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Saw this on facebook.....


Definitely, looks much more fun than being a sweet, old lady!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just walked round to Lidl for milk and got soaked, now in dry clothes. Good luck to GS1, he will love working especially when the first pay comes in. It was on the bank holiday last year my ds1 went for a job. He had to get there in the pouring rain, one year on he is still in that job :thumbup: did I mention DS 2 is off to university and has managed to land himself a part time job.


Wow, that is excellent, my DD is in her 6th year at uni, and has not been able to get a job of any kind yet, but she should get work at her uni, next year, teaching first year students, or doing research.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am ET and 17'C (63'F) Hot, humid and sticky today and the next few days. I think I have the same weather as Binky.
I'm on the Windows 10 machine at the moment. My regular pc has a black screen with just an arrow on it so I don't know what it is doing. This one has a few letters that I have to hit harder but it is connecting.
I was supposed to get my car washed and waxed on the weekend so I could get it oiled for the winter, but I couldn't get my act together.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Wow, that is excellent, my DD is in her 6th year at uni, and has not been able to get a job of any kind yet, but she should get work at her uni, next year, teaching first year students, or doing research.


That sounds like up here. We have university graduates working in the file room because they can't find work in their line of study.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It's the hot summers that make us Southerners so laid back, it just gets way too hot to do anything much 😀😂😅😆😅😂😁


We have such a difference between our winters and summers that I don't move when it gets hot. I just want to sit, knit and drink something cold.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I have seen it but so far resisting, having just reduced my stash and I imagine the magazine content won't be more than I have in my new book


"Reduced my stash"??? Are you speaking a different language.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

DD just got out of bed to tell me off. I left the USB stick with Windows XP on the coffee table and mum claimed it and put her pictures on it.
I'm pretty sure I can find another copy of XP.
The USB stick was labelled too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> We've decided against going to see the tall ships, one soaking a day is enough :mrgreen:


It's too bad that the weather won't cooperate.
We had a tall ship marooned in Cobourg harbour. It is used for training and something had broken. So they put into Cobourg until it could be fixed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just walked round to Lidl for milk and got soaked, now in dry clothes. Good luck to GS1, he will love working especially when the first pay comes in. It was on the bank holiday last year my ds1 went for a job. He had to get there in the pouring rain, one year on he is still in that job :thumbup: did I mention DS 2 is off to university and has managed to land himself a part time job.


Congratulations to both on finding jobs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Saw this on facebook.....


I get that now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> They are selling autumn decorations already...pumpkins, colorful leaves, scarecrows. It's aweful how they rush the seasons. It's still 80 to 90 degrees here. I shocked my friend's when I said winter isn't so bad, pretty white trees, Christmas. I'm the one who complains from day 1 of winter. My good news is I think they are building a Stewart's icecream store closer to,my house. I had asked the realtor to find me a house near a Stewart's and this one didn't have that. But I liked it so I bought it anyway. I hoping I'm right that is what is being built. The sign says looking for e,players so I'm guessing the stories coming. Yay! I'm glad your spring is coming.


Up here there are Christmas decorations up beside the Halloween decorations. That's rushing the season.
Although I did see one store that had up a tent decorated with Halloween and Christmas decorations. I guess they were covering all the shoppers needs 
I hope it does turn out to be a Stewart's.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've started a different sweater til I get help with the pink sleave to sleave one. This looked easy. Now I see it has two stitches knit in grey Two purled in gold..keeps switching and I get the carried color in front if I'm not watchful! In the photo it looks like one row knit one row purl easy. Not so. The neighbor is cleaning-my garage to put his car in and it Has things that may have belonged to,Adam,and Eve! Some I want but have to argue with son who wants it all gone. Not his business I tell him. Neighbor in the alley thinks its a garage sale marked free stuff. So rude. Man cleaning it is eyeballing hubs tool kit and I think he was going to keep lighters. It's the worse time for me. He cut the cable and tomorrow has to get an overhead door man to repair it. His error his bill. But I think he will try to get me to pay. Not doing it because I told him 4 times not to cut it. They try to walk all over me because I'm old but I'm not stupid. I saw a Ford Expedition 2003 with 98 thousand miles for sale but I think that's a,big mileage. Not sure but I will ask people I know. I've been so tired I didn't go to my meetings, read, knit or anything just supervised there and slept a lot. Miss being here so much. I had a couple of moody days but better today. 70 sounds a lot older than 69 my book is"Light & Layered Knits" by Vicki Square. ..so many pretty sweaters! I hope you all are doing well and Purly is better. I'm trying to catch up. I just ate dinner at 11 pm. Ordered salsbury steak but it was chop steak with yuk onions and peppers on top. The menu said minced onion and pepper inside. Indigestion is imminent.


I don't think you have to worry about the mileage on the Ford so much as the age. It's over 10 years old so it will be harder to find parts for it. That includes oil filters.
I keep cars for 10 years or more, until I can't find parts for them. I don't know why they have to change all the parts in the cars every 3-4 years. I can't afford to buy a different car every 3-4 years.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Oh dear, I'm really late.
I'm going to run.
Have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> http://www.newzealand.com/int/wairarapa/
> Hi Pam, I think it's only a couple of hours away, DIL was trying to book a cabin on Saturday but she hasn't heard from them so we may have to find a visitor centre and taking what they have, laid back, see?!! :lol:


what if there is nothing? You'll have to turn round and go back.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I get the picture because it sounds just like my DH!!!!


bread, butter and cheese - sounds like me!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll have a glass with you xxxxxx


I've got a couple of bottles here.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls.Its a typical et Bank holiday today. 13'C. GS1 starts his job this morning. I hope he got there for 9am....Good luck GS1. I think I may do some knitting todasay. I slept well in my own bed last night.


Good luck from Aunt Saxy as well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is great that he told the midwives what had happened, now she will get the help needed to deal with all the horror & trauma.


They went home last night. Now all she wants is to hide away, and wants Merlin to keep visitors at bay. She really is badly traumatised and I hope he can get her some help quickly. She has her mother with her for a while so I shall continue to hang back. I just want her to get better. I can bond with GS later.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just walked round to Lidl for milk and got soaked, now in dry clothes. Good luck to GS1, he will love working especially when the first pay comes in. It was on the bank holiday last year my ds1 went for a job. He had to get there in the pouring rain, one year on he is still in that job :thumbup: did I mention DS 2 is off to university and has managed to land himself a part time job.


Well done DS2! That's a good start to adult life.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Rebecca? Well done to yor ds2 on university and job. Did you know there's a new crochet magazine out, first issue is only 99p. Might have to get it. Xxx


I have already thrown it away.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I have seen it but so far resisting, having just reduced my stash and I imagine the magazine content won't be more than I have in my new book


considerably less. It only has two stitches. By the time you have a complete set of instructions for crocheting it will have cost considerably more than aa book. Someone gave it to me (keeping the yarn!) and, as I said, I have thrown it away in disgust. It's just a money grabber.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> "Reduced my stash"??? Are you speaking a different language.


Hehehe, I took a load that I will probably never use to a charity shop and when I got back in the car I regretted some of it and nearly went back :wink: I had three large containers of yarn, I've reduced it to two, which are yarns I will use. The other container now houses some of my material...far better than the plastic bag :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358223-1.html
Can some of you take a look at this and give me some feedback


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358223-1.html
> Can some of you take a look at this and give me some feedback


Oooh you are clever, that's so clear

ps walked down to town, didn't buythe magazine, then went to a bookshop, browsed theif crochet books and got dome ideas. Found a good adjustable slipper pattern on knitying pattern central. Xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am just flyin by I have to take DD to the dentist she is having her wisdom teeth removed today will catch up later have a great day all.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am just flyin by I have to take DD to the dentist she is having her wisdom teeth removed today will catch up later have a great day all.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Hugs to youhboth xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358223-1.html
> Can some of you take a look at this and give me some feedback


very clear. Well done.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Saw this on facebook.....


Love it!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls.Its a typical et Bank holiday today. 13'C. GS1 starts his job this morning. I hope he got there for 9am....Good luck GS1. I think I may do some knitting todasay. I slept well in my own bed last night.


Yes, good luck for GS1 and his new job!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just walked round to Lidl for milk and got soaked, now in dry clothes. Good luck to GS1, he will love working especially when the first pay comes in. It was on the bank holiday last year my ds1 went for a job. He had to get there in the pouring rain, one year on he is still in that job :thumbup: did I mention DS 2 is off to university and has managed to land himself a part time job.


Sorry about your rain. We are having very windy weather still today (thankfully not as windy as the other day). Made for an interesting walk this morning. I believe more rain is on the way. Good for your DS1 still having the job and great for DS2 going off to university and landing a part time job!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have such a difference between our winters and summers that I don't move when it gets hot. I just want to sit, knit and drink something cold.


Me, too, although we don't get as cold in the winter as you do. Just wet!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> They went home last night. Now all she wants is to hide away, and wants Merlin to keep visitors at bay. She really is badly traumatised and I hope he can get her some help quickly. She has her mother with her for a while so I shall continue to hang back. I just want her to get better. I can bond with GS later.


Oh, I'm so sorry shes's so traumatized by the whole thing. I hope she's better soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oooh you are clever, that's so clear
> 
> ps walked down to town, didn't buythe magazine, then went to a bookshop, browsed theif crochet books and got dome ideas. Found a good adjustable slipper pattern on knitying pattern central. Xxx


I agree - very clever of you!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oooh you are clever, that's so clear
> 
> ps walked down to town, didn't buythe magazine, then went to a bookshop, browsed theif crochet books and got dome ideas. Found a good adjustable slipper pattern on knitying pattern central. Xxx


Thanks. From Saxy's review it sounds like you saved yourself some money there even if only .99p

Are the slippers knit or crochet?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am just flyin by I have to take DD to the dentist she is having her wisdom teeth removed today will catch up later have a great day all.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Hope all goes well xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> very clear. Well done.


Thanks


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry about your rain. We are having very windy weather still today (thankfully not as windy as the other day). Made for an interesting walk this morning. I believe more rain is on the way. Good for your DS1 still having the job and great for DS2 going off to university and landing a part time job!  xxxooo


Being very positive about the last day of the holidays, I've been curled up on the sofa with my knitting, listening to music. Have made great in roads on the hat I kept on frogging. It features in my tutorial and much further on now than it was earlier today when I put that lifeline in :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry shes's so traumatized by the whole thing. I hope she's better soon.


From me too, lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm off to make coffee....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Being very positive about the last day of the holidays, I've been curled up on the sofa with my knitting, listening to music. Have made great in roads on the hat I kept on frogging. It features in my tutorial and much further on now than it was earlier today when I put that lifeline in :thumbup:


That's great, Rebecca. I hope it's not too stressful for you going back to work tomorrow.  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Im doing them to fit me first and eill then adapt them up and down for the family :thumbup:


Well I have a pattern you can have for the baby, just let me know!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shining ATM but rain is not far away. DH has gone back yet again to the airport, but hopefully will be able to finish off today, until the road is opened again at least. I hope so. He is very tired and beginning to get very tetchy.
> 
> DS had a word with one of the midwives yesterday and said S was dealing with too many people who did not know what she had been through. He gave her all the painful details and explained that those with DH working on the airfield all week had professional help available to them which had proved useful to some. S has had none of that and has gone through worse. They have now put her in a private ward where no-one goes in without her permission, so no casual visitors which seems to be the norm on the ward. She is much calmer, and this midwife is the lead.
> 
> Mum and baby are doing OK.


Hope S can get some much needed help, I think she will not be the only one. Sending special wishes to her & your family.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Rebecca. I hope it's not too stressful for you going back to work tomorrow.  xxxooo


I'm going back with a positive attitude as I finished the last school year less than positive :-D :-D :-D


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Just walked round to Lidl for milk and got soaked, now in dry clothes. Good luck to GS1, he will love working especially when the first pay comes in. It was on the bank holiday last year my ds1 went for a job. He had to get there in the pouring rain, one year on he is still in that job :thumbup: did I mention DS 2 is off to university and has managed to land himself a part time job.


Well done on you DS's achievement at work & his brothers on going to Uni, you must be proud!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Chris, did you go to see the tall ships? We decided to stay in the dry xxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> I'm going back with a positive attitude as I finished the last school year less than positive :-D :-D :-D


Good for you! Have fun!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well done on you DS's achievement at work & his brothers on going to Uni, you must be proud!


Indeed :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358223-1.html
> Can some of you take a look at this and give me some feedback


Looks good!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hi Chris, did you go to see the tall ships? We decided to stay in the dry xxxxxx


No, for some reason I didn't feel like it! Might of been the terrible weather! Also not feeling so good, caught a sore throat off GS! Spent most of the day knitting, still thin it's a holiday! Hope all goes well this term.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> No, for some reason I didn't feel like it! Might of been the terrible weather! Also not feeling so good, caught a sore throat off GS! Spent most of the day knitting, still thin it's a holiday! Hope all goes well this term.


Sorry you're not feeling so great, get better soon. It's lovely to have some sort of crafting to do when not feeling 100% far better than tv.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> They went home last night. Now all she wants is to hide away, and wants Merlin to keep visitors at bay. She really is badly traumatised and I hope he can get her some help quickly. She has her mother with her for a while so I shall continue to hang back. I just want her to get better. I can bond with GS later.


Hope so too!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Sorry you're not feeling so great, get better soon. It's lovely to have some sort of crafting to do when not feeling 100% far better than tv.


You are right, I'm so thankful I can sit & do crafty things. I have even got my DD's both knitting at the moment, I want them to start knitting up my stash. I'm thinking about starting to make some blankets, I'm sure they will be put to good use!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You are right, I'm so thankful I can sit & do crafty things. I have even got my DD's both knitting at the moment, I want them to start knitting up my stash. I'm thinking about starting to make some blankets, I'm sure they will be put to good use!


Almost certain, we can all use a blanket. I keep thinking of making one


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks. From Saxy's review it sounds like you saved yourself some money there even if only .99p
> 
> Are the slippers knit or crochet?


I'm doing knit slippers at the moment but I may add some ctochet. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm going back with a positive attitude as I finished the last school year less than positive :-D :-D :-D


That's a great attitude to start with.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm doing knit slippers at the moment but I may add some ctochet. Xx


That would be good, too.  xxxooo


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

lifeline said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358223-1.html
> Can some of you take a look at this and give me some feedback


Good job, Rebecca!! The photos are so clear -- much better than a lot of tutorials I've seen on line.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Rebecca. I hope it's not too stressful for you going back to work tomorrow.  xxxooo


Me too! :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive knitted a sleeve this afternoon. Apart from making lunch thats all Ive done. GS1 seems to have enjoyed his first day at work.Hes got his uniform and contract and goes again next week. They wsnt his college time tsble so they can fit shifts in around that.Well done my GS1. Grandma's proud!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive knitted a sleeve this afternoon. Apart from making lunch thats all Ive done. GS1 seems to have enjoyed his first day at work.Hes got his uniform and contract and goes again next week. They wsnt his college time tsble so they can fit shifts in around that.Well done my GS1. Grandma's proud!


Glad he enjoyed his first day. You have every right to be proud xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just walked round to Lidl for milk and got soaked, now in dry clothes. Good luck to GS1, he will love working especially when the first pay comes in. It was on the bank holiday last year my ds1 went for a job. He had to get there in the pouring rain, one year on he is still in that job :thumbup: did I mention DS 2 is off to university and has managed to land himself a part time job.


Well done DS2...We are proud of you... :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just finished sewing some crochet shapes onto a bag...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358223-1.html
> Can some of you take a look at this and give me some feedback


Seem pretty clear to me..and thats saying something :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished sewing some crochet shapes onto a bag...


hey Purple....I love your bag with the floewers on... Ive got a bag similar to that  Did you know? :-D Its a great bag and goes all over with me.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive knitted a sleeve this afternoon. Apart from making lunch thats all Ive done. GS1 seems to have enjoyed his first day at work.Hes got his uniform and contract and goes again next week. They wsnt his college time tsble so they can fit shifts in around that.Well done my GS1. Grandma's proud!


Good for GS1! You're right to be proud of him.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive knitted a sleeve this afternoon. Apart from making lunch thats all Ive done. GS1 seems to have enjoyed his first day at work.Hes got his uniform and contract and goes again next week. They wsnt his college time tsble so they can fit shifts in around that.Well done my GS1. Grandma's proud!


And so you should be.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a great attitude to start with.


That's what I'm thinking :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Good job, Rebecca!! The photos are so clear -- much better than a lot of tutorials I've seen on line.


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done DS2...We are proud of you... :thumbup:


Thanks xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished sewing some crochet shapes onto a bag...


Gorgeous as ever :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Seem pretty clear to me..and thats saying something :shock:


Thanks, all positive feedback so far, loving this :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's a picture of my finished hat. It just needs blocking now, I want it to look its best as it's for a colleague having chemotherapy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hey Purple....I love your bag with the floewers on... Ive got a bag similar to that  Did you know? :-D Its a great bag and goes all over with me.


Oh really, I got this one for under a fiver. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a picture of my finished hat. It just needs blocking now, I want it to look its best as it's for a colleague having chemotherapy


That is so pretty. Xxxx And thankx for nice comments on my bag xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That is so pretty. Xxxx And thankx for nice comments on my bag xx


You're welcome xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

And now I've just finisged this...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And now I've just finisged this...


It's great, BUT is that your foot in there :?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's great, BUT is that your foot in there :?


Yes and my freckly leg! :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes and my freckly leg! :roll:


It looked...odd, in the nicest possible way. Did mrP take the picture?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well done on the projects that have been finished and Congratulations to the DS's and GS on their jobs.

DD is doing pretty good but she is still bleeding I really don't think she is biting down on the gauze like she is supposed to be doing. They are pretty quick there we got there at 10:30 and we were on our way home before 12:00 half hour of that time was me filling out the paperwork..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It looked...odd, in the nicest possible way. Did mrP take the picture?


Yes he did, lmy foot was on the coffee table.

Here's a footless version, the colours look a bit better.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well done on the projects that have been finished and Congratulations to the DS's and GS on their jobs.
> 
> DD is doing pretty good but she is still bleeding I really don't think she is biting down on the gauze like she is supposed to be doing. They are pretty quick there we got there at 10:30 and we were on our way home before 12:00 half hour of that time was me filling out the paperwork..


Wow that was quick. Give her a hug from me xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes he did, lmy foot was on the coffee table.
> 
> Here's a footless version, the colours look a bit better.


That explains it then. It's a lovely colour


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well done on the projects that have been finished and Congratulations to the DS's and GS on their jobs.
> 
> DD is doing pretty good but she is still bleeding I really don't think she is biting down on the gauze like she is supposed to be doing. They are pretty quick there we got there at 10:30 and we were on our way home before 12:00 half hour of that time was me filling out the paperwork..


Glad it's all over, hope it heals up quickly xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That explains it then. It's a lovely colour


I mixed two strands of aran,


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I mixed two strands of aran,


Is that a sparkle showing in the second picture?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I wonder if June managed to get away with the family and if somewhere was reserved for them :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I wonder if June managed to get away with the family and if somewhere was reserved for them :-D


I do hope so. Here's a photo of the sparkly yarn


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I do hope so. Here's a photo of the sparkly yarn


Oooooh scrummy :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to start the other sock now. Xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to start the other sock now. Xxx


Chat soon xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive knitted a sleeve this afternoon. Apart from making lunch thats all Ive done. GS1 seems to have enjoyed his first day at work.Hes got his uniform and contract and goes again next week. They wsnt his college time tsble so they can fit shifts in around that.Well done my GS1. Grandma's proud!


Well done, indeed! You've a right to be proud!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished sewing some crochet shapes onto a bag...


Looks great!  :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a picture of my finished hat. It just needs blocking now, I want it to look its best as it's for a colleague having chemotherapy


Oh, that's lovely, Rebecca! I'm sure your colleague will love it and I wish her all the best with her chemotherapy. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And now I've just finisged this...


That's great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Wow that was quick. Give her a hug from me xxxxxx


And from me, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I do hope so. Here's a photo of the sparkly yarn


I hope so, too!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, that's lovely, Rebecca! I'm sure your colleague will love it and I wish her all the best with her chemotherapy. xxxooo


Thanks Pam. Once I got passed the lace bit it went really quickly...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Right, I think I should settle down now...work in the morning :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Right, I think I should settle down now...work in the morning :-D


Have a great day tomorrow.  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Saw this on facebook.....


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Bank Holiday Monday, it is pouring with rain which is typical for our bank holidsys! I shall be staying put and knitting!
> 
> Polly, don't worry about your age, just act your shoe size and if you convert that to UK sizes even better. Don't let people bully you otherwise we will send Susan over to give them a good lamping x
> 
> ...


In my mind I'm 35 . Will Susan mind you've volunteered her. .? I have to learn that after saying no I must continue to say no until they get it or I die. 
Which ever comes first. It cost the fellow $150 because he wouldn't listen when I said the cable made the overhead door go up and down. The company that does overhead doors is across the street snd the man was sooo nice. My day started driving 3 places to pay bills due today, supervising the garage pitch and purge, 2 hardware stores, stop for pizza, employment office for son to check on available jobs,( Praying he gets a job just to keep him from being home with his grief), sam's for paper products, library where I got a beautiful book on Bsby knits, AC Moore with 2 coupons for60% off. I got embroidery thread packs. I am soooo tired I sat and cried when I couldn't find the Chinese restaurant phone number to order dinner. Son is sooo tired he didn't eat his food. Almost midnight..I've done the pets for the night and going to sleep..I hope. Happy to chat with you even tho I can't catch up yet.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes he did, lmy foot was on the coffee table.
> 
> Here's a footless version, the colours look a bit better.


It looks warm and cuddly. Soft, yes?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I do hope so. Here's a photo of the sparkly yarn


Very nice! Pretty.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> In my mind I'm 35 . Will Susan mind you've volunteered her. .? I have to learn that after saying no I must continue to say no until they get it or I die.
> Which ever comes first. It cost the fellow $150 because he wouldn't listen when I said the cable made the overhead door go up and down. The company that does overhead doors is across the street snd the man was sooo nice. My day started driving 3 places to pay bills due today, supervising the garage pitch and purge, 2 hardware stores, stop for pizza, employment office for son to check on available jobs,( Praying he gets a job just to keep him from being home with his grief), sam's for paper products, library where I got a beautiful book on Bsby knits, AC Moore with 2 coupons for60% off. I got embroidery thread packs. I am soooo tired I sat and cried when I couldn't find the Chinese restaurant phone number to order dinner. Son is sooo tired he didn't eat his food. Almost midnight..I've done the pets for the night and going to sleep..I hope. Happy to chat with you even tho I can't catch up yet.


You did do a lot, have a good sleep and take it easy tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Have a great day tomorrow.  xxxooo


Thanks, it's now tomorrow here, very early yet 6.30! I will be in the shower very soon. My stomach is doing somersaults as it always does...why do I get so nervous? :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like up here. We have university graduates working in the file room because they can't find work in their line of study.


For my DD, because she is a participant in PhD programme, the University has an obligation to get her work at the uni, and she is also qualified to teach, because of being in the PhD Progamme.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> They went home last night. Now all she wants is to hide away, and wants Merlin to keep visitors at bay. She really is badly traumatised and I hope he can get her some help quickly. She has her mother with her for a while so I shall continue to hang back. I just want her to get better. I can bond with GS later.


Sounds like the trauma counselling is desparately needed - I hope she does get better quickly; but she also needs to have the counselling, so that she doesn't push it down, otherwise it will come back later in her life.😕


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Ive knitted a sleeve this afternoon. Apart from making lunch thats all Ive done. GS1 seems to have enjoyed his first day at work.Hes got his uniform and contract and goes again next week. They wsnt his college time tsble so they can fit shifts in around that.Well done my GS1. Grandma's proud!


And rightly so!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its marvelous how the weather knows that the children are back st school and bank holidays are over. It looks to be a nice day Ive got over 60's this afternoon. I cant be bothered to rush anything today. I'm tired. All that knitting yesterday wore me out hahahah


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished sewing some crochet shapes onto a bag...


Very pretty!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> And now I've just finisged this...


You have been busy, love the slipper/sock


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a picture of my finished hat. It just needs blocking now, I want it to look its best as it's for a colleague having chemotherapy


lovely work as normal


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And now I've just finisged this...


Its lovely are yoiu putting soles on the bottom?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And now I've just finisged this...


Its got to be said.....your leg isnt sexy... :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi GS, How are you? You are so right about the weather. My DD is back to work so we have our GSs here, 7 & 3. It's dry here today but hopefully it will brighten up. Want to take them to the local adventure park where they can run off some of their energy, they make me feel tired watching them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its got to be said.....your leg isnt sexy... :lol:


THANK YOU xxxxxxx :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, it's lovely and sunny here too. My gss hsve another week off but gs1 in France starts his new school today.

Thanks for the nice comments on slipper sock, l probably will attach a sole. Seen one done with the base if a flip flop.

We are going on a tour of the gks new school today and having a pub lunch with the family. 

Hope everyone is ok. Luv n hugs xxx.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks, it's now tomorrow here, very early yet 6.30! I will be in the shower very soon. My stomach is doing somersaults as it always does...why do I get so nervous? :roll:


Hope all has gone well today, Rebecca!  xxxooo

I'm waiting for daylight and then off for my walk. Won't get one tomorrow morning as I have a procedure and will be in the middle of the prep for it. Will be on liquids all day today. Will have to do something to keep myself distracted from wanting to eat! 

Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Hope all has gone well today, Rebecca!  xxxooo
> 
> I'm waiting for daylight and then off for my walk. Won't get one tomorrow morning as I have a procedure and will be in the middle of the prep for it. Will be on liquids all day today. Will have to do something to keep myself distracted from wanting to eat!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


Have a good day, hope tomorrow goes well & that it's not too serious. Hugs


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a picture of my finished hat. It just needs blocking now, I want it to look its best as it's for a colleague having chemotherapy


It IS looking its best!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And now I've just finisged this...


That's brilliant. That'll keep tootsies warm.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I do hope so. Here's a photo of the sparkly yarn


the colour looks better in this picture. Lovely.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Right, I think I should settle down now...work in the morning :-D


and I hope you are enjoying it with your positive attitude!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> In my mind I'm 35 . Will Susan mind you've volunteered her. .? I have to learn that after saying no I must continue to say no until they get it or I die.
> Which ever comes first. It cost the fellow $150 because he wouldn't listen when I said the cable made the overhead door go up and down. The company that does overhead doors is across the street snd the man was sooo nice. My day started driving 3 places to pay bills due today, supervising the garage pitch and purge, 2 hardware stores, stop for pizza, employment office for son to check on available jobs,( Praying he gets a job just to keep him from being home with his grief), sam's for paper products, library where I got a beautiful book on Bsby knits, AC Moore with 2 coupons for60% off. I got embroidery thread packs. I am soooo tired I sat and cried when I couldn't find the Chinese restaurant phone number to order dinner. Son is sooo tired he didn't eat his food. Almost midnight..I've done the pets for the night and going to sleep..I hope. Happy to chat with you even tho I can't catch up yet.


Hey! You're making me tired just reading all that! Calm down now and relax.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice to see some blue sky again. My GSs go back to school on Friday, GDs don't go back until Monday because of an inset day. How can they call it an 'inset' at the beginning?


----------



## Jeanek (Aug 24, 2015)

Good morning. 
Cheri is doing ever so much better. Today she sees the surgeon and hopes to get rid of some of the dressings, drains etc. I think that will really help her to be able to do more.

Her therapy is going well, though she is pooped at the end of the day. She asked me to tell you she thinks of you all and wonders if she can ever get "caught up" with posts.
Until she can sit for longer periods, she decided to wait awhile to get on the computer, but hopes that will be around the end of the week.

Kenny is coming over for dinner tonight. Just grilling out salmon and sides. He will come after dialysis. Going to be a quick and easy meal since I will get home around the same time he gets here.

I belong to a sewing group and today is our day to make pillowcases for the homeless shelters. The guests who stay there can take them with them when they leave-they often carry all their possessions in them, so we try to make them very sturdy.

Yesterday I picked him up and we went to see Cheri and then did a little grocery shopping for him. Cheri is pretty busy with rehab until the afternoon, but she was a bit tired when we got there so didn't stay too log. 

Wishing you all well and thanks again for all your thoughts, prayers and good wishes. They are most appreciated.

Fondly,
Jean


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Good morning.
> Cheri is doing ever so much better. Today she sees the surgeon and hopes to get rid of some of the dressings, drains etc. I think that will really help her to be able to do more.
> 
> Her therapy is going well, though she is pooped at the end of the day. She asked me to tell you she thinks of you all and wonders if she can ever get "caught up" with posts.
> ...


Thank you so much, Jean, for the update on Cheri and Kenny! So glad to hear they are both doing well. Please give my best wishes to Cheri and tell her we are looking forward to hearing from her when she's up to it. We miss her and hope she continues with a great recovery.  xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Hey! You're making me tired just reading all that! Calm down now and relax.


The saying " no good deed,goes unpunished" fits here. I was happy to let him park his cars in my drive at mom's because I don't use it but now son suggested he could use the garage which the fellow is clearing free of charge so I should be glad to get the job done at no cost but the neighbor and visiting helpers have me a wreck and the time I have to spend there interferes with things I should be doing so yesterday I packed it all in to one day and thought I would drop! He can't drive due to a DWI so noon I will take him to his appointment and then he will do more work maybe put things out for the city to pick up. If I was a garage sale person I would have made money but I chose to put things out for people who walk the alleys to take or give things to the helpers the guy enlisted. They just got grabby which bothered me..a bit rude. I won't give up my knitting group tomorrow because I need help with the next part or I'll ruin it going on. It has raised stems at the base and I can't be sure I understand the chart. The lady there owned a knit shop and is kind to help. I am following your suggestion to relax right now and I slept til 9:30 tho dog woke me 430, 7:30, 9:30... She drinks a lot which worries me but I'm taking her for her rabies shot ASAP so she will be checked then. ( spellcheck said. 'heckled then) love that spell check.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Good morning.
> Cheri is doing ever so much better. Today she sees the surgeon and hopes to get rid of some of the dressings, drains etc. I think that will really help her to be able to do more.
> 
> Her therapy is going well, though she is pooped at the end of the day. She asked me to tell you she thinks of you all and wonders if she can ever get "caught up" with posts.
> ...


I sure miss her here. It's nice you can help the needy and do for Cheri and Kenny. Sending her good wishes for an easy recovery. One day at a time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Good morning.
> Cheri is doing ever so much better. Today she sees the surgeon and hopes to get rid of some of the dressings, drains etc. I think that will really help her to be able to do more.
> 
> Her therapy is going well, though she is pooped at the end of the day. She asked me to tell you she thinks of you all and wonders if she can ever get "caught up" with posts.
> ...


I am so glad Cheri is doing better; I am looking forward to having her back with us.
What a good idea that is of making pillow cases for the homeless. Well done to your group.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The saying " no good deed,goes unpunished" fits here. I was happy to let him park his cars in my drive at mom's because I don't use it but now son suggested he could use the garage which the fellow is clearing free of charge so I should be glad to get the job done at no cost but the neighbor and visiting helpers have me a wreck and the time I have to spend there interferes with things I should be doing so yesterday I packed it all in to one day and thought I would drop! He can't drive due to a DWI so noon I will take him to his appointment and then he will do more work maybe put things out for the city to pick up. If I was a garage sale person I would have made money but I chose to put things out for people who walk the alleys to take or give things to the helpers the guy enlisted. They just got grabby which bothered me..a bit rude. I won't give up my knitting group tomorrow because I need help with the next part or I'll ruin it going on. It has raised stems at the base and I can't be sure I understand the chart. The lady there owned a knit shop and is kind to help. I am following your suggestion to relax right now and I slept til 9:30 tho dog woke me 430, 7:30, 9:30... She drinks a lot which worries me but I'm taking her for her rabies shot ASAP so she will be checked then. ( spellcheck said. 'heckled then) love that spell check.


spell check can be so funny sometimes, but I hate it. I know how to spell thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Good morning.
> Cheri is doing ever so much better. Today she sees the surgeon and hopes to get rid of some of the dressings, drains etc. I think that will really help her to be able to do more.
> 
> Her therapy is going well, though she is pooped at the end of the day. She asked me to tell you she thinks of you all and wonders if she can ever get "caught up" with posts.
> ...


Thanks for the update...I have a card sitting here that I need to get in the mail. So glad she's doing better and hope that it continues.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its marvelous how the weather knows that the children are back st school and bank holidays are over. It looks to be a nice day Ive got over 60's this afternoon. I cant be bothered to rush anything today. I'm tired. All that knitting yesterday wore me out hahahah


Hope you have recovered from all that knitting now :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lovely work as normal


Thanks x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hope all has gone well today, Rebecca!  xxxooo
> 
> I'm waiting for daylight and then off for my walk. Won't get one tomorrow morning as I have a procedure and will be in the middle of the prep for it. Will be on liquids all day today. Will have to do something to keep myself distracted from wanting to eat!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


It has been good thanks. I had to leave early to take MM to have her eye stitches removed. All is good there, it has heeled nicely (I bet that is the wrong heel  )


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Good morning.
> Cheri is doing ever so much better. Today she sees the surgeon and hopes to get rid of some of the dressings, drains etc. I think that will really help her to be able to do more.
> 
> Her therapy is going well, though she is pooped at the end of the day. She asked me to tell you she thinks of you all and wonders if she can ever get "caught up" with posts.
> ...


It's good to hear from you again xxxxxx love to Cheri and Kenny


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. Went to the over 60's and on $4 and 2 pkts of chocolate biscuits, came home and went and bought a deeep fat fryer. 

How did you do today Rebecca? first dsy back?

Purley....ho are you? I csnt eait for the dasy you comr homr to your sisters..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Good morning.
> Cheri is doing ever so much better. Today she sees the surgeon and hopes to get rid of some of the dressings, drains etc. I think that will really help her to be able to do more.
> 
> Her therapy is going well, though she is pooped at the end of the day. She asked me to tell you she thinks of you all and wonders if she can ever get "caught up" with posts.
> ...


Thankyou Jean...you've been ever so good to us...I often think about Cheri and cant wait until shes home and back on line where she belongs. It must be about 3 weeks now is it?love you so much purley...x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Went to the over 60's and on $4 and 2 pkts of chocolate biscuits, came home and went and bought a deeep fat fryer.
> 
> How did you do today Rebecca? first dsy back?
> 
> Purley....ho are you? I csnt eait for the dasy you comr homr to your sisters..


Hi Susan, my day has gone well, I think I will enjoy this year :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Jeanek said:


> Good morning.
> Cheri is doing ever so much better. Today she sees the surgeon and hopes to get rid of some of the dressings, drains etc. I think that will really help her to be able to do more.
> 
> Her therapy is going well, though she is pooped at the end of the day. She asked me to tell you she thinks of you all and wonders if she can ever get "caught up" with posts.
> ...


Thanks for the update, please give her my love! I miss talking o her! Your sewing g group sounds as though it is doing great work.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Jeanek said:


> Good morning.
> Cheri is doing ever so much better. Today she sees the surgeon and hopes to get rid of some of the dressings, drains etc. I think that will really help her to be able to do more.
> 
> Her therapy is going well, though she is pooped at the end of the day. She asked me to tell you she thinks of you all and wonders if she can ever get "caught up" with posts.
> ...


Thanks for the update, please give her my love! I miss talking o her! Your sewing g group sounds as though it is doing great work.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Hope all has gone well today, Rebecca!  xxxooo
> 
> I'm waiting for daylight and then off for my walk. Won't get one tomorrow morning as I have a procedure and will be in the middle of the prep for it. Will be on liquids all day today. Will have to do something to keep myself distracted from wanting to eat!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It has been good thanks. I had to leave early to take MM to have her eye stitches removed. All is good there, it has heeled nicely (I bet that is the wrong heel  )


That's great that you had a good day and also great that MM has healed up well!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Went to the over 60's and on $4 and 2 pkts of chocolate biscuits, came home and went and bought a deeep fat fryer.
> 
> How did you do today Rebecca? first dsy back?
> 
> Purley....ho are you? I csnt eait for the dasy you comr homr to your sisters..


Well done on the winnings and the deep fat fryer!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

So tired today didn't sleep well at all had to keep getting up and down with DD, she has been a trooper and done some of her school work today but finally has had enough and went to lay down, I think I will too!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So tired today didn't sleep well at all had to keep getting up and down with DD, she has been a trooper and done some of her school work today but finally has had enough and went to lay down, I think I will too!!


Good idea. So sorry you're so tired. Hope you can get some rest.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Jean, thanks so mych on the update on Cheri. I am so pleased she is beginning to improve. I hope it won't be too long before she is home. Your sewing group sound lovely and what a great idea the pillowcases are. 

Rebecca so pleased today was ok.

we visited the gks new scholl today, beautiful old building snd grounds. Also heard that gk1 had a good time at his new school in France.

Taking the gks out fof the day tomorrow and then singing in the evening. Off to bed now. Nighg night everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Saw this on facebook.....


 :x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a picture of my finished hat. It just needs blocking now, I want it to look its best as it's for a colleague having chemotherapy


That's very very nice, your colleague will be touched and delighted!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello, I am back from my break within a holiday! It was a long drive round many hair pin bends through the mountain, fortunately, DS is a very good driver so felt completely safe. We hadn't heard anything about the place we tried to hire so headed for the visitors centre and found a reasonably priced place called Honey Bee cottage. It was very sweet, bee motifs everywhere but was absolutely freezing. It had a log burner but unless it was fed every few minutes, it went out!
Anyway, back in Wellington now, still cold here but not freezing at least,


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello, I am back from my break within a holiday! It was a long drive round many hair pin bends through the mountain, fortunately, DS is a very good driver so felt completely safe. We hadn't heard anything about the place we tried to hire so headed for the visitors centre and found a reasonably priced place called Honey Bee cottage. It was very sweet, bee motifs everywhere but was absolutely freezing. It had a log burner but unless it was fed every few minutes, it went out!
> Anyway, back in Wellington now, still cold here but not freezing at least,


Fun, but cold....... :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Fun, but cold....... :-D


I agree. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, just about caught up,
Saxy,hope S gets the help she needs, if the post natal tangles with the post traumatic that could be pretty serious! 
Jean, thanks for the update, I bet poor Cheri is getting very frustrated, please tell her that if it was easy, anyone could do it! Also, please give her and yourself big hugs from me! 
Susan, glad GS did ok with his job,hope he continues to enjoy it!
Purple, love the bag and the sock and thought the picture of your in your new frock was.... er...lovely!! 
Back with more shortly, am cooking Stroganoff for dinner tonight!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Lifeline, so glad your positive attitude meant that going back to school was not too traumatic dear!
Lisa, feel sorry for your DD and by association, with you!Hope the discomfort has lessened for Miss S so you can both be more relaxed! 
Pam, sorry to hear that you are having a procedure, hope they are gentle with you and that the outcome is good!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Polly, sounds like life is still roller - coastering you dear, go with the flow and hang on tight!! 
Chris, sorry you and Lifeline didn't make it to see the tall ships but if they were here last year and this year, I'm guessing that they will be back again! Hope your sore throat comes to nowt!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Londy, so sorry you were freezing in Bee Cottage, sending you lits of warm hugs, My Dd eould have lived thd cottage as her middle name is Bee. Missed you while you were away, hope you had fun. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning girls, it's sunny here at the moment. Both Dd and SIL are working so we have the gks here til Friday. Probably going out for the day today.

Lisa, hope Dd is feeling better today. X

Pam. Hope all goes well today x

Polly, hope things calm down soon.

Rebecca have a good time with your new class. 

Everyone else hope all is going ok. Love you alll lots. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Got a touch of toothsache today. Must make an appointment. The weather is grey Will catchnup.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Got a touch of toothsache today. Must make an appointment. The weather is grey Will catchnup.


Hi girlie sorry about your toothache, hope it eases up love!xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and 17'C (63'F) going up to 34'C (93'F) this afternoon with thunderstorms.
Yesterday I walked from the building to the parking garage and was wet with perspiration from just that short distance. It is so humid that the cars are sweating.
I'm working on little projects so they don't have to sit in my lap.
My laptop harddrive is dying. I'll have to go to BestBuy and get another harddrive.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Got a touch of toothsache today. Must make an appointment. The weather is grey Will catchnup.


I'm sorry about your tooth. I hope you can get it fixed soon. Have you tried Dolomite. When we had dolomite in our water I didn't have any problems with my teeth. You should be able to get any store that sells herbals.
DD goes to the dentist next Friday for her 6 month checkup and cleaning.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girls, it's sunny here at the moment. Both Dd and SIL are working so we have the gks here til Friday. Probably going out for the day today.
> 
> Lisa, hope Dd is feeling better today. X
> 
> ...


Have fun with the gks.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello, I am back from my break within a holiday! It was a long drive round many hair pin bends through the mountain, fortunately, DS is a very good driver so felt completely safe. We hadn't heard anything about the place we tried to hire so headed for the visitors centre and found a reasonably priced place called Honey Bee cottage. It was very sweet, bee motifs everywhere but was absolutely freezing. It had a log burner but unless it was fed every few minutes, it went out!
> Anyway, back in Wellington now, still cold here but not freezing at least,


That Honey Bee cottage sounds nice even if it was cold. Keep layering on the sweaters.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So tired today didn't sleep well at all had to keep getting up and down with DD, she has been a trooper and done some of her school work today but finally has had enough and went to lay down, I think I will too!!


I hope you both get caught up on your rest.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi Susan, my day has gone well, I think I will enjoy this year :thumbup:


That's great. :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Went to the over 60's and on $4 and 2 pkts of chocolate biscuits, came home and went and bought a deeep fat fryer.
> 
> How did you do today Rebecca? first dsy back?
> 
> Purley....ho are you? I csnt eait for the dasy you comr homr to your sisters..


Congratulations on your winnings and a new deep fat fryer. I want to get one of the ones that only uses a little fat. I don't have room for any more appliances and the BIG deep fat fryer that I have, never gets used.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The saying " no good deed,goes unpunished" fits here. I was happy to let him park his cars in my drive at mom's because I don't use it but now son suggested he could use the garage which the fellow is clearing free of charge so I should be glad to get the job done at no cost but the neighbor and visiting helpers have me a wreck and the time I have to spend there interferes with things I should be doing so yesterday I packed it all in to one day and thought I would drop! He can't drive due to a DWI so noon I will take him to his appointment and then he will do more work maybe put things out for the city to pick up. If I was a garage sale person I would have made money but I chose to put things out for people who walk the alleys to take or give things to the helpers the guy enlisted. They just got grabby which bothered me..a bit rude. I won't give up my knitting group tomorrow because I need help with the next part or I'll ruin it going on. It has raised stems at the base and I can't be sure I understand the chart. The lady there owned a knit shop and is kind to help. I am following your suggestion to relax right now and I slept til 9:30 tho dog woke me 430, 7:30, 9:30... She drinks a lot which worries me but I'm taking her for her rabies shot ASAP so she will be checked then. ( spellcheck said. 'heckled then) love that spell check.


I hope your garage is cleared quickly.
I'm glad your knitting group is so helpful. I'm going to try to get to the knitting group north of here on Sept 7. That's their first meeting after the summer.
Gotta love spellcheck.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Good morning.
> Cheri is doing ever so much better. Today she sees the surgeon and hopes to get rid of some of the dressings, drains etc. I think that will really help her to be able to do more.
> 
> Her therapy is going well, though she is pooped at the end of the day. She asked me to tell you she thinks of you all and wonders if she can ever get "caught up" with posts.
> ...


Thank you for your updates. And thank you for looking after our friends so well.
Give my love and hug to Cheri and I hope she is able to go home soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I;m late.
I tried taking the garbage bins out earlier but their was a little skunk on the porch. It's lighter out now so he should be gone.
Pam, I hope your procedure goes well.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hello, I am back from my break within a holiday! It was a long drive round many hair pin bends through the mountain, fortunately, DS is a very good driver so felt completely safe. We hadn't heard anything about the place we tried to hire so headed for the visitors centre and found a reasonably priced place called Honey Bee cottage. It was very sweet, bee motifs everywhere but was absolutely freezing. It had a log burner but unless it was fed every few minutes, it went out!
> Anyway, back in Wellington now, still cold here but not freezing at least,


Not warm here either! Pleased you got away.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, it's miserable here today, feeling very chilly! Not been doing much except for looking after our GSs, DD back to school. GS1 starts back tomorrow & his brother starts nursery next Monday, hope they are prepared for him! He is adorable but has developed a real 'attitude' at the moment, very cheeky, it's difficult to tell him off without smiling!
Went to my diet club today & put 1 pound ON, last week I had lost 8lb in 2 weeks, not sure what's gone on this week. Never mind Hopefully a better week next week. I need to buy a new wedding outfit & don't know what size to get.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, it's miserable here today, feeling very chilly! Not been doing much except for looking after our GSs, DD back to school. GS1 starts back tomorrow & his brother starts nursery next Monday, hope they are prepared for him! He is adorable but has developed a real 'attitude' at the moment, very cheeky, it's difficult to tell him off without smiling!
> Went to my diet club today & put 1 pound ON, last week I had lost 8lb in 2 weeks, not sure what's gone on this week. Never mind Hopefully a better week next week. I need to buy a new wedding outfit & don't know what size to get.


Don't worry about the slight gain, all weight goes up and down a bit, a long as the main way is down you're doing ok. Hope your gss enjoy school and nursery, My gs3 started nursery in France today, he has a real attitude too!

Hope you are feeling better. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just back from Milestones (old style village) where we took gs2 in July, took the other gks as there was a dinosaur exhibition, they enjoyed it and now LM is dressing up like a Victorian.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lifeline, so glad your positive attitude meant that going back to school was not too traumatic dear!
> Lisa, feel sorry for your DD and by association, with you!Hope the discomfort has lessened for Miss S so you can both be more relaxed!
> Pam, sorry to hear that you are having a procedure, hope they are gentle with you and that the outcome is good!


Thanks, Londy. Have to be at the hospital at 11 a.m. Should be home around 1:30 p.m. Hopefully no new precancerous polyps this year!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Londy, hope you are feeling warmer and Nitzi hope you have stopped perspiring. The sun is out and it is just right here. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Londy. Have to be at the hospital at 11 a.m. Should be home around 1:30 p.m. Hopefully no new precancerous polyps this year!


Hi Pam, wrapping you in lots of love and hugs. xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girls, it's sunny here at the moment. Both Dd and SIL are working so we have the gks here til Friday. Probably going out for the day today.
> 
> Lisa, hope Dd is feeling better today. X
> 
> ...


Thank you, Purple! Have a fun day with your GKs.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi girlie sorry about your toothache, hope it eases up love!xxx


Me, too, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't worry about the slight gain, all weight goes up and down a bit, a long as the main way is down you're doing ok. Hope your gss enjoy school and nursery, My gs3 started nursery in France today, he has a real attitude too!
> 
> Hope you are feeling better. xxx


Still not feeling great, but have so much going on at the moment. It'll soon all turnaround....I hope!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from Milestones (old style village) where we took gs2 in July, took the other gks as there was a dinosaur exhibition, they enjoyed it and now LM is dressing up like a Victorian.


Sound fun, I shall have to look that one up,


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I;m late.
> I tried taking the garbage bins out earlier but their was a little skunk on the porch. It's lighter out now so he should be gone.
> Pam, I hope your procedure goes well.
> 
> Everyone have a good day.


Thank you, Nitzi. Not fun but necessary.  Have a good day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, wrapping you in lots of love and hugs. xxxxxx


Thank you! I need them. The prep makes you really cold!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Still not feeling great, but have so much going on at the moment. It'll soon all turnaround....I hope!


Glad you're a bit better. Sending you many gentle and healing hugs! Xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! I need them. The prep makes you really cold!!!! xxxooo


Well, here's a few more warm hugs (((((((((())))))))))))))))) xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well, here's a few more warm hugs (((((((((())))))))))))))))) xxxx


Thanks!!!!  xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The sun is shining but the weather is cold. I have been to the airport to see how things are going. Very slowly. I took the boys and left them there with grandad. Hopefully dad has joined them by now. 

I must do some minutes for a meeting tonight - again!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lifeline, so glad your positive attitude meant that going back to school was not too traumatic dear!
> Lisa, feel sorry for your DD and by association, with you!Hope the discomfort has lessened for Miss S so you can both be more relaxed!
> Pam, sorry to hear that you are having a procedure, hope they are gentle with you and that the outcome is good!


Thank you Londy, went and laid down yesterday for about three hours and then got up and fixed her something to eat and then we went back to bed around 1am still feel tired even though I got plenty of sleep...I haven't had stroganoff in ages mom makes it for dad every year on his birthday...yummy, strangely it is something that I have never attempted to make even though I really like it.
Glad you enjoyed your side holiday even though it was cold it is extremely hot here right now!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and 17'C (63'F) going up to 34'C (93'F) this afternoon with thunderstorms.
> Yesterday I walked from the building to the parking garage and was wet with perspiration from just that short distance. It is so humid that the cars are sweating.
> I'm working on little projects so they don't have to sit in my lap.
> My laptop harddrive is dying. I'll have to go to BestBuy and get another harddrive.


We are melting here too and I am working with cotton on the little dress for my great niece so it is not to hot.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Londy. Have to be at the hospital at 11 a.m. Should be home around 1:30 p.m. Hopefully no new precancerous polyps this year!


Hope that all goes well for you and no new polyps are found! hugs((())))


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hope that all goes well for you and no new polyps are found! hugs((())))


Thanks, Lisa!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I;m late.
> I tried taking the garbage bins out earlier but their was a little skunk on the porch. It's lighter out now so he should be gone.
> Pam, I hope your procedure goes well.
> 
> Everyone have a good day.


Hi Nitzi sorry I left you out yesterday, still suffering from jet lag,! :lol: Hope it's cooler there today and not so sticky!Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, it's miserable here today, feeling very chilly! Not been doing much except for looking after our GSs, DD back to school. GS1 starts back tomorrow & his brother starts nursery next Monday, hope they are prepared for him! He is adorable but has developed a real 'attitude' at the moment, very cheeky, it's difficult to tell him off without smiling!
> Went to my diet club today & put 1 pound ON, last week I had lost 8lb in 2 weeks, not sure what's gone on this week. Never mind Hopefully a better week next week. I need to buy a new wedding outfit & don't know what size to get.


Well done on your weight loss last week, that was maybe a little too much for your body to cope with so it's grabbed a bit back this week, you're doing really well! I will have to get back to my regular eating when I get home but fortunately, DIL does WW too so we've been eating fairly healthily - except when we haven't!! 
:lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done on your weight loss last week, that was maybe a little too much for your body to cope with so it's grabbed a bit back this week, you're doing really well! I will have to get back to my regular eating when I get home but fortunately, DIL does WW too so we've been eating fairly healthily - except when we haven't!!
> :lol: :lol: :XD:


That makes sense.. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovely singing group meeting, LM joined in and thoroughly enjoyed gerself and so did we. Getting really good now as everyone is much more confident and relaxed..


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

More bees!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

The leaves are starting to fall here but it is still HOT!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That makes sense.. xxxxx


Complete sense!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> More bees!!!


What a cute little place!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Procedure went sort of okay today. She was only able to go halfway due to something pressing against the outside of the colon in that area - she thought maybe an adhesion. So have to go see her tomorrow morning to see what she wants to do. Maybe a CT colonography. Oh, well! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Procedure went sort of okay today. She was only able to go halfway due to something pressing against the outside of the colon in that area - she thought maybe an adhesion. So have to go see her tomorrow morning to see what she wants to do. Maybe a CT colonography. Oh, well! xxxooo


I was going to say 'bummer' but that seems kind of inappropriate! Try not to worry love but hoping with everything I've got that all is well tomorrow big BIG hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was going to say 'bummer' but that seems kind of inappropriate! Try not to worry love but hoping with everything I've got that all is well tomorrow big BIG hugs xxxxxxx


 :lol: Thank you! I'm sure it will be fine but really curious what she's thinking of doing. At least the appointment is at 8:00, so will b be finding out early.  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Pam I will be thinking of you today xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well done on your weight loss last week, that was maybe a little too much for your body to cope with so it's grabbed a bit back this week, you're doing really well! I will have to get back to my regular eating when I get home but fortunately, DIL does WW too so we've been eating fairly healthily - except when we haven't!!
> :lol: :lol: :XD:


Thanks I'll remember that excuse! DD has lost more than me now so I'm really going to catch her up! I want my 2 stone certificate !


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> :lol: Thank you! I'm sure it will be fine but really curious what she's thinking of doing. At least the appointment is at 8:00, so will b be finding out early.  xxxooo


Thinking of you & sending a hugXx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Up early today. Got to look after 2 GSs today, big one back to school. Also take DD to 2 Appts and we have a carpenter here fitting a new back doors, am I stressed, not yet but give me an hour. DD is happily sitting in the kitchen chatting to the man. Off for my first pick-up, have a good day everyone. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> More bees!!!


Buzzy beautiful xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Pam I will be thinking of you today xxxxxxxxxxx


And from me too. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Up early today. Got to look after 2 GSs today, big one back to school. Also take DD to 2 Appts and we have a carpenter here fitting a new back doors, am I stressed, not yet but give me an hour. DD is happily sitting in the kitchen chatting to the man. Off for my first pick-up, have a good day everyone. Xxx


Don't go overdoing it. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from an autumnal Surrey. Having a lazy greakfast and then the gss and l will attack the washing, go shopping and do some baking.

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Weve over slept. 10.30...Well....tuff....I bought myself an electric nailfile and buffer yesterday. I really fancied it but feel a bit guilty. It was not a necessary object. I'll cstch up.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't go overdoing it. X


Trying not to, they are watching a DVD at the moment & arguing who is sitting on my lap, seems only a few days ago when I had both of them asleep on my shoulders!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Weve over slept. 10.30...Well....tuff....I bought myself an electric nailfile and buffer yesterday. I really fancied it but feel a bit guilty. It was not a necessary object. I'll cstch up.


It's good to spoil yourself! Enjoy your manicure! Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't worry about the slight gain, all weight goes up and down a bit, a long as the main way is down you're doing ok. Hope your gss enjoy school and nursery, My gs3 started nursery in France today, he has a real attitude too!
> 
> Hope you are feeling better. xxx


Ours have an attitude too, when they get oput of bed :roll: DH has one too.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Lisa!


Everything i have is crossed. for you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Procedure went sort of okay today. She was only able to go halfway due to something pressing against the outside of the colon in that area - she thought maybe an adhesion. So have to go see her tomorrow morning to see what she wants to do. Maybe a CT colonography. Oh, well! xxxooo


I'm sure you'll be fine. We are with you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am ET and 20"C (71"f)
Another hot humid day. I woke up tired again. This weather is supposed to continue until Tuesday. Not nice weather for playing with fiber.
I'm on the tablet again. I don't have a new harddrive for the laptop yet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Weve over slept. 10.30...Well....tuff....I bought myself an electric nailfile and buffer yesterday. I really fancied it but feel a bit guilty. It was not a necessary object. I'll cstch up.


You're allowed to buy something for yourself occasionally.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> :lol: Thank you! I'm sure it will be fine but really curious what she's thinking of doing. At least the appointment is at 8:00, so will b be finding out early.  xxxooo


I hope everything goes well today. Having to have a second procedure is not nice.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Up early today. Got to look after 2 GSs today, big one back to school. Also take DD to 2 Appts and we have a carpenter here fitting a new back doors, am I stressed, not yet but give me an hour. DD is happily sitting in the kitchen chatting to the man. Off for my first pick-up, have a good day everyone. Xxx


Keep holding a soft ball of yarn. They work like soft stress balls.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Nitzi sorry I left you out yesterday, still suffering from jet lag,! :lol: Hope it's cooler there today and not so sticky!Xx


No luck here. I hope you have warmed up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The leaves are starting to fall here but it is still HOT!!


Ours are turning colour. It feels like summer and looks like autumn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late again. I have to stop doing that.
Everyone have a grest day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Pam I will be thinking of you today xxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thinking of you & sending a hugXx


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And from me too. Xxxx


Thank you! Xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Everything i have is crossed. for you xxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you! My guess is she's just going to talk to me and then schedule something for another day. We'll see.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sure you'll be fine. We are with you.


And I soooo appreciate that!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You're allowed to buy something for yourself occasionally.


Exactly right! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope everything goes well today. Having to have a second procedure is not nice.


No, it won't be fun, but I'm guessing she's just going to talk to me today and then schedule the next procedure for another day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive had a parcel delivered....A stash of yarn from Rebecca...Its wonderful, I was like a kid on Christmas morning.Thankyou lifeline.

Ive had a cup of tea with marg, Ive also put the central heating on, its so cold today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had a parcel delivered....A stash of yarn from Rebecca...Its wonderful, I was like a kid on Christmas morning.Thankyou lifeline.
> 
> Ive had a cup of tea with marg, Ive also put the central heating on, its so cold today.


That's so fun! Both the parcel of yarn and the visit with Marg. Sorry it's so chilly there. We're definitely going into autumn here, too. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> More bees!!!


Beeutiful!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Procedure went sort of okay today. She was only able to go halfway due to something pressing against the outside of the colon in that area - she thought maybe an adhesion. So have to go see her tomorrow morning to see what she wants to do. Maybe a CT colonography. Oh, well! xxxooo


Will be thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Will be thinking of you. Xx


Thank you. Just got back from my doctor visit and she's having me do a CT colonography when I return from my vacation, so will be late September or early October before I do that. Then may need another regular colonoscopy if she feels she still needs to do one using a smaller scope tool. The problem is that the precancerous polyps I've had in the past are at the very end of my colon and are flat rather than the kind that stick up, so hard to detect. She's just concerned because of my history of adhesions and doesn't want to damage my colon doing this. I'm more than happy to have these procedures if they will keep me from actually getting colon cancer! It's a bother, but well worth it.  Thank you all for being there for me! Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. Just got back from my doctor visit and she's having me do a CT colonography when I return from my vacation, so will be late September or early October before I do that. Then may need another regular colonoscopy if she feels she still needs to do one using a smaller scope tool. The problem is that the precancerous polyps I've had in the past are at the very end of my colon and are flat rather than the kind that stick up, so hard to detect. She's just concerned because of my history of adhesions and doesn't want to damage my colon doing this. I'm more than happy to have these procedures if they will keep me from actually getting colon cancer! It's a bother, but well worth it.  Thank you all for being there for me! Love you all lots! xxxooo


Love you too Pam!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I'm not caught up at all , but hello all my lovely friends


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Sitting here just trying to get out of this brain fog lol.

OR 

Go to sleep , one of them is the right thing right ? LOL ! 

DD1 has just gotten some good news at her job  She is now a team leader and they are putting her in a manager program. I've never seen her take something so seriously. 
Her job ? .... Burger King , and i am proud as a peach of her 

I hope all of you are doing well , i am going to try to read the back posts when i get up for the day ... lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sounds great.


Wish we could have been there too ! Sounds like a great time had by all ! 
 Maybe next year


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. Just got back from my doctor visit and she's having me do a CT colonography when I return from my vacation, so will be late September or early October before I do that. Then may need another regular colonoscopy if she feels she still needs to do one using a smaller scope tool. The problem is that the precancerous polyps I've had in the past are at the very end of my colon and are flat rather than the kind that stick up, so hard to detect. She's just concerned because of my history of adhesions and doesn't want to damage my colon doing this. I'm more than happy to have these procedures if they will keep me from actually getting colon cancer! It's a bother, but well worth it.  Thank you all for being there for me! Love you all lots! xxxooo


You sound very positive :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sitting here just trying to get out of this brain fog lol.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


Hi you, and congrats to your DD :thumbup:

Got to go, dinner is ready xxxxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nasty stuff. Guns are illegal here but still people get shot occasionally, although knifing is more common amongst those type of people. As you say, guys used to scrap and the best man won, the other slunk away but not these days, sad.


Men now a days are too metro sexual , dont want to mess up their pretty faces and have no honor.
I try to install honor in my kids , they are living in an age where these type of lessons are hard learned...  
Can you imagine , killing another human being over a movie... ? so sad.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had a rough night last night I was up every hour or so going to the bathroom...how does one have to go that much when I hadn't been drinking anything.... :shock:
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful trip with your family!!!


I do that every night , but i have to admit ... i drink tea all night also.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I hear it and know it is true it just doesn't feel like it when I just want to hear his laughter and see his beautiful smile....and kiss his whole face :c
> 
> I love you sis


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Back later ya'll  

Love and hugs !! XOXOXO


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. Just got back from my doctor visit and she's having me do a CT colonography when I return from my vacation, so will be late September or early October before I do that. Then may need another regular colonoscopy if she feels she still needs to do one using a smaller scope tool. The problem is that the precancerous polyps I've had in the past are at the very end of my colon and are flat rather than the kind that stick up, so hard to detect. She's just concerned because of my history of adhesions and doesn't want to damage my colon doing this. I'm more than happy to have these procedures if they will keep me from actually getting colon cancer! It's a bother, but well worth it.  Thank you all for being there for me! Love you all lots! xxxooo


As you say it's good to have these procedures to detect any early nastiness. You must go on your holiday & try not to worry too much. Love xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Sitting here just trying to get out of this brain fog lol.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


Have a sleep, it's its great Medicine. Congratulation on your DD's success, you are rightly proud! Xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It is Merchant Navy Day today. We raised the red ensign at the Town Hall this morning and held a small ceremony of thanks. It's about time. Unfortunately there were no Mercantile Mariner veterans there! No publicity. At least we got coffee and biccies in the Mayor's Parlour again.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

7pm...dark and cold....Ive got my lights on and the heating...Its still raining outside. I've done next to (never mind next to) anything today. I just feel tired, as usual. Its U3a in the morning and then lynn and me will go for a bacon and egg bun... I should really go in the bath now but I havent the will.... Dirty girl!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sitting here just trying to get out of this brain fog lol.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


We are proud of you DD1...whats the chances of a free burger????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sitting here just trying to get out of this brain fog lol.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your DD1! That's great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You sound very positive :thumbup:


At this point, it's more bothersome than worrisome, so easier to stay positive.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> As you say it's good to have these procedures to detect any early nastiness. You must go on your holiday & try not to worry too much. Love xx


It is! If I hadn't had the first one at 50 I very well might not be here today as that's when she found the first precancerous polyp (same location and kind that she found last year). Really important that she is able to see what is going on in that area. My policy on this is not to worry about it (or try not to) until I have to.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It is Merchant Navy Day today. We raised the red ensign at the Town Hall this morning and held a small ceremony of thanks. It's about time. Unfortunately there were no Mercantile Mariner veterans there! No publicity. At least we got coffee and biccies in the Mayor's Parlour again.


Sounds like a great way to honor them. Too bad none of them were there.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It is! If I hadn't had the first one at 50 I very well might not be here today as that's when she found the first precancerous polyp (same location and kind that she found last year). Really important that she is able to see what is going on in that area. My policy on this is not to worry about it (or try not to) until I have to.


That's easier said than done! A lot of the time you can keep chugging along, but then you have a moment to think....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> No luck here. I hope you have warmed up.


No,not really, it seems to be stuck at 10'C which is not that cold but there is a constant icy wind blowing up from the Antarctic!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's easier said than done! A lot of the time you can keep chugging along, but then you have a moment to think....


Exactly right!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No,not really, it seems to be stuck at 10'C which is not that cold but there is a constant icy wind blowing up from the Antarctic!


Brrrrrr!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. Just got back from my doctor visit and she's having me do a CT colonography when I return from my vacation, so will be late September or early October before I do that. Then may need another regular colonoscopy if she feels she still needs to do one using a smaller scope tool. The problem is that the precancerous polyps I've had in the past are at the very end of my colon and are flat rather than the kind that stick up, so hard to detect. She's just concerned because of my history of adhesions and doesn't want to damage my colon doing this. I'm more than happy to have these procedures if they will keep me from actually getting colon cancer! It's a bother, but well worth it.  Thank you all for being there for me! Love you all lots! xxxooo


Sounds like she really does have your best interests at heart and, as you say, worth going through this if it is protecting you.Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm not caught up at all , but hello all my lovely friends


Hi Angela, how are you feeling now? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sitting here just trying to get out of this brain fog lol.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


I'm proud of your DD too, that's great going! Give her my love! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from Wellington! It's about 8am and I'm still in bed! Can hear the family starting to stir so will have to get up in a minute, I think Charlotte spent the night in bed with her mum and dad! Had a a nice day yesterday, DIL had to go into work so Ds, DGD and I went shopping for birthday presents for DIL on Monday. We also took DGD to a great jungle gym for all couple of hours. Haven't found many yarn shops here but discovered a great one yesterday but had run out of time by then but will try and get back there before I go home next Wednesday. Have to say I feel like I have been away from my real life for long enough now. Take care everyone, love you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like she really does have your best interests at heart and, as you say, worth going through this if it is protecting you.Xxxx


She's a really great doctor and I'm so glad my GP sent me to her. I'm a lucky girl!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from Wellington! It's about 8am and I'm still in bed! Can hear the family starting to stir so will have to get up in a minute, I think Charlotte spent the night in bed with her mum and dad! Had a a nice day yesterday, DIL had to go into work so Ds, DGD and I went shopping for birthday presents for DIL on Monday. We also took DGD to a great jungle gym for all couple of hours. Haven't found many yarn shops here but discovered a great one yesterday but had run out of time by then but will try and get back there before I go home next Wednesday. Have to say I feel like I have been away from my real life for long enough now. Take care everyone, love you all xxxxxxx


Glad you're enjoying yourself, but I expect it does feel like you're ready to go back to your real life.  Love you, too! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you're enjoying yourself, but I expect it does feel like you're ready to go back to your real life.  Love you, too! xxxooo


And from me too xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. Just got back from my doctor visit and she's having me do a CT colonography when I return from my vacation, so will be late September or early October before I do that. Then may need another regular colonoscopy if she feels she still needs to do one using a smaller scope tool.  The problem is that the precancerous polyps I've had in the past are at the very end of my colon and are flat rather than the kind that stick up, so hard to detect. She's just concerned because of my history of adhesions and doesn't want to damage my colon doing this. I'm more than happy to have these procedures if they will keep me from actually getting colon cancer! It's a bother, but well worth it.  Thank you all for being there for me! Love you all lots! xxxooo[/quote
> 
> Glad you doctor is beinng so thorough and careful and you have a good attitude about it. Love you lots too xxxx]


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. Just got back from my doctor visit and she's having me do a CT colonography when I return from my vacation, so will be late September or early October before I do that. Then may need another regular colonoscopy if she feels she still needs to do one using a smaller scope tool. The problem is that the precancerous polyps I've had in the past are at the very end of my colon and are flat rather than the kind that stick up, so hard to detect. She's just concerned because of my history of adhesions and doesn't want to damage my colon doing this. I'm more than happy to have these procedures if they will keep me from actually getting colon cancer! It's a bother, but well worth it.  Thank you all for being there for me! Love you all lots! xxxooo[/quote
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No,not really, it seems to be stuck at 10'C which is not that cold but there is a constant icy wind blowing up from the Antarctic!


That would be really nice about right now we are at 90F and just horrible!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from Wellington! It's about 8am and I'm still in bed! Can hear the family starting to stir so will have to get up in a minute, I think Charlotte spent the night in bed with her mum and dad! Had a a nice day yesterday, DIL had to go into work so Ds, DGD and I went shopping for birthday presents for DIL on Monday. We also took DGD to a great jungle gym for all couple of hours. Haven't found many yarn shops here but discovered a great one yesterday but had run out of time by then but will try and get back there before I go home next Wednesday. Have to say I feel like I have been away from my real life for long enough now. Take care everyone, love you all xxxxxxx


Sounds like you are still baving fun, but we miss you being so far away. Love you lots xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Josephine! I'm glad, too!  xxxooo


We have this similar discussion among the women of my family over two important tests and I personally skip the mammograms for the other because that is what our grandmother died from was cervical cancer or in that area and since I have never had issues I choose not to have the mamo or maybe life just keeps getting in the way and I don't ever make it for that test but I know that they both are important for our health.
Ok rambling so I can say glad that she is being thorough also!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to go and pick up some dinner for the family it is so hot I am just getting sandwiches!!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We have this similar discussion among the women of my family over two important tests and I personally skip the mammograms for the other because that is what our grandmother died from was cervical cancer or in that area and since I have never had issues I choose not to have the mamo or maybe life just keeps getting in the way and I don't ever make it for that test but I know that they both are important for our health.
> Ok rambling so I can say glad that she is being thorough also!


You're right - they are!  But you have to do what you can when you can.  Hugs to you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am off to go and pick up some dinner for the family it is so hot I am just getting sandwiches!!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


That sounds like a good plan. We're having leftover goulash tonight. I am so thankful our weather is finally cooling down. Did not enjoy all those days on end of high temps. It's perfect now (even if we are getting rain at times). The sun is out today (for now anyway), so it feels good!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That would be really nice about right now we are at 90F and just horrible!


Swap?!Xxxx


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-360722-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

